# something you DON'T like (alphabetically)



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

arachnids


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banana hammocks :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eek :lol

crusty mold uke


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Dogsh*t.


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)

Emo


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Doughnuts


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

flaming Greek cheese


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Graphic depictions of Regis Philbin wearing only a thong, posing on a bear skin rug.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Hobos that wont take no for an answer.


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Justin Timberlake


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

kleptomania


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

loud-mouths


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Marley-ites (those suburban white kids that dread their hair, smoke a lot, wear the green red and yellow Afrocentric stuff, and think that the world ended when Bob Marley died)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

not having anything to do


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Octopuses


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

putrid stenches emanating from the pits of a nearby hobo


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

quiet man talking about losing his virginity in the SAS chat :afr


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

raging lymph nodes in my throat!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Silent treatments!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Talking with my mouth full!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Un-natural looking and obvious plastic surgery.










OMFG!!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

vanity


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

wet jeans even after taking them out of the clothes dryer :mum


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

xiu-xiu lovers and haters


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

YO MAMA!!!!!! :boogie :banana :lol


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

zeke the plumber


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

zack from saved by the bell!!! uknow he was gay! lmao


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Any kind of insect - i hate even more so the fact that i can't stand them.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

beer


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

carp....ugly bastards....


----------



## stephanie-s (Jan 16, 2007)

death


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ear wax


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

farting on accident


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

going to the dentist


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

hearing bad news


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ill feelings


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Jump Around....that stupid House of Pain song.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

liver


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mystery Meat


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

noodles replacing rice in soup


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

opening presents in front of people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pork chops that have too much fat :no


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

quiche made by my grandma


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

********


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Sarcasm


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

telephone ringing constantly


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

ulcers


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

varicose veins


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

when I feel a sneeze coming on and it just won't HAPPEN


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

yelling and screaming


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Zoos


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Al Qaeda


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

burnt cookies


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

cinnamon


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

darkness


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

earwigs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Faulty wiring! :afr


----------



## yardsale (Mar 13, 2007)

green beans


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

harassers?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ignoramuses!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

jason mraz


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

killing madmen?


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

lies


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

madonna


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

noise (high frequency)


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

obnoxious B*itches


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Polite people who smile to your face but are nasty on the inside and when they do something nasty people wont believe you when you tell them because they seem so nice and then 6 months later when they finally see them for who they are they stand there and tell you just how nasty that person is and you think to yourself 'well, i could have told you that' and then you remember that you did and then you get frustrated and angry at that person for being so blind to who that person really was and angry that they told you something that you already told them like it was news or something.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

questions, a lot of questions directed at me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rolls of fat - I call them "blub-blubs" :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

surprise spiders!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

talking on the phone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Using up batteries for no reason.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Vantriliquists


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

worst case scenarios


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Xenomorphic objects - they confuse me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yakking too much


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Zoos (seen it all before & they waste tax money & frankly there isn't much that starts with this letter to choose from)


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

arrested human development


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

baked beans


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Clag


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

douche


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eek

Eels


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

frauds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Goop that is unidentified :eek :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

hair in mouth


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

insects


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

jogging


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

interning in web design school tutoring high school students :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jokes that aren't funny


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

KKK


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

leeches


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

milk that went bad


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

no free time


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Omniscient know nothing know it alls.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

people who are oozing with confidence


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Questions directly relating to something embarassing.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

reading out aloud


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Spending time in the presence of people who make you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

telling people for the first time what your problem is


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Uninvited guests of any type.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

very attractive people.......im so jealous of them


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Worries and stress over nothing :sigh


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

'X' when playing the "something you dont like" game.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yobbo b*stards who call women 'sheila's'.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

zoning out in the midst of anxiety


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Anything related to the liberal party - including the liberal party.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

burning a CD with the track order looking something like this:

1.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.

...I'm always too lazy to place 0's in front each file name


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Credit given to someone who had nothing to do with anything and then having that person stand there and happily accept it like they did something to deserve it.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Dreadfully scary and disturbing occurences that take place in the night.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

finding stray pubes, especially if they aren't yours and _especially_ if they're in your food


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Exaggerating a situation to make it look worse then it actually is.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Getting all worked up over something that you know on some level is really no big deal.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

hiding in a closet when i have to pee really bad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

icy roads :no


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Jolly sawg men who aren't jolly at all.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

king crab legs that are jacked up in price


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Mean spirited SOB's.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

never being able to do the things i want to do


----------



## invisiblegirl101 (Mar 18, 2007)

one of my co workers hehe


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

preachers


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

QVC

my grandmother watches this channel nonstop all day every day


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

radishes


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

my (s)mile 

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

talking too much (on my side)


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

umbrellas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

viruses


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Whimsical gnomes.
Smug b*stards.. always tempting me with their mystical flute melodies and corncob pipes. I'm not that kind of girl (any more).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXoskeletons uke


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeasty fits of energy wasted on unimportant crap.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

"Z" -- I hate that letter because it screws with all of these alphabetical things. Hardly anything starts with it, so we have next to nothing to choose from.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Abscesses


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

beaches


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

compost heaps uke


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

demons


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Egocentrism.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

furballs


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Going to my uncle's house.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

hemp....drugs are baaad...well the illegal ones anyways lol


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Impregnating the impregnable.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

judeanne......my older sister......she doesn't want a healthy brother sister bond


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kitchens that have problems :stu


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

liars


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Mammory glands --} let me get my hands on your...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

numbness


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

onion breath


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Petty little pr*cks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quick-witted @$$3$


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

repeated episodes of my favourite shows on tv


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

side effects from medication


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

the people who think your weird


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Ultraviolet rays.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

violence on tv


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

worrying over pointless things


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

X-rays at the doctor's office


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yapping gossippers :mum


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Zealous sales people.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Annoying neighbors.


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

Brain farts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Connivers


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Destroying the glory of Yanni's moustache with callous insults


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eating disorders


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

germs


----------



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

hamburgers


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

icy roads


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

jack asses


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Kicks to the face by enraged livestock.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Losing things


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Mr. President


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Nectarines


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Owls that attack :afr


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Prime minister john howard.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

lmao :ditto !!!

quails? hate all birds XD


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Republican Party


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

summers in the South


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

tomatoes


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Umbilicus momentus frevero prosterba.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

vomit scenes on tv and in movies (grosses me out)


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Willard Scott's habitual mouth farting.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

x-rays done on my teeth its very uncomfortable and i am not convinced they know what they are doing.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yobbo blokey blokes.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Z*ealots....such as my fanatically over-the-top fundamentalist Christian religious right sister.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Abominable snowmen


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Bush (George W.)


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Cooked Cabbage uke :hide


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Drella uke


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ethically-challenged hypocrites


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

flaky skin


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

GOP


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

hot and humid summer days


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Irate idiots


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Jesse Jackson


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Kissing my ***


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Long hot pokers.. poking me in various unorthodox areas.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Mice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neonazis :no


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Opinionated idiots who don't even know what the hell they're talking about


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

People that are lazy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quirky salesmen


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Really stupid drivers


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

simple answers to complex questions


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

tequila (which I also *love* but can be a bit much.........like right now :drunk headache tomorrow )


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

Uncontrollable Stupidity


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Very annoying people


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Warmongers


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

X-rays being taken at the doctor


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Yogurt that has been in the fridge for too long.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Zach & Cody


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ammonia


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Bills


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cops


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

dill pickles


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Eggplant.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Forlorn conclusions


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grease - the hamburger leftovers, not the musical :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Hard to reach itchy places on my back.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Io


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Jelly, the nasty orange kind


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I have to agree on the orange jelly one.

Klondike bars, and their grip on the human psyche for wanting one.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

leprosy


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Martin Gramatica


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

neonazis


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Ostriches (they are actually quite mean believe it or not)


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Pliny the Elder


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quills that poke


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Really Ignorant People


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Sacks of S's in scrabble (alliteration rocks)


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Tomatoes


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Umpiring


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Vick's Vaporub


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Warcraft


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Yellowjackets. Baaad wasps.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Zam Wessel...they needed to give her character a better story in the movie


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

AOL


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Brady Quinn


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Computers that are a pain in the ***


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

David Byrne


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

EA Sports


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fashion mishaps


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Glum, being


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hills that are too high to climb


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Ironing


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Jack and Jill and their stupidity on falling down a hill


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

kelp


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lazy coworkers


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Mickey Mouse


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

needles (taking a class to draw blood, guess i better get over that!!)


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Olowokandi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Piles of dirty laundry


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

phobia


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Q-Bert (showing my age :afr )


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

recoil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like Q-bert! 

Salutations


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Tarantulas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Umbrellas that don't stay up in the wind


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Vestibular organ sensations of an unpleasant nature.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

War


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

x'es


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yapping gossippers


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Zords (I'm honestly sick of Power Rangers by now)


----------



## geeky (Jan 12, 2007)

Akathisia


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Being bothered.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Colored things growing on food that indicate it is spoiled


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Dad's fingernails


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Eating too much


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

F**king up my computer's CD drives. Hah, of course I already did that.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Gaseous folk who silently let one slip as i am standing or sitting behind or near them - it is always a bit of a shock when it hits me. Not that i care if people fart - i just don't want to smell it.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Having to share time


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Irritating people


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Jogging


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Kite flying


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Las Vegas' limit on the good stuff one can do before one is 21


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

mind boggling math problems


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

No Doubt


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

orange orangutans


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

PV=nRT


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Quixotic


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Rationalization of stupid ideas


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Stupid questions (yeah, they exist)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

toga parties :lol


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

U-haul


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

viscous substances


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Wool over the eyes


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

fleas and roaches


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

xmen


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yesterday


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Zoey from Sesame Street


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

apples


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Blood


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

corey haim & corey feldman


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Denim that's been acid-washed.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Episode II


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

FRIED chicken


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

God complexes.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

High Humidity


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Itineraries


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jolts


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

KOs in the 1st round- if I pay for a whole fight, I EXPECT a full fight


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

larva


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

My mom at the moment.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Nikita


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Overly hot days (like today).


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Pepsi


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Q-tips


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

rejection :rain


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Starpower and it's relation to getting away with things


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Toll booths


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Uberoth


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Vern - So far as I know he never let Earnest know how he was doing nor did he ever congradulate him for Saving Christmas. I mean, Come ON!!!!!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Willy Wonka...still gives me nightmares


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

eXplosive diarrhea


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yawn-inducing political speeches


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

zeros


----------



## puss in boots (Jun 12, 2007)

anger


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Boredom


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

clowns


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Dominic James...he left too early


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Eating too much.....like I did 2night....


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Freakazoid not being on anymore


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

"Granny or Tranny," because it's hard to distinguish sometimes, so I feel bad.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Horribly horrendous Haagen-daz ice cream. and this stuff is supposed to be amazing?!!! give me Breyers anyday.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

illness (lame I know)


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Jelly Beans uke


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Ks with a man on third and the game %@#$*^# tied!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

living without a gf :cry


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Meeting people, usually.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

nasty aerosol-spray air freshener uke


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

O-for-whatever I am


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pills that don't go down right.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Q tips


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

"RIGHT THERE! THAT ONE RIGHT THERE! HURRY UP - IT'S RIGHT THERE! ARE YOU F*CKING BLIND OR JUST STUPID - FOR CHRIST'S SAKE!" {-- I hate those kind of people.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

slimy slithering snakes.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

tang. anyone remember tang? shame on you if you do :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

users who start posting and then leave


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Venomous snakes


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Washing clothes and then hanging them out and then bringing them in off the line and then folding them up and having to iron the garments that require ironing :fall Just thinking about it makes me feel...i don't know, something i guess.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

XXX


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

yellow wine (?)


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Zeus and his stupid thunder bolts


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

asthma attacks


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

barracudas...


:stu


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

CP Fields


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Doppelgangers - i see mine occassionaly out of the corner of my eye...she's spry, so i don't ever get a really good look. I sense it's her though, she sends a chill through my spine...she's a nasty design. I'll get my hands on her one day, she will get careless i know it. Each time gets colder, she's curious :kma


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Elmo


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

falling down the stairs


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Grocery shopping.


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

high heeled tennis shoes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

itching skin


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Jay Leno


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kicking while down


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

licking ice cream cones in public


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

mean people


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Old School Pimps that want their money, NOW!!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pete's Porn Palace on Palisades Parkway :lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

quality thats not good


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Receiving funny looks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SA staring


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

tweakers....


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

underwear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Venerial diseases (never had any, but hey, it starts with V!)


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Waiting for people who don't show up at the time they said they would. I hate that, i hate waiting around. My insecurities and inadequacies revel in this state. I'm not worth showing up on time for - i'm not even a blip, i don't make a sound. I'm worthless for christ's sake! You hate me don't you, that's why you don't care enough to show up on time isn't it!?! Oh god make it stop! :fall :fall


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

xenophobia


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

yahoo messenger keeping dying out on me


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

zoo-keeping as an occupation -- would you want to shovel elephant crap?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

a**holes who are a**holes to me.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Burger King, The (The dude not the restaraunt--he's CREEPY)


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Carrying on a conversation with someone only to realise part way through that they have absolutely no interest in you and what you have to say. I find it hard not to get defensive with those kinds of people. Usually i will put my shield back up - which i have stupidly let down and therefore allowed my inner self to be adulterated - and then i will begin my passive aggressive 'attack' on them by asking them lots of questions and forcing them out of their disinterest. You will not be allowed to sit there and indulge yourself in any feelings of contempt for me. How dare you sit there and silently mock me - how dare you show that face to me. You will sit there and engage me in a conversation you sh*t.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

dancing!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

E.R., for lasting WELL beyond its prime


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

f'ing censors who bleep the F word


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grating nerves


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

halytosis


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

ignorance


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Jenny Jones


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

KG not having a ring


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

losing something that was important to me


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Mercedes Benz references in rap songs.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

New rubber pants that have yet to be broken in.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

orange octopuses, especially the ones in chinatown.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

people who laugh and have me thinking theyre laughing at me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quinine in tonic water uke


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

runny nose


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Suggestive and racy clothing worn by Willard Scott.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Tivo's not acting like they did on the Robot Chicken clip


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

verbal abuse


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

wanting something and not getting it


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Xerodermia - i always overcompensate with the moisteriser, leaving my skin all greasy and icky.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yellow snow


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Zobos who think they are better than the Zebus and Yaks they were bred from.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

asking for help to do things i should be able to do on my own


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Big ball-ed bullying b*stardas.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Callous people.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Disastrous life moments.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

eating food i shouldnt


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

fake excuses cuz of my sa


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

getting in a stupid fight with my husband


----------



## *~Carmel~* (Jun 24, 2007)

Hot summer days


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

is you a g unit fan? << that question


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Jars filled with baby aliens


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Killjoys! - get a sense of humour you sh*t.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

long distances to walk


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

monkey rapists


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Overalls...

http://www.lilligren.com/*******/images ... eralls.jpg


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

People who leave out "N"


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

quiet people :b :lol ....they are CREEPY...


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Rastafarrian Giggalos with too much time on their hands.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Sausage.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

time going by too fast when you want it to go slow.


----------



## Sunday Night Blues (Apr 30, 2007)

U instead of You.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Very fast....cars...?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

When you take forever to write a post and end up not posting it.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Xylophone pollution - i find it rather troubling and exceedingly annoying.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zits - what can I say?


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

annoyance of people leaving out the letter "Y" :mum  :lol


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

bollocks


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

cottage cheese


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

disdain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eggs that are bad uke


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Fried liver


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

glass shards getting stuck in my foot


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

homework


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

illnesses


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

jagged edges on the wall - they hurt when you bump into them


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Kmart


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lawyers


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

music about cars and jewelry


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

nothingness


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

ovens that don't work properly


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

pesky people


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

quitters


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Responding to posts when I have no idea what I'm talking about, which occurs quite often.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

slime


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

talking to groups of peoples


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

undercooked meat


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

vernon wells killing my fantasy baseball team


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Weather that is overcast


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

X -- as these things always get hung up on such rarely used letters.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

yellow snow


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

zippers


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

A life lived under the crushing weight of anxiety and all of the putrid side effects that go along with it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Boobs (as in idiots; I'm very fond of breasts)


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Counting the days left of summer.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

dirty utensils


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

eggplant uke


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Frequently changing avatars as a compulsion.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

jesus not wanting to come back


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Long lines


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Mark Wahlberg's early 90's rap career.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

nitwits


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

only going outside when its dark


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

People (in general...lol)


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Quivvering in the darkness, wondering what it's all for and if I'll ever feel safe in my own skin, if only for a brief moment in time.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Rabies


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Staring out into space as i wonder the lonely streets of this hell hole - anyway so i am walking along and by chance i come across someone i am acquainted with, but i don't know that i do at first because i am walking around in a zoned out haze. So anyway i finally come to my senses just in time to catch a glimpse at this person and see the disgusted look on their face - why? because they think i am a snobbish stuck up b*tch who just ignored them :fall In all honesty i would rather they think that of me than have them know that i walk around in a disconnected trance because i can't face reality. Who wants to hear that sh*t anyway ???


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

teletubbies


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

underacheiving


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Vermont


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Walking by a group of attractive women.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

....xylophones ?? :um


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Young *****y guys named Shane.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

zombies!


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Angels with Dirty Faces


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

babies


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

christmas


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

door to door jehova's witnesses. unless one day Prince comes a knockin'. I'll give that man the ride o his life :boogie


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Come hither looks from hairy drag queens.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dry heaves uke


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Extra and other tabloid programs


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

fake eyebrows that have been drawn in with eyeliner.


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

gnomes


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Hinder


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i dont like a lot of stuff


----------



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

juggling a busy schedule.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Krusty the Klown impersonators.


----------



## tralalalove (Jan 24, 2007)

loquaciousness


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

eggplant uke


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Mornings

(Som! heehee you're not good at alphabetics :kiss :heart)


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

:doh I was trying to think of things I don't like and halfway through forgot that we were doing this thing alphabetically. 

Numbness


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Oedpial complexes. Ewww!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

plastic surgery on Joan Rivers' face


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

quantity over quality


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Random Acts of Blindness


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Sexy Lingerie worn by John Madden in public.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Revealing Lingerie Worn by John Madden in his living room with the curtains open and the disco lights flashing.


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Toilets with automatic flush


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Unnecessary advertising


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Volumes of complaints with no compliments


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

(hah.....cute how carried away you get!)

Water (open bodies of it....freaks me out. i can't even swim in the pool without thinking there are sharks in there with me O_O)


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

xylophagous


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Yankees fans


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Zorro


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: something you DON'T like (alphabetically)*



psyche said:


> Yankees fans


^^^ banned :mum

Arachnids


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Being Like This


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Cheeseburgers from McDonald's


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Drella. What a b**ch. Nice gams, though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^:fall^

Eye infections uke


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Farts of unexpected origin.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

gangsta females


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Harry Potter mania

(Yankees fans are crazy )


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Ikea

(Yankees fan aren't crazy, we are passionate! ) :yes


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Jumanji, the movie and the word...and I don't care if it is spelled incorrectly.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Kittens


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Litterboxes that aren't maintained!


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)

Motion Sickness


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Nasty ear infections


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Odors that make you want to uke


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Puke.......you meant puke right? Puke, puked, puking?


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Quiet moments in conversations :afr


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Rats in the hallway


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Sanitary napkins used in very unsanitary ways.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

LOL, care to elaborate? Oh.....nevermind, I think I get it.

Tiramisu. It doesn't sound Italian or like dessert. It sounds like a Japanese Anime. Japanese Anime is hard to digest on several different levels.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Ulysses S. Grant


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Venereal Diseases :lol


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Wandering around without any sense of direction.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Xerox


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yo-yos behind the wheel who go too slow!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

zorro


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

August weather and waking up too early.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Biting your nails so far that they bleed :cry


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

Cranberry juice :blank


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Duh.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Easter surprises from Jesus. Ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Oh god you crack me up. Yeah, that is scary!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

F... P... Fear in uncertainty


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Gargoyle statues in someone's front yard


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

hot days


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

insects found in food products


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Jansport fanny packs.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Kicking something accidentally and hurting a toe


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Loiterers


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

making me have to type some stupid code to register somewhere


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

no food in the house


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

O*g*sms that never happen.......oh wait, I'm a guy. They always happen! Yay for me.

*Post deletion countdown has started..........


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

"Preverts" and "preversion" - wrong thread, i like those things


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quitting


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

remaining fruit sticker glue on my fruit


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

snakes on a plane


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

toes


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

undeserved luck (good or bad)


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

very arrogant people


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Wet Willies..........ah, who am I kidding, I like wet willies.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

X-rated movies starring Janet Reno.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

yoyo's You've always pissed me off


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Zig zags I see when I'm having an optical migraine.


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

arachnid's


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

bullies


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

c*nts


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Dancing idiots at concerts who can't dance worth **** and end up spending the entire time stepping on you and you wanna kill them!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Embryonic Supercrusaders


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

feet that smell


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

greasy food (disgustingly greasy food)


----------



## tralalalove (Jan 24, 2007)

hospital visits


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Incorrect information


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

Justin Timberlake


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

kkk


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

lentils


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Moody b*tches that take their sh*te out on you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nimrods :no


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

open sores


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

palpitations :afr


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Quasi Relationships


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Rickets


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

sore throats


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Torn clothing.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

underwear with strange smells


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Verlo carpets


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Whiplash


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

x being the letter i have to use to think of something i dont like


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

yellow fever?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zits


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Arbitrarily made up rules.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

[email protected]@rdizing the English language...ya douchebag! (kidding)


----------



## SeaSwallow (Mar 8, 2007)

Cats who can hide themselves in my room too well (and can only be discovered *after* returning form the trip...).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dumbbells - not the weights! :lol


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

eggplant


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

fragile (being)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

gun-grabbers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Holding up the world


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ipods


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jerks


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

kitchen sinks


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

liver


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Mulling over things until i get to a point where i just want to cry. So i do and then i force myself into an hysterical fit of laughter so as to avoid the dark place that my mind is afraid of.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Nonsensical responses that spit forth out of my mouth and into the ears of those around me. Sometimes i feel as if i am nothing more than an adulterating presence to people.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oodles


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Peter Piper who picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quandries :afr


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Repressed urges that hunger to rise to the surface. I sometimes get an overwhelming urge to touch the hair of people who sit or stand in front of me. It hurts sometimes to restrain myself.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Slushbox driving


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uber <- the word!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Voppa Chocka Woppa Pocka



> I sometimes get an overwhelming urge to touch the hair of people who sit or stand in front of me.


Me too. Unmet need for intimacy?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

When someone starts avoiding me all of a sudden...it confuses the **** outta me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

X-rated midget videos


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

FairleighCalm wrote:



> Me too. Unmet need for intimacy?


Yes. Sad really.

Yobbo blokes who perpetuate the Australian stereotype.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

zoetropes. they boggle my mind and usually involve rapidly flashing lights.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

apples


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Boccilism, unless it's flavored. Then I like it over ice.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Canker sores? :stu


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Drama students


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Eggy smells that linger. It's an insult to the sensibilities of my olfactory system.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Fungus growing on my bread


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Giants' cheater, I mean slugger, Barroids Bonds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol ^^

....speaking of that

*H*ormones that are taken to cheat. If you need them for a legitimate medical reason, then it is totally okay - doctor supervision is where it's at!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Icecream brain freezes. oww!


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Journalists. they always seem to be the main characters of novels, and i find nothing more dull than journalists as main characters.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Killing time in a demeaning and wasteful manner.


----------



## Myself (Dec 27, 2004)

Lemons


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Mahatma Ghandi's unclean relatives.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Naruto


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

maggots


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Omniscience in the form of arrogant no nothing know it alls.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Pickles with hot and spicy stuff added to them :|


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Quiet nights with scary undertones.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

rhododendrons. what the hell kind of a word is that??


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

stupid drivers


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Trifling little worries that bring me to my knees.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Untied shoelaces while running


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

Victimless Crimes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*W*ashboard abs turning to flab. Not that I, uh... know anything about that. My abs are totally ripped. Very Rambo-ish. When you've got hot abs such as mine, your body naturally secretes a thick layer of oil to make your buldging muscles all the more defined. It's, like, totally hot and stuff. It's true; I'm not lying. I'm totally serious. Totally.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Xtreme Elvis finding his way into my erotic dreams


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yawning 5 billion times a day.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Zoos


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

A lot


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Bollywood actors who are all stuck up. The fact that you were in "Kabhi Khushi Kabhie Gham" isn't all that impressive.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

crabby people


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

damn psychiatrists who think they know better than me!


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Expectations


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Freakazoids


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Ginormous bugs, such as...


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

House centipedes


----------



## Wylass (Sep 26, 2007)

Indigestion


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

jelly that's not strawberry


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

kites and kite flying


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Lollygaging from mischievous young ragamuffins.


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Manipulation


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Naughty No Nos near nautical Nordic nymphs...actually this is something I think I would like.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Ostentatious stage mums who go too far.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Pretentious people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quantities that are too high!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Rip off merchants.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stool pigeons


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

thieving pharmaceutical companies


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Usurpers to my throne!!

Huh? 

I don't? Oh.

Well then, Ukuleles


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Violence.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

washing machine that aint making my whites white enough.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Xerotripsis - spit helps though.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

too easy...

the Yankees


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Zoophilia - i'm pretty open minded as people go, but please.


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

Ants...they creep me out.


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Being jerked awake by turbulence on an airplane very late at night/early in the morning, only to notice that you're the _only_ one not sleeping...very eerie feeling.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Crossing my eyes too far! :eyes


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Deep down - that place sucks. There's a lot of crap buried down there.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Energy wasted sitting around on my arse doing nothing.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Forgetting stuff..i think


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Grocery shopping.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Having myself a not-so-merry Christmas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Idiosyncrasies - that's just a weird word!


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Jiminy Cricket...seriously, I've wished on DOZENS of stars, and I STILL keep getting underwear for Christmas!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Knickerbockers on adults.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Long Lines


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Michael Jordan, post-2nd retirement


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nightcrawlers


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Obnoxious people...


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

pickles


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Pickers openly picking...nose what I mean?


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Questions regarding the nature of my oddness. Why can't you just quietly observe like everone else? Yes we all know, everyone can see it, but do you have to...really.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Ricki Lake...seriously


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sicky Fake? :lol

seriously.....

spittle from chewing tobacco uke


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Tim McCarver


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

umbrellas that flip inside out when the wind blows.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vermin


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

EDIT: Whoops - wrong thread. I LOVE Wuthering heights dance moves for the record.

Whoops-ing on a thread.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*does a cartwheel*

X - the twenty-fourth letter in the roman alphabet.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

yellow snowcones


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zeroes in the grade book


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Aches


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Bees


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Cauliflower


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dingy whites


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Eating cauliflower because it reminds me of my grandmother -Cauliflower Face. She was given that name by her distraught parents because she was born with a severe case of Proteus syndrome all over her face.
What I just said was probably a lie, but I still don't like it.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Feral big moths that sneak in at night.


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

guns


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

hypocrisy


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Irritating sounds like fingernail / teeth picking. It makes me sick.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jumping to conclusions


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

killers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Laugh tracks


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Monkey balls :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Negative thinking


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

416girl said:


> Monkey balls :b


 :bah


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Zephyr said:


> 416girl said:
> 
> 
> > Monkey balls :b
> ...


 :lol

Olives on my pizza


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Poo on my shoe


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Quartz in my shorts


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ruffles in my feathers


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Sunny days


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Tantrum throwing. It's too intense for my liking.


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

underwear that rides up


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Velveeta Cheese


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

whining


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Xystarch Cleon - he thinks he's so glorious with his tight gymnastic moves.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yellow jackets 

(the bees not the thing you wear, although a yellow jacket would be kinda tacky, imo)


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Zucchini (fried)


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Aging


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bad jokes


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Candy apples


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Diarrhea


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Easter bunny shaped suppositories


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Fake friends!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

greasy, grimey gopher guts


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

heat


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Traffic.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Ignoring the word "alphabetically"


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Jam on Kornflakes


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Koala's being referred to as koala bears.

"Please don't call me a koala bear because i'm not a bear at all" Sung by the most Australian of Australian's - Mr. John Williamson.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

_EDIT:_ leprechauns

soryyyy its late didn't see the alphabetically thing


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Lucy in the sky with diamonds. she frightens my inner-child. ; - ;


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Melissa Rivers


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

naggers


----------



## Caution (Oct 26, 2007)

olives


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pimples


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

qualms


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rust


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sfdf


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

telemarketers


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Umber Hulks


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Vagisil commercials that result in me purchasing Vagisil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Worn out shoes


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

having to come up with a word that starts with X


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Youthful little folk who walk around like they have nothing to lose.


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

Zero tolerance


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdfdf


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

boogers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheaters


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Dippy dips


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Earwax buildup


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Flakes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gum on the bottom of my shoe


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

headaches :|


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

isosceles triangles


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Jobs


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Kylie Minogue's eyebrows - they just arch far too high up on her forehead. Oh they just look dreadful.


----------



## Joy (Feb 22, 2007)

Listerine (gross!)


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Macho Posing.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

New Kids on the Block


----------



## Joy (Feb 22, 2007)

Operas O_O


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Pessimists


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

illusionof_happiness said:


> Pessimists


illusionof_happiness doesn't like me.......

the Quaker Oats guy--he's such a poser!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Rampaging holiday shoppers


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

parsimoniously yours said:


> [quote="illusionof_happiness":nkzgzno9]Pessimists


illusionof_happiness doesn't like me.......[/quote:nkzgzno9]

I actually don't mind pessimists, I can be one myself sometimes. I just didn't know what else to write =p


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Spiders :hide


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

Trash in a container that is clearly labeled for RECYCLEABLES!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

undermining


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

the volatility of the stock market.

Can't I earn 50% on my investments every year? Would that be so wrong?


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

wet pants


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Xenagogue's who don't really know their way around :no


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

yogurt covered pretzels


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Zonkeys.

Seriously, what's up with that?


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

Aerosmith.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Blisters


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

carpal tunnel


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Douchebags.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Electric shocks


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Franklin.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Gay-bashing


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Homophobics


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ice cream that has melted


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Joules (been working on energy forever!!)


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Killer bees!!! :hide


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Looking in the mirror when I haven't shaved for a few days.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Me


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nosey siblings


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

over thinking. stupid involuntary hobby...ugh


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

potpourri


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

queuessssss


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

radishes


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

second-hand smoke


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

terrorism


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

underarm smellyness


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Xenophobia


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

yams


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Zagats...unless its a skit


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

(oh man, I forgot about v and w!)

Anxiety


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bad odors


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Connections to the internet getting interrupted


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Depression


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Elephants


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Falling asleep in the middle of a movie


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Gorgs!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hitler


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Idiots


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

January


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Kanye West


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lies


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Myself


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Never knowing what to say


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Overthinking things


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Low Supply and Higher Demand, damn inflated pricing!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Menial tasks


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Naked Grannies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Obstinance


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Presentations (having to give them!)


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Quarreling


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

radioactive watse


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

SICKNESS....since I am sick as dog with a cold right now :mum


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Trash talking


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Undermining my own efforts


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Various things...


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

final exams


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

*W*hen people ignore the word "alphabetically"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

X-ray specs revealing shocking things. (Actually I would probably like that.)


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

yelling (the angry kind)


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Zits! I'm almost 25 & I still get them, lol.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Astronomy final exam


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Bad moods


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

cramps


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

dungeons...unless i'm the master of course


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Eggs


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

fruitcake


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Gangs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hills that are too steep


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ignorance


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

jinx


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Krazy glued fingers... ouch!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

liquorice


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Moldy food


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

NO.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Offing.


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

peeing a lot.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Quitting.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

rust


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

soot


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Thursday mornings.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unending frustration


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Very slow internet.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

witches


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

X-rays


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yapping beyond reasonable limits.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

zits


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Annoying people


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

bright headlights


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Colds


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

DSL


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

eating too much candy :|


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

fights


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

grades


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Having to make up elaborate stories to relatives about what I spent the money/gift cards they gave me for Christmas on when in reality I accidentally threw them out with their Christmas cards (yes, I am careless, nor do I keep my Christmas cards, otherwise I'd have boxes full of them like my mom does!)


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Insane exam questions!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jolts of the brain due to Paxil withdrawal


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

kleptomaniacs


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

lactose intolerance


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

menkeys


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Nights of restlessness.

(The kind that aren't as a result of prolonged chit-chats with naughty monkeys I mean.)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

overorneriness


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

paying full price for something at one store then seeing it on sale at another


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quitting while I'm behind.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

rigged games


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

stampeding animals behind me


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Tickle fights.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

undermining my potential


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

vanity?


----------



## Evem (Jan 4, 2008)

waking up before my alarm goes off


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

expectorating (spitting)


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

yesterday


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

zoos


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

a**holes


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

bunions


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

cramps


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dry sinuses


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

eating in front of a lot of people


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

falling over in front of a lot of people


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

grime


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

the ordinary


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hives


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Ignorance


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

junk


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kraft cheese


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Lions eating humans


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

mould


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

niggling doubts


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

operations


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

poison ivy


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

quonset huts


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

renal failure (If you know someone who also doesn't like renal failure, I happen to have an extra kidney....)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Slow computers!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ticks


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Useless mail


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Valentines day :/


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

whiskers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

examinations


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yobbo butt crack showing, footy short wearing, beer swilling, thong slapping on concrete slobs who say things like "Show us your pink bits" and who call women "sheila's" who waste money at the tab and walk around with the form guide under their arm and who stink of bad body odour.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Z's in games like these because I don't know much words that start with Z.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Alzheimers I guess


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Blues Clues, I hate that show!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

commercials


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

dioramas


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

embolism?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Falsies


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Genocide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hot coals


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Illness


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

J-walking


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kibbles & Bits - that's for dogs!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

low fat anything


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Myspace


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

nasal problems


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Orangutangs?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

pythons


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Q-something


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

rodents


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

SCHOOL


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

talking on the phone


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

underwear


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

veronica mars


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

winter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXits


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yo yo's with guns.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

zoboomafoo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Afterthoughts


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Billionaires


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

clowns


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dentures


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Eggs


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fig newtons lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

giant squid.

idk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hot peppers


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Idiots


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Humans


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

issholes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

jackasses


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

kids who are cocky!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

leftovers


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

maggots


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Opera


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

pricks


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

quadratics


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

radiation...........


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

snakes.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

turds


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

utensils


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

venereal warts :lol 
......no, I don't have them. I just don't like the sound of the word.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Warts in general!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Xena


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yellow socks


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

zero dollar bank balance


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

appendicitis (never had it, but it's a cool word).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

books


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

corpses


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

drugs


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

equations


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

farts, i guess........


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Gravity - i wanna float around in the air man.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hearing a noise which irritates me


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

"I" the letter, hate yt..


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jam


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Killing time in wasteful ways.


----------



## Blueispretty (Feb 4, 2008)

Liars


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

most things


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

normal people


----------



## Blueispretty (Feb 4, 2008)

Onion breath


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Paper that sticks in the printer!

(Incidentally, I was hoping the P would show up just for this reason!)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiet lurkers waiting to ATTACK! :afr


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Racist munky


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

stinky trash..


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

TV dinner


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Unabombers


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

vasectomies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wannabe.
"stop trying to be wannabe's of something your not, be yourself"


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Xenophobia


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yelling


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Zebras


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Alien abductions


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lol ^

Bad breath!
also...Body odour!


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Celery X[


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> lol ^
> 
> Bad breath!
> also...Body odour!


I very much agree with and support this dislike.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dandelions on a nice yard


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

exorbitant price tags on particualr articles of clothing that i (at one stage - before i saw the price tag) desire.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Failing


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Germs


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

"Hallelujah" sung by anyone other than Jeff Buckley.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Just listening to myself piss when people are sleeping


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Irate ninja assassins.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

juice in my fridge which I recently poured out, only to find a disgusting cloud of... something... in it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Klondike bars? I've never had one haha.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Lumpy milk uke


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

macroscale imperfections


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Nasty attitude


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Office parties


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Parents


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

quagma and the speculative nature of it all


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

rattle snakes


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 20, 2007)

senseless violence


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Tottenham Hotspur.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

undercover agents


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

vapid


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Worrying


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Xusne warriors with moon war plate and flameblades who go around slashing everything when on rage 5


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yams


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Zealots with no conviction.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Odor


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Allergies


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Badly needing to go to the toilet and having no opportunity to do so at that moment and then peeing in my pants a little bit. Washing out my undies in the bathroom and walking around all wet is so ****ing stressful - but it is a far more desirable way to spend my day than smelling like urine.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate cake


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Drafts


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

Eggplant


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fractions


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Gunshots in the field, where the grass is taller than me.


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

impedances


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Jerks


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

killing people


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Leeches


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

monday


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

nuisances


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

old women in the queue at the post office. They think they own the place.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

perturbed customers in the queue, or drivers.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

quarrels


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

running out of milk and bread prior to a snowstorm.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snowstorms


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

terrorism


----------



## sasucks (Feb 27, 2008)

Underwear...ha ha..j/k


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

vanity


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

worms


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Xenophobia


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

yams


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Zits


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Artificial


----------



## hoof_hearted (Mar 8, 2008)

boogers


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Crumbs on my shirt


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Drool?


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Everything that exits the vile and unconvincing mouth of (dr) brendan neslon (or any liberal party member for that matter)  :troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freezer Burn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Green potato chips


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

hiccups


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

inferiority


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

jo'momma


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

k-mart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lost keys


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

memories that scare :afr


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

not knowing


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

obviously myself..


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

people who fart for fun


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

qeople who judge people and things they don't understand


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Robberies!


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

satan


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

time


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

using public restrooms


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

vulnerability


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

weird old ladies with whiskers.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

X years without a friend


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yams


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ZITS!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol 
Technically called *A*cne Vulgaris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bologna


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Craptastic computers


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Drinking


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

emptiness


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Friendlessness


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hitler


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

insults against humanity


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Jerks


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ku Klux Klan


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Losing


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

metallica


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

NOOOO


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oranges...seriously. I'm just too lazy to peel them.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Pilate


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Quitters!*cough*hypocrite*cough*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

rug burns


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sports


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

time limits


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Undercooked meat.


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

virgin drinks :drunk


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Waiting


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Xena Warrior Princess


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yelping little dogs.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Anxiety


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Barbie


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Cakes


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

disgusting purple jelly beans - wtf is this uke


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

exhaustion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

foul odors


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

gambling


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hate


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

insecurity


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

jingoism


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

krazy spelt with a k


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

lice


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

snobs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

uh oh.....we missed a few letters 

morons
nimrods
odors
poo
quicksand
robberies

snobs

trouble


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

urges


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Value deals that have no real value.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

waste


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Xrays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yams


----------



## anarchyjane (Mar 25, 2008)

Zoos


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Anger


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

beetroot


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

c o c k socks, ( I like to ride bareback .) :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Delusions


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

empty promises


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

fake friends


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gritting my teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hangovers


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

idiots


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jam


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

killing people


----------



## SavingFace4 (Mar 17, 2008)

Lifetime movies


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Morons


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

nusselt number


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oily skin


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

poop


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

my mom's Quack


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

racist mofos


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sharing food. Mine, all mine!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomatoes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Useless medications


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

xxtremmee measures


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

yammering relatives who won't leave me alone


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

zoboomafoo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ashes


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Bad Bologna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Curse words


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

[email protected]$$3$


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

emptiness


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

fights


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

gold digger


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

homework


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

interest rates, high


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Killings


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*L*airs


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Malware!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

neurotic parrots


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Octopus's with lazer eyes!


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Poisonous snakes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Q's


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Rudeness


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Slugs


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Tom


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

ultraviolence


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Velour


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Waking up


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

x-rays


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

yelling


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Zoos


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Ants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

blueberries


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

clutter


----------



## Lilium (Feb 24, 2008)

Dinosaurs


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Emo music.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Fabio


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Getting up early


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hell


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Insane clowns


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Jack Daniels


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Ketchup


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

leeches


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Misinterpretations


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Numbers. I'm terrible at math.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Oprah (the show, not the person)


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

P diddy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

quadratics


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Rap


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

stomping


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Tractor pulls


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Unicycles


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

velcro


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

war


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Xena


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yelling


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Zinfadel


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Algebra


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

********


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Barney


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

caramel stuck in my teeth


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Denny's (the restaurant)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

eggs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Far... I mean POOTS! :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*g*oing to the hospital.


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

hairspray


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Illin' villains!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*m*ean people (all the time)


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

nero


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Onions


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

peter frampton


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

quivering


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ryan Adams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

sneezing


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Temptations


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ulcers. Never had one, but I bet they are painful!


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Vin Diesel


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

waiting


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

x rays


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

yodelling


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Z, the letter, when it comes up in a thread about things you don't like (alphabetically)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*a*ngry people


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Blonde bombshells who strut around parading their overt attractiveness and unguarded sexuality. I feel the sting of my awkwardness and outward puritanically shy librarian persona when i encounter such a creature.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*C*ruel people, that are 24/7


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Doubting myself


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Eggnog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Funyuns


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gangrene


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*H*yprocrites, people who are pretending something they are not.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Ink


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Jinx


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*J*erks, that are 24/7


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Know-it-alls


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Losing this wireless connection over and over and over and over again.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

mike myers


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Numbskulls


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

opened, and full, can of diet Pepsi in my hand


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Painstaking preparedness that is not needed afterall.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Q. Really, I don't like this letter. Ever played scrabble?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Red


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

STD's


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Texas rangers


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Ubiquitousness - it puts me on edge.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Vomit


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

whillies


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Xenon


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

yelling, angry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Zombies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*A*ngry drivers, who don't know how to drive.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Boring movies


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Car accidents


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Debt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eels


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fairytales. I dislike happy endings.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Fairytales. I dislike happy endings.


lol seriously? I personally like riding off into the sunset...

gambits...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

hats (yeah even though I'm wearing one in my avatar, sister made me do it)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Tea


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*J*erks, who think they are better than everyone else.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

kicking


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Losing things


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

muzak


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

nightmares


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

old things


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Patronising assholes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > Fairytales. I dislike happy endings.
> ...


LoL yes, they are unrealistic.

Q, again with that damn letter. I told you I hate it and now I'm telling you again.

Q!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

real life


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

social anxiety


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

tyra banks


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*U*nloving people


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Volatile stomach upsets.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

wyclef jean


----------



## estelle85 (Jan 22, 2008)

X-Ray

sooorryyy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You.
Kidding!

Uhm...gonna go with yams again.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Zippers that get stuck.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Anxiety


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

bonobos in sexy poses


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

chimneys


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

death


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eggs sunnyside up


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*F*akers


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

grumpy people


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hard-work.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

insanity!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

jello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

irritating noises


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Jokes that aren't funny.

Yep, _subjective_.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

killer bees


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

loud neighbours


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

misplacing things


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

nightmares


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

offal


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Product placement


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Queen (Elizabeth, not the band)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Razors ...( I cut real easy).


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

summer


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

TMI


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Uniforms


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

venereal diseases


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

War


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

X-rated movies starring Rosanne Barr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yellow (it's just not my color)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Zipping along on my bike as a child and attempting to go down a set of cement steps, resulting in injury.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Asking for directions :afr


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Being overly insecure.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Creating more problems for myself


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Dysmorphia-(Body Dysmorphia that is).


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

evil!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

flea bites


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

high humidity


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Irritating people


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

jerks


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Kaiser chiefs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

losing


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Most things.

Hah, really though: Morons.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

NOTHING!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

odor


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

pickles ~


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Q U E E R S ! Im not homaphobic i just dont see the attraction in sticking your thing in a guys ***,eww.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

rude people


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Seriousness (too much of it is draining)


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Those damn zaps!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underwear wedges - yes, we ALL hate them!


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Volvos


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

wanting something out of reach


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

X-rays


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

yesterday


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

zygotes... those damn fertilized eggs.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

anxiety


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*B*ums


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

^ the body part, or the people version? :lol 

Coconuts (no offense to CoconutHolder!). I don't like coconut on anything.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

depression


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

eggs


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

feelings (the kind that rip at your heart)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

G.I. Joe ripoff toys that I had when I was a child


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

histamines


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Injuries


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

jello with pieces of real fruit in it


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^he he he^^

kooties!

(yeah I spelt it wrong but whatever)


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

long lines


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mad cow disease


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Noisy neighbours


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Octagons. Too many sides.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

purple monkey dishwashers.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Paedos and creepy old folk.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Quaint little moments destroyed by nosy parkers.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Rude people


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

socks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomales


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

underwear


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Vexations of the agitated.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*W*ar, useless action


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^agreed^^

dang x words.

um xylophones, but not really cuz they are okay.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Yao Ming, he's too tall


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

zits on ma face. :stu


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Avoiding situations that make me panic. :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Blackberries


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

crying


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

donuts filled with worm guts..


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

eeeeeee


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Toscy said:


> crying


I hear you on that one mate im such a ****ing emotional retard.

Anyhow F umm Feeling insecure.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

sorry but I LOL at emotional retard 


errrm G...

gustas

what the hell is gustas? I don't knwo.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*H*aters


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ice cream that melts on my pants.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Judge Judy


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^i agree^^

kool aid


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Lewis black


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

moochers


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hooters


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Naysayers who poo poo and tut tut on everything.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Overthinking


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

People


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Q again! Uhh.... 

Quality assurance testing that isn't so "quality".


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*r*acial comments that meant to hurt peoples feelings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

soggy cereal


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

tornados


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

underwear from a thrift store


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Vixens who smile while showing their teeth.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

waiting for things


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

xenotropic virus


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ wow yeah that sounds like it would suck, lol^^

someting I don't like.....Y......hmmm.......
**** I had this one last time why do I always get stuck with this one.

I'll say yearning. yeah, I'll go with that. *shrugs*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Zebra stampede. Mhmm.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ lol ^^

animals that get run over on the road (for real, that is sad.  )


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bombs


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

colourful specimens found in refrigerator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dentist Visits :afr


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Early mornings.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

False accusations


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Getting too attatched.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

hatin' 

don't be hatin'


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Jumping over mud and landing in poo.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Loadsa ****,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mosquitos


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

normality


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oily skin its so ****ing embarrassing. Somebody shoot me already.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*P*eople who pretend who they are not


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Questioning my ability.


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

rote questions and answers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

stale bread


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Trusting all the wrong people.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

underwear


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^ditto, yeah that sucks^

Users (people who use others for their own good without regard or real care for the other person's feelings or needs.)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

DAMNIT! I HATE THIS GAME. every time I do a letter, someone posts ahead of me. ****!

I tried to post after Illusions. 


well anyway.

Someone else do V.......... :stu :b


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Vista, Microsoft

there....happy?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Waking up in sweats through freakin scary nightmares.
Seriously though wtf is up with that already.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

X-rays


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

yodeling and dancing men


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

zippers! when I get them caught in my penis. 

wait a minute, I don't have a penis. :con


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Alligator bites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

blisters


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

cancer


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Distance


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

exams


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

guessing people's age/weight


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hatred -Self Hatred that is.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

internet tough guys


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

jitters


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

killers


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

legs being cut off.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

mind games


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

nasty anything


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

opening a door for someone who gives you a dirty look in return.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

pine needles stuck on my ***.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

questioning, hostile


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ronald McDonald statue sitting on a bench, staring forward like a creepy mofo.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Standing in lines


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

time


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

unfaithful people


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Vindictiveness


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wated talent


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

"X" words.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

yellow snowcones


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

njodis said:


> yellow snowcones


 :lol

Zebras :stu


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Arachnids


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bistro Fry


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Conceeding defeat.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

distance


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

estranged whatever


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

flatulence-like sounds when trying to sit in leather chairs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Geico Commercials


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hiding. that's right, both like & dislike.


----------



## St0ne (Apr 27, 2008)

people who can't help but complicate things


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Ilk of the judgemental kind.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jerks


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Know-it-alls unless, of course, they actually do know it all hahaha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

listening to political ads


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

mean people


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nightmares :afr


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

octopi


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Prepositions?

actually thats not true. I love prepositions. I still remember them all.

"about," "above," "across," "after," "against," "along," "among," "around," "at," "before," "behind," "below," "beneath," "beside," "between," "beyond," "but," "by," "despite," "down," "during," "except," "for," "from," "in," "inside," "into," "like," "near," "of," "off," "on," "onto," "out," "outside," "over," "past," "since," "through," "throughout," "till," "to," "toward," "under," "underneath," "until," "up," "upon," "with," "within," and "without."

awesomeness. :yes 
(of course I did copy the above listing of them though as I didn't want to write them all out myself :b )


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Q.... geez i don't know.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

wRongful accusations.

MUWAHAHAHA I cheating in this game again.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Snakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

travelling


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Urkel


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Vivid nightmares


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wanting things I can't have.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Xenophobes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yesterday


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Zenophobes, whatever the hell they are. :stu


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Angry people @ all times.

go take a happy pill, geez


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

being bored


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

laCk of sleep :yawn

hey if Coco can cheat, so can I. I'm too tired to think of a C word.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doing Dishes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

eggs, when the yolk breaks when I'm trying to make dippy eggs. true story.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

failing


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

getting kicked in the balls.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Homework


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Irrational fears


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

jerks


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

killers


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Leaving home as a kid :rain


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

murderers


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

njodis issues


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

octopuses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

petting animals


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

quitting


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Rancid turnips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

south park


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tools that don't work or break when you try to use them.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

unfaithful people.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Violence


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

waiting


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

x-rays at the dentist


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

losing Your independence,
Sorry i kinda cheated a little bit.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zippers that stick.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

alzheimer's disease


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Bugs


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

canned fruit


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Drama


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

earthquakes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Feeling left behind...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

gagging on throw up.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

People with breath so bad you can sensorify it from feet away.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hominy grits


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

i-tunes


----------



## Untergang (May 19, 2008)

Job hunting


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

kkk


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

Libartarians


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mean people


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

nincompoops


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

oogling eyes----stop staring at me!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

people staring at me, especially for those i don't know.


----------



## Untergang (May 19, 2008)

That Q word you use to describe certain people who like certain people... it's censored on here (sorry!)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

regrets


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Suffering


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Total Silence (I have to have the tv or a radio going at all times)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

unfaithful people, id say it again.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

very judgemental people


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

walking off cliffs.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

thinking of X words.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

yodeling old men wearing kilts


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Zealous enthusiasm about how everyone gets 'what they work for'.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Aging in an instant, when you were so very youthful up till then.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Bearing life's bitterness when life can otherwise be so sweet.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

creamed corn


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Doldrum


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Expectations that I do stuff, rather than just think about stuff.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

(trying to) Figure out what other people's motives are.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Gherkins


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

homework


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

integers


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jello


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

KILLERS.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Lima Beans


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

math


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

non nice people


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

over due essays :bah


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

pricks


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Quitting


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

raw meat


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

stepping on glass


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Terror


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

UVF ( dont ask )


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

viruses.........erm.........yeah.......that sounds good.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

When ostriches attack


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

x rays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yapping dogs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zucchini that rotted


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

anxiety


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boldness from jerks


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

crabs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

depression.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

earthquakes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Feeling different from everyone else.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

going to places alone (occasionally)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hairy women


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ignorance


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Jovial joy seeking jaded jezabels.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

kookaburra droppings on my person


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Loose shoelaces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mincemeat pie


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Never having faith in my ability.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

offices


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

power outages


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

quazy people quizzing me on stuff i don't know about


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

really bad baby books that take you hours to do but end up looking like crap


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Selfishness


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

tuna


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

ugly carrots


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

vacinations


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

'Witticisms' aimed to denigrate. Oh and everyone laughs, and you are supposed to sit there and laugh along as well. And of course you do, or otherwise you get dirty looks and told you should 'get a sense of humour', and not take things so seriously, and so on and so forth..."Oh i was just joking you big baby". Why is it so wrong to want to spit back at someone who has just spat in your face?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X'es on test papers!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yams


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Zealous application of 'PC' titles. Executive assistant hygeine technician! - piss off.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

asthma


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Being bored


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Chaotic little raggamuffins. I know they are just kids, but i have to beat them down first before i can do anything for them in the long run. Why can't you understand that. GENTLE! You're just gonna get walked all over sweetheart. If you want to live like that well then go ahead - but you can call me Mistress Switch.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Dealing with stupid people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

electric razors


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

fear


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

glue


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hiccups


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

irritation


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jello


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

king kong being killed.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

licking metal polls in the dead of winter


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Mwuhahahaing its just not natural :lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Nagging


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oily Skin


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

people who are greedy


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Queens-Drama queens that is.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

rabid bunnies


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

S.A.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Talking other people's ears off


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Underachieving


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Voices that are too loud


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

waiting in line


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Xylophone mood music.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

yodeling ( I HATE that sound....)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

zigzagging to avoid stepping in dog feces


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*** riders 

(ppl who ride my *** while I'm driving. Makes me insane)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Betrayal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cussing


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

death


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Escalators.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Freaks that cuss.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Ghosts that haunt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

holding hands


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Irrational behaviours


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jolts of Paxil withdrawal


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Kicks in the head from a karate master


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Leaving the windows open in my car in the driveway when a storm approaches.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

metallic objects embedded in my skull via extreme force


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

neocons


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Out-of-control teens who cuss!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People who don't cuss! :b


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

QUIET PEOPLE........... haha just trying to be a smartass..... :b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

rusting hot water tanks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smartass's :b :b :b


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Toad lickers..........kidding! :b :b :b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

under-estimating others


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

very long lines


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wasting time


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

xerophthalmia


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

yelling, angry


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Zealots whatever tf they are...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

agitation


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Barriers


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

clowns that open their trench coats, exposing themselves to you


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

dentists


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eels that cuss!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

feeling unwanted


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

grating cheese


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

haters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

irretrievable losses


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

jumping off of cliffs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

kissing ***


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

licking addiction


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

meeting new people :afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

no sleep :yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Orange Juice


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

punching myself in the face


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

quacks (not the cute duckie noises)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Rapists, Kiddy fiddlers and that kinda thing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

strangers


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

the smell of yogurt


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

underhanded people


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

very many raisins which I am required to eat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

warm milk


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

x-rays taken of chest while having nipple rings


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Angry hippies


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*****y girls


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Crackheads


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

disabilities... my own disabilities


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

eating in front of strangers


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Fires in my house


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

getting up too early


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

having too many people stare at me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

intentionally doing the soulja boy dance


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

jerks ( i say it again if i have to )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

karaoke


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

lard sandwiches


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

monkeys when they throw their poo on you


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Neverland Ranch invitations


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Oprah Whinfrey not giving me some of her money


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Pretending that I have a bomb while riding a plane


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

quickification processes. Thats right, I both like and don't like quickifacation processes. true story.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

running into a burning building to save an old lady, only to discover that she was at weekly bingo night


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

stoned dentists ... owwwwwww


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

treadin'! ppl treadin' on ma ****! (wtf?)


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

umbrellas that don't work properly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very old bread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vampires that cuss


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

When people see less in a person, when there's always more.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

xylophones?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yapping


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

zombies attacking me


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

asthma.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Barriers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

cantaloupe


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

dentists


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Empty promises


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fleas


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

getting ignored


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Having to work opposite hours of my husband


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Insect bites :mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jury duty (though I've never done it I know I wouldn't like to)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

killers and stuff


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

liver flavoured lollypops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mint tea


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

not being able to breathe


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

peepee


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

quacking


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

relaying on others (for things)


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Sex and the City


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

those who think they tough.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

uncle gropesalot


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

very stupid people


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

wet willies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

xrays (cost alot to get done)


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

yelling


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

zesty cereal


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Assholes


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Burning my dinner.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

bastards (not the illegitimate offspring of unmarried parents kind).


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

climbing the CN Tower


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

daddy longlegs


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Expectancy- I'm only ****ing human.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

feeling vulnerable


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

grandparents who ask too many questions


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't like that fact that I have been Hemmorrhaging money lately.


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

idiocy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Jumanji. I hate that friggin' movie.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

k


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liver


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

mistaking porcupines for hats


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ njodis
j/k :lol


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

osteoporosis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

People who cuss


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

quilts made from human flesh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

raving lunatics


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

stupid fights


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Turd nuggets lol.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

underwear


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Vegetables..cuz I'm allergic to most of them...


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

waiting


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xylophones that cuss


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

YOU.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Zinedine zidane.... Nah jut kiddin hes cool.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

asthma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

broken promises


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

calling people who don't call back.


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

drinking hot liquids


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Endings that are sad in movies ...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

feeling down


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

guns


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

haters


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

irritation


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Jerks


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

killer clowns


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lairs


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

nooo I was beaten  

ok ummm messy kitchens


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nosey people


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

operations


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

people who criticize others too much.


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

quarantines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

regurgitation


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

stinky cat litter


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Tea thats decaffinated EWWW pi$$water is what it should be called.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Unofficial, things that are.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

very angry people


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

wasps


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

x rays


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Your moma !..... Nah just kidding she's alright.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zippers that cuss


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

azzholes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

bugs


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

catching on fire


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

distance


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

earwigs :afr


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

****ing pussyboys.


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

genocide


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

hot weather


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Indecision


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

jazzercise


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

k


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lairs


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

mistakes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Noisy neighbours.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ornery people who cuss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

polo


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

quails


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Rage In The Cage

actually was a little throw rug my uncle made my mom while he was in jail with those words woven into it. 

true story.

no, its not that I don't like it, its kinda weird but in a good weird way. anyway um yeah but the letter made me think of that.

this has been storytime with Coco, stained tuned for clips from further episodes.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

sickness


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

telephone answering


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

*unicorns that kill people*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vacationers who cuss


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Whiskey


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

xylopolists


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yodelling


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zookeepers who cuss


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Ants


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Bees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

california


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

dying in a very embarrassing situation


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

eavesdroppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

funyuns


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

going #2 in a public place :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hedonism


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

impoliteness


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Jay Leno


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

ketchup uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

leaving my house


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

mowing the lawn


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Nothing

Love all <3


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Onions


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Pu$$yboys.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quicksand


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Rap


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Salmonella


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tuna


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

ugly carrots


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

vomit uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wet willies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X-teens who cuss


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

y is everyone gaining up on me?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ZPU's


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Anxiety !!!!!!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

braggers


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

commercials on TV which are roughly 85 times louder than the TV show were peacefully watching 5 seconds earlier


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^yeah, I hate that too :lol 

Dropping stuff


----------



## PrincessQueenCupcake (May 29, 2008)

Dust ( made up of mostly human skin, enjoy!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ebil (yes I don't like this... its evil, spell it right moron!)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

****ing profanity filters lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Goofs that cuss :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Holier than thou jerks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Idiots who cuss. :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

jackass politicians (which would be most of them)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

killing bugs with my hands


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Liver


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mysteries


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

nudey mishaps


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

old food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

panic attacks


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Quitting


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

reverse psychology


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

savage beasts capturing and eating me alive. :afr


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

temporary toilets


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

skin cancer :stu :yes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

users of this thread who write responses beginning with the wrong letter!! :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LMAO!!

sorries.

Vulchers! :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

warts


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

"X-treme" attitude.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

yawning while a bug flies into my mouth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zits


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

anthrax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

black eyed peas


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Christmas time (the social requirements... Ahhh!)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

dog from Duck Hunt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enemies


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Falling


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Getting paid a week late.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

hateful intolerance


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Inevitable breakdowns.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jello


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

koala bears that seem peaceful until you try to pet them, when they then proceed to maul you


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

licking someone's sweat. :con :um


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

mistaking antifreeze for blueberry kool-aid


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Not knowing the bread is moldy and therefore eating eat and it and getting very sickly.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

opening the door when grandpa is using the bathroom


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lol lol lol

hold on I gotta think of something for "p" this may take a minute.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

peeing on the floor by accident because of your big thingy.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

quacking like a duck uncontrollably


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

random acts of meaness


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

social anxiety


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

trashing your car


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Using Toronto public transit. Worst subway ever!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Vandalism


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

walking around outside after forgetting to put on clothing


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ooh yeah good one. that does suck. :yes ^^


Xerasia.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yellow snow


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah yellow snowcones^^^ lol

Umm Z erm Zinedine Zidane.... nah just kiddin hes cool.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Anxiety


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Boring weekends


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Confusion


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Dumba$$ *****es that run their mouth.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

EVERYTHING just now i can't ****ing stand it.
Aww man these withdrawal symptoms are drivin me nutso lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

falling down


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

guts on my clothing or skin


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hairy Women


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IRRITATION! :mum


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

junebug eating contests


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Jo' Mama


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Killer bumble bees.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

losing my keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mental disorders


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nightmares :afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Over cooked noodles


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Punks that want me dead.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quitters who cuss


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Regretting things that you could have done but didn't and then another ****ing year passes and you are stuck in the same spot - trapped, trapped within your own **** self fulfilling prophecy because you don't think you are worth **** and you just keep doing the same ****ing thing over and over. They were wrong god damn it! Open that door and tell that scared little girl it is okay - live damn you, ****ING LIVE!!!!!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Slipping on a banana peel


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Time going slow when you want it to go fast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ulcers


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Vulgar language. I ****ing hate it!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Withdrawl


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Xtina lol ( Just ****in with ya's)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

yo-yo tricks that go tragically wrong


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Zooey Deschanel haters.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Jacks


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Babes who flaunt their junk without a care in the world.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Crackheads who hang out in public bathrooms.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Dialing a number while anxious


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

everything (sometimes)


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

(the) f-word


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

gaining weight


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Haters


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iguanas who cuss


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Jeff Foxworthy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kids who cuss out their moms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liars


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Money. I work all my life for it, and end up broke.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nicks from shaving


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

odes to the way hotdogs are made


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phony people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quitters who cuss


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Quitters who cuss


pphhhhaaaaaaa...nevermind 

ranch dressing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^It's a running joke if you haven't kept up with my posts - I am doing it strictly to get myself to laugh, but I don't think anybody else gets it.
I just like to use the word cuss, because it sounds funny.

Social workers who cuss on the phone. :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Telemarketers... I end up cussing at them!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

unintentionally poking myself in the eye


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Very long sermons.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Worms


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

waiting


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

X rays


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yodelers who cuss! :lol

Yo-de-HO! :no


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

zebra's who cuss.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Anxiety


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

being late


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Chicks with dicks. lol jk,


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

donkeys who cuss


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Chicks with dicks. lol jk,


 :haha

Extraterrestrial aka ET the movie.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Chicks with dicks. lol jk,


jk? So you DO like chicks with dicks! Gross maan

jk

F < the letter!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

getting burn popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hair in my food


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

indifference


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

jerks.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

rawrboy64 said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Chicks with dicks. lol jk,
> ...


Oh yeah ladyboys, shemales, all that freaky **** lol nah jk

Any hoo K umm Kanines that look more like rats than dogs ya know the lil fugly things that celebs keep in handbags n **** ?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lads and lasses who cuss


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

moms who cuss.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

njodises who cuss


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

optimists who cuss :mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

phobias


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey Milleniumman...

This picture combines your pet hate and love both at the same time!

...maybe before you next go jogging (near those brats that cuss!) you should get yourself THIS t-shirt!! :lol Then they might shut up and be quiet! :lol :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LMAO! I love that shirt! 


quacks who cuss (keeping with the current theme)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

R hmm gotta be racists.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Shirts that I should wear that _don't_ cuss! :lol

That shirt is hilarious! :haha


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Glad you liked it :yes :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

telemarketers


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Very smelly people


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Walking through dog **** :lol nah jk umm wylie coyote or sumfin.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Xbox's that don't work.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

yarking


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

zippers that get caught.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ouchy ^^

A umm @sswipes.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

being alive


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

cooties


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

seanybhoy said:


> Ouchy ^^
> 
> A umm @sswipes.


That's @$$wipes....and don't you forget it! :lol

D is for dogs who cuss.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

excuses that are lame B.S.


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

government


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

having tinnitus


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Intolerance


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

junkies' behavior - not the people themslves!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

King Kongs death


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

liver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

moldy cheese


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

nightmares involving an evil Richard Simmons


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Out-of-control moms who cuss at their kids!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Pizza that cusses!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

quiet gentlemen who secretly cuss under their breath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

"Reality" t.v.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Secret cusses

*you guys are a panic! I am glad it is catching on.

I was at my beach again today....you guessed it! Moms and dads cussing at their kids. Out-of-control teendom on it's way!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tests


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

unicorns which do not let me ride them off into the enchanted forest


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Violence.....with cussing


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

wild and wacky heart surgeons


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

X rays


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young people who cuss


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Zzz Zzz ( lack of )


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

apes who steal my babies and run off with them


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

bananas that have gone bad (even though they're good for banana bread =D) :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Changing Doctor's, Dentist's, Counselor's, etc.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

^here here

Downward spirals


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Elephants that eat hamsters. :con


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fat


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

great lengths


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

harry potter


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

icky smells from the dead thing under my house


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

jingles that get stuck in your head


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kids who cuss out their moms.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

l


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

meatloaf


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Not knowing what you don't like that starts with an N.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

opening a fake jar of peanuts and having a snake pop out

wait, do those actually exist outside of television? :lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Pretty Alyssa because it's distracting.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

quotes eluding me


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Raw veg


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

stew


----------



## rpiccola89 (Jul 16, 2008)

Talking to people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

undercooked eggs


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

very undercooked eggs


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

so old _xerox_ copies of people messing around with the photocopier


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

*some*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yams


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zaps of the brain due to Paxil withdrawal


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Anxiety


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BUGS!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*C*alling people on the phone :afr


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

dill pickle chips that have gone bad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

enemies


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Flip-flopping politicians who must check a poll before they can tell you their position


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

going to the grocery store (I hate this more than any other place to go)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Having to go to family get-togethers!!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

people who are not genuine.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Indecision


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jello


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kids' moms who cuss out their husbands!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

lollygagging


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Mustard


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Moms who cuss out their little kids.

....It happened again today at the beach.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

outrage gas price!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Parties


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quills


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Rapists, kiddyfiddlers sick ****s like that.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Summer


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tuna


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uselessness


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Vomit stains


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Women who cuss


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

X rays


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yuppies


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Getting up early in the morning. 

By early, I mean anytime before 9am.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uuh missed out Z.
Anyhoo Z umm zebras that smoke crack or sumfin.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Uuh missed out Z.
> Anyhoo Z umm zebras that smoke crack or sumfin.


 :lol

Anxiety, DUH!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

B umm Buttmunchers.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

*C*ontrolling people, who think their purpose in life is to prevent others from being individuals by trying to force them to think and act exactly like them.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

D0uchebag$ that run their mouth.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

EFF. 

just say the damn word- ****.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Friends who don't let friends talk the way they want to.
&
Friends who let friends drive drunk.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> B umm Buttmunchers.


 :um :lol

Gas prices


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

seanybhoy said:


> D0uchebag$ that run their mouth.


Homeboys who cuss out their moms.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Idiots who cuss.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

jackedup people who don't care for other people's property.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Killing time in titty bars. Nah just kiddin umm what starts with K ? oh yeah Kiddywinkles that smoke crack .


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

Liars...oh stupid Liars!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

mean people


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*N*ecrophilia 
uke :afr :um :afr uke


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Is that like people that **** dead people or sumfin ?^^

O umm ogling nosey bastarding neighbors.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

prickely things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

queasiness


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

rusty nails


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Smells that make me want to cuss :lol


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tuna, duh.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Unapologetic people who cuss


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

vanishing pairs of boxers


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

When I don't get emails


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

X hmm havin to thinka things that start with X .


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Yielding to another in a disagreement if I feel it means giving up the right to think differently from them


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zipping files that are too large and take too long.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Asswipes


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Bad actors and actresses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

coughing


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Drugs


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

earth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fools who shout out the window and catcall when I am trying to run or ride my bike. They make me want to cuss.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Horns that fools push to make noise when I am running. I want to cuss them out!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jello


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

KFC


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Leaky week


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Making a scene


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nephews who aren't medicated! :lol


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Olives


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

people standing in groups when I have to walk past them..........sometimes makes me paranoid. :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quicksand...it makes me want to cuss.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

racing to the bathroom because you've been holding it in so long that it makes you want to cuss.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Summer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Teens who make trouble and cuss.

:rofl I am killing myself with this cuss thing. Every time I think of it, it makes me laugh! :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

universes, when they collide into our own, causing ours to blow up into a mass of cosmic debri, it makes me want to cuss.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Vacines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

white chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xs on a test paper - it makes me want to cuss out the teacher after class.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yelling at me, makes me want to cuss and I usually will.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

zippers that break


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Alphabetical lists


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Barbed wire - it makes we want to cuss when I see it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

catching a cold


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Dickwads


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Eggs that accidentally fall on the floor and smash, making all the gooey stuff go all over the place. Its quite the mess to clean which makes me want to cuss.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Feeling depressed.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Gargoyles. Creepy mofos.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hot days with gobs of humidity. It makes me sweat AND want to cuss.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

ice cubes in drinks


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Justin Timberlake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^ :lol

Kids who run around with reckless abandon and make too much noise in quiet places - makes me want to cuss!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

losing stuff


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Moms who cuss at and drag their kids off the beach.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

not knowing how to cook


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

oprah


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

pizza with surprise pepperoni.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quarks - they always make me want to cuss! :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

rude people.....they make me want to cuss.
i'm jumping on the cuss bandwagon :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Spoiled brats who think they own the world - they make me want to cuss!!!! :lol

Jerg - you're cool!!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

two-faced people - they make me want to cuss


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unruly kids - they make me want to cuss _real_ bad! :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

violence - it makes me wanna beat people up.....jk :lol but it does make me want to cuss :yes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Waking up to the sound of my alarm. (Makes me want to cuss)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

X - i don't know any words that start with it - makes me wanna cuss


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

You all for going nuts about cussing! You make me wanna cuss!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

zombies - they make me want to cuss


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apples that go bad - they stink and make me want to cuss! :troll :haha


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

boy bands - they make me want to cuss


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You got it!

CUSSING! :spit


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

dentist appointments


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Excessive Sweating.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

fuzzy things that aren't supposed to be fuzzy.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Good days that turn bad.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hollering people - shut up! you make we want to cuss! :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ignorant people - they make me want to cuss


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

jacobs ladder


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Killers


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

licking dirt


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

mooning an enraged bull


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

not knowing what to do with myself. makes me wanna cuss.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

old ladies who cuss after losing bingo by one square


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^lol^


people who make me want to cuss.


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

Quidditch. You know, that Harry Potter sport? It's boring, probably the worst thing about the books and movies.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Njodis.....that was a good example :boogie :boogie :boogie
I will need to watch out for canes when I want to play bingo.

Running late - makes me want to cuss every time.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Social freakin anxiety.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tuna


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Unnecessary attention


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Vacationers

Because I am jealous.


----------



## ashy (Jul 27, 2008)

Waiting


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Exact change-requesting machines. Exact change this!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yams


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

zits


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Attention seekers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boisterous teens - makes me want to cuss!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

custard


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Depression


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Endless struggles


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

falling down the stairs while carrying a priceless antique


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Toad Licker said:


> custard


Uh, you mean CUSStard :lol.

Geared-up teens with too much caffeine - makes me want to cuss.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

^ :rofl

having nowhere to go. makes me want to cuss.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Icy roads - they make my knuckles go white. I'd be too panicked to cuss, though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jalapenos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kids who flip people off - I'd cuss at them!


----------



## ashy (Jul 27, 2008)

Lint


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

magic tricks that end in disaster


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Manboobs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No toilet paper on the roll.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ornery brats - makes me want to cuss _real_ bad.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

poking myself in the eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quotas of police officers' tickets.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Relying on others


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Travelling


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Umbrellas that fail in the wind - makes we want to cuss!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Vile expressions, like: "no hoper", "not normal", "hopeless", etc

-Talk about a hopeless attitude!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Waking up too early.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Exclamating idiots in cars as I ride or run - fools make me want to cuss!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Fools who break the (alphabetical) order - they make me wanna cuss! :b :b


----------



## ashy (Jul 27, 2008)

Gangsters!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I didn't break it.....There is a special rule for the letter X.
One can only say Xylophone that are too loud so many times :lol.

Back to Y!!!!!! :yay

Youths who cuss because their parents cuss....makes me want to cuss them all out! :lol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Z umm Zee Germans !


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Anxiety


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

b!tichy people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CUSSING!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

driving away...


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

everything


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fools who cuss.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Gonad munchers


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

high humidity


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Imperfections


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

jumpy surgeons


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kits without important parts.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Losing


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

loneliness


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

math


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Name calling


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Obstinence


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

People who cuss all the time! :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Quality that leaves much to be desired


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Really hot days! (like today :sigh )


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Spiders


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tsh4 levels low


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

unusually creepy men following me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Venereal diseases - never had one, but they make me want to cuss...and then laugh.

VALTREX! :lol


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Wellbutrin withrawal


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

X rays


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

you! you know who you are...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zod - that evil guy from the Superman movie. He makes me want to cuss him out!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Anxiety!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Back-biters


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

coffee....it's just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Dentist appointments


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Egotists


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Farting doggies


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Getting overwhelmed by life to the point of suicide. Not Cool :no


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Hairy hands.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ignant peoples


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Justin the hoodrat Timberlake nah jk he ain't all bad ......is he ?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

King George W.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

loneliness


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

making things and having them **** up.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

not recieving validation of feelings


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oozes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

putting things off


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Q n A sessions


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

regrets


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Spoilt little beeatches.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Teens who are out-of-control. They make we want to cuss _really_ bad!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Unruly kids. They make me wanna cuss!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Viagra - never tried it, never will. Too many guys are going to get hooked on it. That makes me want to cuss!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Women who want their men to take up Viagra. They make me want to cuss!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xenon headlights make my eyes bleed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXhaust fumes I have to smell while running. It's make it hard for me to breathe and therefore makes me want to cuss _super_ bad.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

^Young Republicans


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Zealous sexist males: they make me want to cuss!!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Anxiety


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Birthday cards. I really don't wish to be reminded of how many trips around the Sun I've taken.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cameras


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Doofuses


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Existence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

freezer burn


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Grimey backstabbing pussyboys


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

haters


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Irate customers aho cuss


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Jocks (everybody cool hates the jocks)


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Kellog's Corn Flakes.

Tasteless cereal, anyone?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Lame excuses... I'm running out of them lately.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mean people - they make me want to cuss _bad_.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Snickersnack said:


> Jocks (everybody cool hates the jocks)


Scots get called jocks not in the american sense but yeah just thought i'd say in case anyone thought i was an asswipe when i call myself a jock but anywayz N erm Never feeling good enough or some ****.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol

Outward lies


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Punks that love themselves waaaaaaay too much.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Quarrelsome people


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Red Ribbon Rootbeer.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

standing behind someone when they let one rip. it makes me wanna cuss.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

thanksgiving


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

usurping - the word, the verb.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

vacinations (ouchy)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

World, the. Sometimes.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Xtra, the word


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yodeling that is WAY out of tune. Might as well cuss and get it over with!


----------



## ashy (Jul 27, 2008)

zonked-out morons


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

annoying people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

belligerance


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

cooking for one


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dandelions


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

egg sacs


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

fungus


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Groaners


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Having things you don't want (like SA)


----------



## ashy (Jul 27, 2008)

Icey cold mornings


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Jams, as in traffic jams


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Ks where they don't belong: ie Magick.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

LONG days (arg)


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

mondays


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

needy people


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Ornaments


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

people who are rude.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Queues of all kinds


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Realizing I said something stupid


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Sitting on my own.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Treating me like some kind of freak.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umbrella-ella-ella-ella-ay-ay-ay-ay. 
That song is annoying.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

seanybhoy said:


> Umbrella-ella-ella-ella-ay-ay-ay-ay.
> That song is annoying.


OMG - yes it is! In fact, it makes me wanna CUSS!

Venereal diseases - never had 'em, never will!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Warts? lol.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yelling


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Zebras without the stripes


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

acne


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Bad Breath



mserychic said:


> Zebras without the stripes


That'd be just another wild @$$ :rofl :rofl


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

cocky people.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Dentists


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Eggplant


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

**** faces


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Gaining weight :/


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hoodrats


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I, the pronoun. It reeks of big egos. It should be a non-threatening i in small letter.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jerks


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Kicking my neighbours *** seriously what a junkie.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lousy people who cuss


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Moderators that cuss ^^^^ lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"never" the word


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ordinary people. They're the strange ones.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

people who don't care for others.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Quacking (incessant?) :stu :b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

resistance in others.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Stupidity


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"This Sucks" people say


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ummm :con


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

very annoying person


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Writing essays


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXcuses for cussing.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yellow Fever. Have never had it, but I know I wouldn't like it :lol


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Zealots of the religious kind


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Algebra


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Bee stings


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Chemistry


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

doctors who come in with blood on their coats


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Excruciating pain


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Fools that need a good slap


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gloating


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Huge egos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ignorant people


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Job-hunting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

killer bees


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Letting in flies - they make we wanna cuss with a flyswatter.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Math.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

no answers, when i PM / IM someone


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Opportunists


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Procrastinating


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiches that are runny


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Responsibility!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

social anxiety


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

talking on the phone


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Unprovoked aggression


----------



## philomath (Aug 10, 2006)

valentine's day, verily alone


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

War


----------



## philomath (Aug 10, 2006)

"Xanadu" references in Coleridge's "Kubla Khan"


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yodelling


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Zombies


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Aging


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Buttmonkeys


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You don't like cake? 

Doo-doo :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

email spam


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Facebook :rain


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Getting spam on instant messenger say "sorry i can't upload picture to MSN, but please check out my website (link)"


----------



## philomath (Aug 10, 2006)

hype


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Ice cream cones that break too easily.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Jaywalking


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kussing


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

life, sometimes.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

messing up


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Noise


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

on going arguing over something stupid


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Pubic hairs on the soap *yarrgghh*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> Pubic hairs on the soap *yarrgghh*


 :lol ^^

Questioning myself.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Reading textbooks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stupid people


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Traffic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Using meds


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Vending machines that steal my money.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Wastage of any kind


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

X Rays


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Y-fronts


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Zipperdy doo dah! (the song). It's so sickeningly upbeat.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

asthma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

b*tching


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Cockjockeys lol jk


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

dying. Damn, that's a pain.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Eating in public


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

F....pooting loudly (replace it with the real word). :lol


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Gambling with a lot of money


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

how do people get the idea on that they can un-sportman like when losing at a sport or game?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ions that go in the wrong direction.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Jeffrey Dahmer

I hear he was not very nice.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Klingons


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Linked lists


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

myself


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

nuclear war


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

old shoes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ppl calling me weird for no reasons


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quips being said about me behind my back.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ronald McDonald :afr


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Stale crackers


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Tasks :lol

I'm lazy...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

unwanted email


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Vacationing doctors who don't call you back once they return even though it's been two weeks. :x :bah


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Wasting batteries


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

X Rays


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Your granny :yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Zebras. They think they're cool just because they have stripes. Assholes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Asshats


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

being around people who always cuss, and can't express themselves with out swearing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Cats (but kittens are cute!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

doing dishes


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

eating to the point of feeling uncomfortable


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

flying my kite into the electric power lines


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

going outside. :afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hearing bad news


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

injuring myself purposely with a cheese grater


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Juveniles who have tattoos, are under 18, and who cuss!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

kayaking in dangerous rapids with no experience


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

loneliness


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

magic tricks that go horribly wrong


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Nincompoops who cuss!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ostriches...that cuss :con


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

pulling off my finger nails with a pair of pliers... and then cussing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Ostriches...that cuss :con


Yes, they do. Trust me! :lol

Quietly cussing


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Rim junkies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

stress


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

trembling


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

urine soup

:um


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Vast concrete jungles


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

war


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Xenophobes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yodelling neighbours


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Zoning out at inopportune times


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Anguish


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Brashness


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Cruelty


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

drop-kicking puppies


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

everything


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol @ dropkicking puppies

F erm fallout boy and teen poprock in general yes you too avril.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Gen. Education courses.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

hippo-back riding


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Idiots


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

jail


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

kidney stones


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

laughing at the expense of someone else


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Malls. Especially on the weekend.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

^ew

nepotism


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Old people who drive too slow.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

-people who cuss
-people who return **** without a receipt.
-people who ****ing invite you somewhere and on the day you were going to go out the person ****ing disappears.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :lol









Quarreling!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rude people who cuss.
It makes me want to cuss hard real bad! :lol


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Sex 

I'm too young yet people keeps urging me to watch those icky videos


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

cussing in Traffic.


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Underwear


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Virtually cussing


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Weird people who ****ing cuss


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Xylophone players who cuss!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yogi Bear cussing because someone stole his pic-a-nic basket


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Zebras that cuss.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Anger


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Being late.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

crackheads who cuss


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ and cussing about it, right? 

Crafty cussers

Edit: Damn. I mean - drat. Beat me to it.

Dwarfs who cuss.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

elephants who cuss


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Facial expressions while cussing


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

gingerbread men who cuss


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm tired.

Am I on the right letter? Or thread? Guess not.

Hate... it usually involves cussing.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Icecream of the melted variety


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

jet lag


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Killing people, but I'll do it if I need to...


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Lemon Pepsi.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

mother****ers who cuss


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nincompoops who cuss!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

oops i heard i cuss !


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

People who say **** every ****ing second ****ing word...it ****ing pisses me off.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

quiet


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Rude people


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

somebody always watching !


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

teabagging :no


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

unibrows


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Vagina dentada.... unless they're my own, because that would be fantastic.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

waiting


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Xenophobes who cuss


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

You people who want to cuss!


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Zoophilia


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

agent orange air freshener


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Black Cats


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Craptastic days


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

dissing people for no reasons


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

everything


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

fighting over something that is small


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Giant spiders!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hot days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

iced tea


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Jerks.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Kidnappers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Long boring days


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Mickey Mouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

neocons


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Operation - damn that game was scary. I had my dad disable the beeping noise that went off when you screwed up.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Panic attacks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quivering in panic attacks


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Reality


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

solitary


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tuberculosis


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Ulcer


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Viruses


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

walus-related injuries


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

X Rays


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yellow snow.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zebras who have their stripes on backwards and cuss because of it.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

allergies


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Bashings


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

constantly being called, and nobody left a message


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Dangerous situations


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ ...involving Elephants. 
who cuss.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

freaking people who can't drive


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Grandpa when he cusses!

Actually I've never heard him cuss. What a nice, young man.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Gym class. Thank goodness I'm out of high school!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Headaches :mum


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Impatience. Im sooooooooo impatient.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

jogging with bare feet


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Killing people. It takes forever to wash the blood out my clothes :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol ^

Liver problems.


----------



## golden hummingbird (Aug 31, 2008)

Malaria. It dun' seem too much fun.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

nailing my hand to the wall


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

njodis said:


> nailing my hand to the wall


Yeah, that's not good.

Opening the food cupboard and everything falling out.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pituitary glands that go out of control. It's hard to find clothes after a while!


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Qualms


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

restless nights


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

School


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

those who are hypocrites


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underestimating myself.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Very hot days.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

waxing anything


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Xaminations


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yogurt that smells creepy.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Zealots. What ever the hell they are.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

apes stealing my baby and running off into the forest with it


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*****es. That's right, I went there. You female dogs just make my blood boil.


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

Cats (I'm sorry) i know people will hate me for this but first off i'm really allergic and secondly I took a forensic anthropology class and learned things about cats and what they do to their dead owners that freaked me out. :wtf


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Soo... what do cats do to their dead owners? o__O

Dead... things.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

estrangement


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

....


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Fear


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Grumpy bus drivers.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Hick-ups


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

that IllusionOfHappiness. Who does she think she is?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Junkies-bit of a no brainer


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Krazy peoples who spell words with K instead of C.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh luls, that was mine on K too.
Lemonade. I'm weird.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mariah Carey


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Nappies, the soiled kind


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

October, worst ****ing month of the year.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Pickles


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

quiteness


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

robots on a mission to assassinate me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Salivary glands that overproduce


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Trying to make friends at school. It's futile, really.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

unstoppable cussing


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Vulnerability


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassup ! People that still say that are so yesterday.
Yes im in a b1tchey mood but ssh wtf ever already.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

X Rays


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yodelling


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Zipper tragedies. WE GOT A BLEEDER !! kinda thing.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Anxiety


----------



## Eminence (Aug 23, 2008)

Bees


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Cannibals


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

dropping weights onto my toes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Entrances that have the word "pull" somehwere on them but it's too small and you don't notice it till you've already rammed your person against them :um


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Friends who are rude to me for no reason >


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Gahhh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hepatitis


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I, as in me, as in myself.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Javelins that pierce me


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

KKK


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Loudmouths


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

making a sandwich with peanut butter and ants


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nearsightedness


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Old, creepy men who say and do creepy things! :b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Play-doh pancakes with syrup


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Q - when you get that letter when playing scrabble. Then your imagination gets real good when you ask "is such and such a word?" ten times before trading in the dreaded letter.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Once


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Realizing that I just posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Shooting birds


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

trickery


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

unbalanced katana swords


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

viruses - they make me want to cuss _real_ bad :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Warts - they can also make you want to cuss. Or so i've heard.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

X's being branded on my chest


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Y as a consonant... because it shouldn't be, really.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Polar said:


> Y as a consonant... because it shouldn't be, really.


Thank you Bjorn. It works well as a vowel, in words like...umm...BRYAN!

Zephyr Song by RHCP. I don't like it...I LOOOOOVE it!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apes flinging sh*t (reminds me too much of politicians).


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

being without the internet.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

cloudless skies


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Doing my best it kinda hurts more than not trying for some ****ed up reason.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

fear


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Giving up


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

hlh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Idieotz whoo down'tt knoe howe too speell


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Jackasses


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kids who cuss.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Lobotomies.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

misanthropes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New Kids on the Block - _Step by Step_, ooh baby - making me want to cu-u-u-u-uss!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Opera, especially the cussing kind


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quotes taken out of context - might as well cuss while you're at it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Bad Religion said:


> Pie


haha, me too.

running around outside in the nude in the middle of winter


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

****. that's right, I cussed.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Taking 5 hours to do something that should take 5 minutes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Uncensored profanity

crap wrong thread. just ignore me.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Underwear of the y-front variety.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Volts of electricity running through my body


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wearing clothes that don't fit.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXcruciating PAIN!
I'd cuss every time!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yelling. It ****ing hurts my ears! :eek


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Zee sneaky russians :sus


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Alluding cussing


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Boys who cuss!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Catching the flu


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Excessive excessiveness


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

****


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Guffaws


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

hangovers


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Impatience


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Keeping up this bullsh*t i'm so happy act so as not to bother everyone else and their perfect little lives.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Leftovers


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Mad people who cuss!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Nincompoops who cuss!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Old men who ****ing cuss!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Quarreling with cussing!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

School kids who cuss!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Tin men who cuss!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Vending machines taking my money without keeping their end of the bargain.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

wheelbarrows..and riding in them...!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

X Rays


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

Zydeco


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Aiming too low....or too high


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Bratty kids


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Cussing during inappropriate times


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

dancing in front of a live studio audience


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

earache


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

farts (feel disgusted even typing that word)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

> farts (feel disgusted even typing that word)


^ Also known as CH4- methane gas. People who fart in public make me want to cuss.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Gas ... as in CH4 aka Methane (see previous post ^^)

Gassy people make me wanna cuss! :lol :rofl


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^Sadly, that's one of the few things I remember from organic chem.! :lol

Halitosis. Blech! Makes me wanna cuss!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Japanese sex dolls.

(No, I don't own one and I never would in a million years either. Actually, I've just read about them and even the thought of some guy "doing it" with one makes me feel sad for them :stu)

*********



Elpis said:


> ^Sadly, that's one of the few things I remember from organic chem.! :lol


Well, besides SA, I thingk organic chemistry also had something to do with me dropping out of college. It occupied quite a big portion in my coursework towards a Microbiology degree and I kind of sucked at it real bad. Right now, I struggle to remember even the basic things from OC. So, you're not alone there


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Slim Shady said:


> Japanese sex dolls.
> 
> (No, I don't own one and I never would in a million years either. Actually, I've just read about them and even the thought of some guy "doing it" with one makes me feel sad for them :stu)


I once watched a program on guys who have 'real dolls' on BBC America. It was basically 'Lars and the Real Girl' come true. Most of them seemed to have severe SA over being pervs. :sigh Very depressing that one can reach such a state.

*********



SlimShady said:


> Well, besides SA, I thingk organic chemistry also had something to do with me dropping out of college. It occupied quite a big portion in my coursework towards a Microbiology degree and I kind of sucked at it real bad. Right now, I struggle to remember even the basic things from OC. So, you're not alone there


Oh I hated organic and its sister biochem! Oh, the pain!!! :no

Know-it-alls. They make me wanna cuss.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Lame excuses. They make me wanna cuss (even if I'm the one making one :lol)


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Me.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

no respect


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> Me.


Do you wanna get slapped?
Wait, don't answer that.

:kiss

Orange juice with pulp.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

People that spray when they talk eww spray that again please.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :lol "Say it, don't spray it!"

Ogling


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Randomness that is *not* really random.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Singleness. :b 

And with that, let it be known that I'm single boys!  :b


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Tyranny


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Urkel's catchphrase


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Venom


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Watching golf


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Xtreme ironing - it's a shame to the whole xtreme sports franchise.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Yankees.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Zimbabweans dunno why but meh whatever.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Anxiety


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

bigotry


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

cunning greedy selfish people who care nothing for anyone but themselves and perhaps their own spoiled rotten families :mum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dames who cuss!


----------



## folightning (Sep 17, 2008)

earnhardt jr.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

freaking people out in literati


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Goons who cuss


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hypocrites who cuss!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I - when I feel like cussing :stu


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Just about anyone who isn't humble


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

killing insects


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lemons


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Mayonnaise


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

nocturnal creatures stalking me in the night


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

when people talk about you to the person you're with or hangin out with, when you are standing right there. Just because I am quiet, doesn't mean I am deaf!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

off-path posts.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Prudeness


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Quick Time


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Restlessness


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Social anxiety!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Time constraints


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

socially deemed "cool people"


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Twisted people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underhanded comments.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Vermin who like to watch football


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

When the subway breaks down and I am left stranded...like yesterday. :mum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXtensions of hair that don't match - makes me wanna cuss. You know who you are! :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yelling. I get scurred...and sometimes want to cuss because of it.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Zebra's. Are they black or white? Make a choice!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Apostrophes where they shouldn't be


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Boring days that seem to go on forever.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Crackheads


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> Vermin who like to watch football


Was that aimed at me or am i being paranoid ? :con


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Underhanded comments.


And yeah my Twisted People answer wasn't an underhanded comment towards the Socially deemed cool people reply.
Aww man either i'm paranoid or things have been taken out of context.
Jeez whatever already.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

drama queens


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

Eggplant


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Flighty people.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Grumpy people


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

hemorrhoids. :afr :lol


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Ignorant people


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

June bugs in my room.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

KHAAAAAAAAAAAAN!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :lol

Leprechauns. They make me want to cuss cuz they're ugly 'lil bast... err, fish turds.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol

Milk that is spoiled. It makes me want to cuss because I spent money on it and didn't have time to drink it.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

negitive attitudes :mum oke :wtf :argue :blah


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

olives by themselves


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

pecking attacks by flocks of enraged chickens


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

njodis said:


> pecking attacks by flocks of enraged chickens


:lol

Right Wing Neo Cons.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quotes from lying politicians. Ummmhmmmmm, makes me wanna cuss every time.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Quotes from lying politicians. Ummmhmmmmm, makes me wanna cuss every time.


Lying politicians? Isn't that like saying "fat sumo wrestler"? It's just assumed...


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Red Lobster


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Stress


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Tornados


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Unicorns. Come out of hiding, you bastards.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

LOL ^^

Erm Morning breathe uke


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Vampires that don't bite where they're supposed to. Very disorienting.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

wearing the orange vest from Back to the Future


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

X. Yes, I don't like the letter X. I'm not the only one, either.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youths who cuss! I am going to bring out the FOAMING hand soap!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Zombies


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

asparagus


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Boredom


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Cuts


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Doing housework (it makes me feel like such a b1tch lol)


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Erie people


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

flying an airliner solo without any experience


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

grapes with seeds


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hairless cats


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Illnesses - yes, it's cussable.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Junk


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Kite flying during thunderstorms


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

licking a cactus passionately


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

presentations.. got one tomorrow. can''t wait till it's over.


----------



## smallmouse (Jul 2, 2008)

too soft beds.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Ulnar Nerve Damage


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

vectors


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

waking up in the middle of the night and not falling back to sleep :yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

x-rated movies starring Roseanne Barr


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

yellow snow


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Z, the letter.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Anxiety


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Bruises


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

chewing on broken glass


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

drewl.... :spit


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Elyse-less nights.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

failing to put my pants on correctly


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

flem :um


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

going into a gun store dressed as a fox


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

hell :mum :evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Illnesses involving *phlegm* (correct spelling). Makes me COUGH and want to CUSS simultaneously!


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Jokerstars.com(Also known as Pokerstars.com)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

kidnapping an Amish family and locking them inside Best Buy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lying.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Most things


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Nova Scotia.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ontario! (that worked out nicely)


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

paranoia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quarks - the word just makes me want to cuss sometimes.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Rock music that sucks.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sinking feeling of epic fail that I get from time to time.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Talking to myself. And answering.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

using gasoline as mouthwash


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

vengeance


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Waxing


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

xylophones


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

arson


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

big mouths


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CUSSing as a way to get a point across.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

death


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Elyse hating me.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

failing


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

gory movies


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

hell or should I say heck?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Reachinghigher said:


> hell or should I say heck?


helleck?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

helleck it is then :yes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Insecurities an ****, admit it folks we all have them.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Junk


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Kids that are annoying.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

loudly shouting "FIRE!!!!" whilst in a crowded mall


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

MINI-snacks (more revenue that the regular 1s ey?).

@njodis : wub d avatar. "Huh?! what IS it MAN?!?!?!"
Ren is my role model.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

near death experiences


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

snakes


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

trash


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Uncle Jessie


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

vacinations


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

water that isn't fit for consumption - makes me want to cuss HARD every time.


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

xenophobia


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

You.
Just kidding.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Zing!

Zoologists who think they are all that because botanists are obviously cooler.


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

shyguy246 said:


> You.
> Just kidding.


aww so mean... airplane bathrooms... cause i'm claustrophobic


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I didnt mean YOU specifically. 

Being far away from the person I want to be closest to.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Curiosity


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Dumb people.


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

aww... that actually makes me a little nostalgic... or at least me missing missing someone

cancer


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

sorry that wasn't as cute as your post


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

boo you guys are faster then me


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Entertaining myself on this thread.


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

fast replies that make mine too late and outta date


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Getting e-mailed everytime someone replies to a thread that I've posted in.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hasty thoughts of replying to this thread 500 times to mess with shyguy's inbox.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Injuring my finger by having to delete so many damn e-mails because Elise want's to be mean.


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

just entering this intense friendship


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Keeping myself up at night when I know I should be trying to sleep.


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

looking out the window and wishing i could go for a walk


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Making pointless posts in order to maybe become an Elite Member on this site. I need something to make me feel cool.


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

needing someone to stay up with me so I have someone to talk to!


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Over-eating.


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

periodically reciting the abc's to remember what i don't like


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

idledreamer said:


> periodically reciting the abc's to remember what i don't like


 :lol So glad I'm not the only one who has to do that.

Queen Elizabeth. No reason, other than it starts with a Q.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Rubix cube stickers that peel off from overuse.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Stealing money from people I don't know.


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

xerox... for never quite copying correctly


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Yelling at people.


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

opps...


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

hah... i messed everyone up


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

idledreamer said:


> opps...


Did you forget your abc's? :lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Z appearing in this thread every 26 posts.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Allowing myself to get fat and now I have to starve myself.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

*B*ig *B*ingo *B*alls


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

baby back ribs... cause if thats all there was too eat... you'd have to roll me out the door singing a oompa loompa song


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

caring enough that i just double posted a letter


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Deleting movies that I've downloaded but rarely watch because my 60 GB hard drive is like 99% full. Booo.


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

exercising in public


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Fat people named Lucas who have the username of shyguy246 on a social anxiety support website.


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

shyguy246 said:


> Fat people named Lucas who have the username of shyguy246 on a social anxiety support website.


 first off boo... don't be mean to yourself

and second eraser scraps... they get everywhere


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

idledreamer said:


> shyguy246 said:
> 
> 
> > Fat people named Lucas who have the username of shyguy246 on a social anxiety support website.
> ...


You really need to work on your abc's. You already did E before F. :hug

Going to bed and not being able to sleep. Boooo[email protected]


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

idledreamer said:


> shyguy246 said:
> 
> 
> > Fat people named Lucas who have the username of shyguy246 on a social anxiety support website.
> ...


You really need to work on your abc's. You already did E before F. :hug

Going to bed and not being able to sleep. [email protected]


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

oh jesus... i'm failing at this game....

hoping someone will stay up with me


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Interesting people. Why can't everyone just be as lame as I am?


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

justing wishing i could get my abc's correct...
and p.s. people are only as interesting as the people they are with


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Keeping myself awake for no reason. I'm sooo tired.


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

letting someone know that they can go to bed but she'll miss them


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

idledreamer said:


> letting someone know that they can go to bed but she'll miss them


Thats sweet. :hug

Making my mom bake me chocolate chip cookies and then deciding to go on a diet. How smart am I?


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

neverending limbo


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

neverending limbo

and p.s. its only sweet cause i ate 16 pieces of pie!


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

idledreamer said:


> neverending limbo
> 
> and p.s. its only sweet cause i ate 16 pieces of pie!


You're kidding, right? Dont eat that much or you'll end up looking like me and NO that isn't a good thing.

Ordering stuff on the phone. I always forget my address for a few seconds and I sound like a retard.


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

i don't think you're fat... unless you've changed dramatically since that pic you posted here... its also from one of my favorite simpsons scenes... but anyways....

personal essays


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm skipping Q because I hate that letter.

Rachel. The name. It's the name of my ex girlfriend and I think she's related to Satan.


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

satan cause he's possibly related to rachel?


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

idledreamer said:


> satan cause he's possibly related to rachel?


 :lol Good one.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Typing. I wish I could just talk and have my keyboard type what I'm saying.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

unreasonable people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Voracious appetites.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

waste


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Xerophthalmia


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

yelling in my ear


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Zoos sans animals.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

accidentally forgetting to take off my Osama Bin Ladin costume before going on a tour of the White House


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

car seatbelts


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Doorbells


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Eggs


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

filth


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

groping myself in public


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

1. not getting what I need
2. selfish people
3. lol


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Having to do group work.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Influenza - makes me want to get a flu shot and cuss while getting it.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

juggling large, sharp objects


----------



## veryshygurl (Oct 7, 2008)

killing time


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lameness


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Nagging parents.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Old bananas.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

poots


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Quacking ducks when I want SILENCE. Hush!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

rabid raccoons


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Stress


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tornadoes


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Umbrellas.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Very cold rooms


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

when Bjork asks me to wear her swan dress... again


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yesterday


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zippers that get stuck - a test in CUSSability.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Anger. It always leads to cussing.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

bad services at kinkos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CUSSers!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Dancing With The Stars


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Friday nights


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gas


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

having paranoia or anxiety or depression, pick one. They all suck.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Inevitable cold and windy weather. Jeez i wish it was still summer :sigh


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> zits on ma face. :stu


this


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Where are we? J?

January


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Knives that are too sharp.


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

Morons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

neo-cons


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Omens that are bad!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

People who drive like sh**.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Q- tips without enough cotton on them.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

BostonB said:


> lumps on my testicles


Whoa that ain't cool bro you should get sh*t checked out or sumfin.
Don't be embarraseed either it happens to a lotta guys in fact i had a lump too and i got it checked but it was just swelling from my gf kicking me in the nuts . Not Cool:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rabid political wingnuts


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Social anxiety


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

BostonB said:


> Tickle me Elmo
> 
> I dont really have testicle lumps. I just know that I wouldn't like it. My advice to you is: find a girl who doesn't kick your hey-nanner-nanners. THATS not cool!


Oh i see well glad you don't have anything wrong with your manparts so to speak.
And yeah i don't see her any more so it's all good.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah U erm uppercuts to the gonads . jk.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

War


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yellow jackets. The stinging bug, not puffy clothing made by Nautica.


----------



## chummy (Oct 19, 2008)

zippers. Man's greatest invention, pfft.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Brown apples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cutting my lip eating brown apples with razors in them.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Depressing thoughts. I'm a regular scrooge


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

engineering D:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fool's gold


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Going back to school after missing a million and a half days.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hair in my food


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Irritation


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jello


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Toad Licker said:


> hair in my food


Eww uke Ditto


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Kicking furry animals jk


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lemonade


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

negative thinking


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yep, sure do.....

Pessmistic thinking


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Rabies in my pet hamster. (jk i don't have a pet hamster but still)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tossing my cookies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Under-the-table CEO payments.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Vandalism


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Work. Any form of it. Just, no.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yellow snow


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Anxiety


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Brothers who aren't fulfilling their responsibilities.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Cockpirates.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Drama


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Freakin job interviews


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gum in my hair


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy trees


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice on my hat while running in the brutal cold


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Jigsaw puzzles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killer bees in my bonnet!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nuts that are rotten when I try to eat them.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Onions that burn


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Nuts that are rotten when I try to eat them.


How true!

Pickled anything.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

quinoa-haters


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

(I forgot what quinoa was  ).

Ripped clothing.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Trouble


Quinoa is a technically a grass. It's a food, and so it causes a lot of politics around here. Some people don't realize it's a food.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Useless meds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Viruses :troll uke


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wax in my ears.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

X-ray technicians


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoro


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Apples that have gone rotten.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Bees in people's bonnets


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

chewing on thumbtacks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dealing with people


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Eggs that go crunch

And I still don't like that one. Wait for me to change it again, will ya.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

feminists!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

getting up to this same day everyday


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

hanging upside down until all of the blood goes to my head and I die


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ice that melts.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

just moving along


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kussing!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Losing my mind (Cause I know I'll never find it)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

my username


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Not feeling like an adult even though I am one.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Overthinking problems


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

playing "Find The Smell"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quivers of anxiety


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Reckless drivers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Strep throat. I don't have it, thank God!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Troubles sleeping :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underwear on my head when I'm not drunk! :drunk


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

very bored days


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Wasted time


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

X rays


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

your cousin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies eating my face... again!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

anxiety


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Being late to class.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

cold feet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

doing dishes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

electrocution. makes me wanna cuss every time!


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

Fall out boy


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Garbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

having to sit through family get togethers


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

"isn't that sweet"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack*ss


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kussing!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

liars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mops that don't work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

noodles that are under cooked


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

onions that make me tear :cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

People who one-up other people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet people!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Really loud music from the bars when I'm trying to sleep on the weekend.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Slushies that lose their flavor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomatoes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Urinals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very long lines at the store


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

whinny people 24 hours


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

X-rays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebra Stampedes


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Anything that gets on my nerves


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bugs that only exist to annoy people (*ahem* like flies)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

cucumbers uke


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

driving into oncoming traffic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eggs over easy


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Feeling fat and bloated after a long weekend of eating like sh*t.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Graves Disease


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hellish networking classes.


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Icky things.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

jumping to conclusions


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Klondike bars. There is nothing I would do for one.


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Lemons.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

money orders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

not getting enough sleep :yawn


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

oopsies


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

panic attacks (not that i get them)


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Quizzes (especially the pop kind)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Restlessness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shaving


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Tadpoles dying


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Useless items


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Veronica


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Waiting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

xtra long lines during the holidays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yo mama!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zucchini uke


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

anxiety


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

hangovers


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Chilli


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

dddddddddddddfgdgdg


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

ehjfhejhfejf


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

funny sexy girls who copy me.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Gaining weight.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hot things that burn my tongue.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Integers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Juggling porcupines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

killing time


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lost time.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Milk that's gone sour.


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

NEXT from MTV


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

oligopolies


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Poison


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

quail meat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

reality tv


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

steel reserve


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

treif


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Uppy people


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

volcanoes


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

weakness


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

X-rays


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

yolk


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zoo's without Giant Pandas (come on they're the best animals going!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Jacks


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

brainwashing


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

cheaters!


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

decay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

electric eels


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

first in line


----------



## Daniel78 (Dec 7, 2008)

Gawkers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

having my brains eaten by zombies


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Insomnia


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

jagged edges


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

kiss *** ers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laser beams from outer space (damn aliens :wife)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Math


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Naysayers


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Oxidants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Preaching


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Quizilla (sometimes)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

radishes


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Salespeople


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Temporary internet crashes


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

ujhg


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

very smell rotten eggs


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Waiting


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

xylophone banging


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yelling


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zoological disorders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alien abductions


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Being late.


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

deer doodies :C


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Exams


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fans that don't work in the summertime.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Getting *****ed at.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Homophobics


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

illegals


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

just being ignored


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

killing time


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

L-shaped bugs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mornings


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

November


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

open wounds


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

pecans


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

queer eye for the straight guy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rough housing


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Sleet


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Toilet paper hung the wrong way.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

ulhu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

viruses


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

winter driving.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

X in the alphabet thread! I always seem to get the X!


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yellow. I don't hate it, but I'm not too fond of the color. (Looks stupid on me.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoro


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Attitudes that are bad.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Being tired.


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Cat haters D:


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dirt


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

embarrassment


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

frigidly cold weather


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

gastrointestinal distress


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hugging


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

inventing new and improved ways of embarrassing myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jerks with authority


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

killing time


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

letting little things bother me


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

marzipan


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

n00bs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ouchies


----------



## shylady (Oct 20, 2008)

puke


----------



## Eleison (Dec 19, 2008)

questionnaire people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rutabagas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

slaps


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

too much homework


----------



## Eleison (Dec 19, 2008)

Umbrellas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vegging out


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

worrying about stupid stuff


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

X-rays


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

yeast infections


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zebra stampedes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aha moments


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Blacklegged ticks


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

cannibals


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dog drool


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

erections (Unintended) :no


----------



## MistyMaya32 (Dec 28, 2008)

Fog horns


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

grappling with the complexities of my latest gas and electricity bill.


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

hair in my mouth after eating something


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

internet tough guys


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

jello shots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karaoke


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

laryngitis


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

mausea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nervousness


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

orange flavored candy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pink colored objects


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quacking up! :eyes


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Ritual sacrifice; it really messes up your day.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Stupid a**holes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

taste testing new "rhubarb flavoured" food products


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Ungulates that give me the evil-eye! :sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vacuuming


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

When I can't remember what letter comes after V in the alphabet.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcessive anxious thoughts


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Yo! (actually people who say this)


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Zoonoses. Look it up.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> Zoonoses. Look it up.


Oh THAT zoonoses. Yeah, I see what you mean.

Ants (in my house)


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Bananas. Gross.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coffee


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Drinking alcoholic beverages


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Electricity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

falling down


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Google


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Heavy traffic during non-commute hours.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Ichneumon flies


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Jargon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killer Whales (Oh, they're cute and all... but they make lousy house pets!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lightning storms (I use to like them when I was younger but not so much now that I have anxiety)


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Monkey tennis. It's sort of lost its appeal.


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nine Inch nails


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

orangutans running off into the woods with my baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

poisonous snakes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quills from porcupines.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Really annoying people


----------



## punknight (Jan 7, 2009)

Social anxiety disorder


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

trembling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

unavoidable occasions


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

vomiting to death


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whales landing on my yacht (Damn superheroes! :wife)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

yo-yo tricks that end in tragedy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoro :duel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zippers that get, um, stuck


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

admitting to liking porno.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

being dumped


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

cat hair that gives me allergies


----------



## getupandgo (Jan 19, 2009)

death in the family


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eggs over easy


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

freakin' subway having problems everyday.


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

gratuitous violence


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

hopeless situations


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Ibiza


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

jealousy


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

The dental floss stuck between my teeth.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

killing time


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Living with stupid anxieties.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mosquitos


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Naps that make me feel groggy upon wake


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

opening a package of raisins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

puking uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quotas


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Rampaging Mongol hordes. They REALLY ruined my weekend.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Spiders


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Unlimited government power


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

Very underpowered governments


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wet willies


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Xiphosurans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yams


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Zoinks!! :stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Anxiety, obviously.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

bicycles while driving


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

catching a cold


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Dogs that are abused or neglected.


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

evil


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Excessive Fear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fractured bones


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

g


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Homework


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

Idleness


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Judgement


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kussing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

loud noises


----------



## nerozone84 (Jan 22, 2009)

Oysters


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Not getting enough sleep.


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

Orange soda


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Pie crust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quicksand


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ravens


----------



## Mike85 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll go with the most obvious S:

Social Anxiety


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

toes


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

unclean kitchens


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Valentines day


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Winter


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

X ... ummm stuck with X is boring....


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yellow


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

zoos which encourage children to climb into the lion cages whilst dressed as carcasses


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

A$$hats


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Beans


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Chatters in the movie theatre


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Diet coke


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Easter


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Flu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gatorade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hair cuts gone bad


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ignorance


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jaguars


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

kleptomaniac house cleaning ladies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

losers


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Muffler-less cars


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Narcissists


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

opening the gateway to hell

that's always a bummer.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Parking on the pavement. What kind of pr*ck does such a thing?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Quakes (as in Earthquakes)

Go ahead lucky person with "R". *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

tremelo said:


> getting stuck behind 'slow walkers'. must be the east coaster in me. grrr...


*I don't like that either! :mum

Almost as bad as being behind someone in traffic going 5-10 miles under the speed limit.

*carry on*

Wait!! You skipped "R"... it was "R" not "S"!!! oh maaaaaaaaaaan.*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ronald McDonald on a meth binge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

slow pokes, when I'm in a hurry.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Turkeys


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Urges to go crazy in some fashion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Various undead creatures haunting my house.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Woe


----------



## deanna_b87 (Jan 27, 2009)

X-cruciating headaches. 

Haha, so I may have cheated a little but cut me some slack, my head kills.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Zany, wacky creatures


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Anxiety


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Bribery


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

crack (as in exposed derriere).

the other kind i can't get enough of...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Death


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Elevators


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Fear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

grabby people


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Having these stupid feelings I should not have.


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Isolation


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Jeering


----------



## Lirael (Jan 6, 2009)

Killing off animals in movies. I'm never watching Turner & Hooch again.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Losing something that entertains me for 4-5 hours a day.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

marching


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*n*o friends


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

Oral Roberts University


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Panic attacks


----------



## Lirael (Jan 6, 2009)

Questioning looks


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Running out of cigarettes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

smelling the sumo wrestler's thong-looking dealios after grueling match


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

travelling


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

Utility bills


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

very deep depression (being or feeling)


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

waxing:no


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

x... so hard to do x.


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

^haha

tongue kissing


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ultraviolet rays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Skipped some guys 


Yams


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Zippity Do Da" being sung by Fran Drescher


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Abominable snowmen


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

brown nosing


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

cursing mouths all day long.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Dizziness


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

evil girls stealing mah beloved shorts =P


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Fudge uke


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

getting cheated on.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Haters


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ignorance


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Jizz queens uke


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Karrot


----------



## Lirael (Jan 6, 2009)

Lima Beans


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Mint sauce


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

No happy people.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

oil spills


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Pomposity


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Queniborough


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

really angry people


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Sexy people doing really unsexy things. (Oh, this is the something you _don't _ like thread...). Subterranean snobs ...those mole man pricks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

travelling (I use to like it when I was younger but not so much any more)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

under stress


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

veal.... uke


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Winters that last forrreeeevvvvveeerrrrrr


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

X-Rays. I get exposed to them WAY too much at work.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yelping dogs


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Apples


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Bawling my eyes out


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Crew cuts... like this:
http://www.theflattopcrew.com.au/www/pics/admin/entry.gif

Ew.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Depression


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Early mornings


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting up in the morning. :yawn


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Holding doors open for those who don't say thanks (Of course, I've no idea whether they will or not until they've actually buggered off without saying thanks)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Tea


----------



## bugfreak (Feb 21, 2009)

Junk mail people leave on my door. ugh! i don't usually use the front door and it's just crap i have to eventually throw away. sometimes it piles up and people still keep leaving crap.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

keeping to myself


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

LATE people, I really have a thing about people being late!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Mayonnaise


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Night driving.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

People who talk in the movie theatre. I WILL tell you to be quiet. Or place a curse on you if you don't shut up.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Quick fixes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raiding the pantry just to find out that Mother Hubbard's been there.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Sprite


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

Trivial Pursuit. or any sort of trivia game,


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

underestimating anxiety


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Vain people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wilted lettuce


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

viciousness


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Penny said:


> viciousness


comes before W. Before! :spank


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

X girlfriends refusing a date


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

yellow tainted photographs of food


----------



## bugfreak (Feb 21, 2009)

Zimas


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Zephyr said:


> comes before W. Before! :spank


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :doheek: WOW...I cannot believe I did that!! AHHHH!!

I definitely deserved a smacking around for that!

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Artichokes


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

brown stains in the toilet bowl


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

clucking like a chicken uncontrollably while attending church


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

ducking my head into a teeming vat of pirahnas


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

eating dinner at Jeffrey Dahmer's house


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Feeling so alone and hopeless.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gas pain and bloating


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

having to wake up from sleep and staying awake.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

irrational thinking


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

jerks


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

(the) klu klux klan


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

long boring nights /or mornings


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

marriage uke :lol


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

nauseating odors


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Octuplets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

preaching


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

quibbling arguments


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

rudeness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sitting around with nothing to do.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

totally rude people


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

ultimatums


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

very rude people


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

wrench thrown in my face


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

X , so hard to come up with something starts with X


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

yellow traffic lights


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

zippers hot from the dryer on your skin


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Air blowing too strongly in my face


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Brocolli uke


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

crushing snails by mistake


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

drains when it rains 8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eggs that are runny


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

fries that are burnt


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

gravity .. I can't think of anything else right now :blank


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

bear said:


> gravity


 :lol

high humidity


----------



## eclectic melotic (Mar 3, 2009)

I>ne<c>u<r>i<t>y


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Jealousy of other people


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Knots


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

lions eating my legs!


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Mirrors.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nasty tasting food


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Obama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pests


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Quitting when there is still hope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

radishes


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

smugness


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

totalitarianism


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Ugliness of the Soul


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

vomiting


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

war


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

xenophobia


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

yellow snow


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

zimmer frame wielding old ladies getting in my way at the supermarket


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Bravery award ceremonies. "Oh look at me aren't I brave for running into a burning house to save a kitten?" No mate, just stupid. Pfffff!


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

colliding with sweaty businessmen who are running to catch a train


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

dancing naked in the living room when there are men working on the roof of the building next door


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Sierra83 said:


> dancing naked in the living room when there are men working on the roof of the building next door


I feel your pain.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

escalating tension


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

fruit flies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

getting asthma attacks


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

housemates that will unremorsefully consume all of my food


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

(being) ignored


----------



## John19 (Mar 14, 2009)

jury duty


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

its K now


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Loving someone and then having them stomp all over your heart.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moving


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Nazis


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Oliver Cromwell


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

people who are rude


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

questions from idiots


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Rum, straight


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

string beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trolls (the internet's full of 'em)


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

unresolved disagreements


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Vandals


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Writing in italics by hand


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

xeric climates


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Yobs!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Zits


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Abercrombie and Fitch. I'm more of a Primark man myself.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Back pain.


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Cheaters


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Dirty clothes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

enviousness


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Fights


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

grease


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Hair in the soufflé.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Instant coffee


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jerks


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Killing of innocent people


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

long waits on instant messager


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Medicine


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

nits


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Obligations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

panic attacks


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

queuing


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

running from bees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shaving


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Teenagers who are annoying.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

using the toilet to get a refreshing drink of water


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 11, 2008)

Very vain people.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

When people stare at you.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas, but then I'm not big on most holidays.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yucky food


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

zoo enclosures that drive animals insane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

anvils dropping on my head


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

being lonely and bored


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

carnies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doing dishes


----------



## bflygirl (Mar 13, 2009)

Extraneous noise.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Farts that really stink and emanate from an individual in close proximity to myself.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

getting up in the morning


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

hat hair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ignorance


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

juggalos


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Ketchup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lutefisk (I've never had it but it sounds disgusting)


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 11, 2008)

Mean people


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

not feeling stable


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*O*pening an old take out bag that's been lost in the refrigerator.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Queer-bashers


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Roaches


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

socialism


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Tailgaters


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Umbrellas that break on the first use


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

viruses on my pc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wingnuts (the political kind)


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Xylophones that are out of tune? LOL I dunno X is a hard one.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yodeling


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Z is so darn hard to pick something !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anxiety


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

Babies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

chocolate cake


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Drummers that suck


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

eraser shavings


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

the Federal Reserve


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Glasgow smiles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

holding hands


----------



## staystrong12 (Mar 11, 2009)

Indigestion


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Jackalopes


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Kids that yell and scream all the time.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Luposlipaphobia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moving


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nuclear handthings (and that thing in Europe that can cause black holes).


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Oppressive government


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

people who hates anything they haven't given something a chance, automatically dismissal and than bashes it on who enjoys that something.


----------



## girlwiththehair (Jan 5, 2009)

Quizzes!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

radishes


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

stress


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Tics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ugly ducklings


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Vehicles that splash water on me when I'm on the sidewalk


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

War


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Xenophobia (I know I've used this one already but hey X is a hard one, lol)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yo Momma!


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Zealous religious people that make stupid protest signs like "god hates ****."


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

at a lost of words


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

Boredom


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Canes that turn into swords


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

dead zones


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

expressing myself then being ignored


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

freaked out moments


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

getting up in the morning


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hearing stupid gossip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

iced tea


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Job losses


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

killers


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

leather pants


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Men when they lie.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Nasty *****y women


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ordering food at a drive-thru


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pizza with anchovies


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Questions like, "Why don't you talk?" or "Why are you so quiet?"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

"Reality" Tv


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Shyness.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tarantulas


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

under the weather (aka being sick)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Venting & no one caring about it


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

worrying


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Xanthodontic persons.


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Yelling aggressively


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zucchini


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

asthma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I'm with ya on that one

bee stings


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cuts uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

depressing thoughts


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Endless anxiety


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

failure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

guessing peoples weight


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

having to deal with unloved people.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

imbroglios


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Jaw clicking


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

killing that is unfair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

loud noises


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Monstrous spots on the end of my nose.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

non-friendly people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

overly friendly people


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

people being fake


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Quicksand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

rattle snake bites


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Sand between my toes!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Too much free time


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Uglies. 

Just kidding~ Ulcers!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire bites!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Waiting


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Xylophagous insects.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yams


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

zebra skin that's not on a zebra


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bats in my belfry!


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

cats in my cradle?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

dumb people who can't drive


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

Easter dinners at my house, including 17 people.


*sigh*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

failing in classes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going to the bathroom (I need to hire someone to do that for me)


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Having to start from "A" to try to remember what comes after "G"!! lol. idiot *slaps oneself*


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Inventing things in physics class


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jalapenos


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Killings on the news


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

line cutters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mental disorders


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

nuns


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Opinions other than my own.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

prawns


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Quantity over quality


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

raving lunatics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snakes on a Plane


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The flu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Understanding my problems and yet still not knowing how to overcome them.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

virus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waiting... I want it now gimme gimme gimme!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

X is just a hard letter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yams


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

zippers (that get stuck)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ants


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Bees attacking me. Those giant ones are freaky.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

chocolate cake


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

depression


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

eczema


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fighting


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

going out when i don't have to.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

happy hour


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Illness


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

junk


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Keeping useless junk even if your a packrat.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lyme disease


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

moldy cheese


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

missing M ^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

needles


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

oddly muscular men; or any muscular man, for that matter


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Procrastinating - wait, don't I _love_ that? Well my point being I guess is that the end result is almost always bad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet People!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Raisinettes


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

sugar plum fairy's


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

turbulence (in any sense).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ur Momma! :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vain people


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

wet shoes


----------



## Thresher V (Apr 20, 2009)

xray scanners at the airport...


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoro


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

asthma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

breathing problems


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

cheesy foods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dropping food on my clean clothes


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

falling down :fall


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

getting sick for a week straight


----------



## Social Loner (Apr 26, 2009)

Narrow-mindedness.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Social Loner said:


> Narrow-mindedness.


H you fetus!

Heroes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

iced tea


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

J = jerks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping up with the Joneses (Damn Joneses :wife)


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Losing stuff


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moving


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Old food in my fridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quicksand


----------



## Social Loner (Apr 26, 2009)

Phibes said:


> H you fetus!
> 
> Heroes.


Oops, my bad :b

Rainbows.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

shaving


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

terrible nitemares


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

undercooked food


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

violence against babies. Never shake a baby!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

work. any kind of work.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

eXtra homework


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yelping dogs


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

zits


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*A* - Asthma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

boo boos :cry


----------



## wiima (Jan 28, 2009)

C - confident/arrogant ones...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ditziness


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

emovers (those emo hairstyles aren't my thing)


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

fairweather friends


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

going to a gun store dressed as a deer


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Hooters, lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

intrusions on privacy rights


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Javelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Krispy Kreme Doughnuts


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Lame-*** Vantage cigarettes


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Mounties


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Not having a job.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oysters


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Plantars warts


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Quiche


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

rude people


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Staircases that are too long.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

torment


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

upchucking uke


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*V*ery rude people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

waiting


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*X*tra rude people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yams


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Z ... always hard to think of something that beings with Z, grrZ


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

artsy fartsy poncies


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

bad breath


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

Culottes. 

remember those abominations? ((shudder))


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

my fears


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

new shoes that aren't broken in yet and leave painful blisters on my feet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tremelo said:


> Culottes.


Doing dishes


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

egg salad


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Frickin' questions like "Why are you so quiet?", "Why don't you talk?"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*G*etting an asthma attack


----------



## peace4ever (May 7, 2009)

*H*eartache


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

isolation


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Jeremy Kyle, the bear baiting turd.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

kids


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

making my bed


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*N*o sleep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

overly hot days


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Pheasant pluckers!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Q*uietness. to the extreme quiet


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

road kill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shaving


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*T*he people that act tough when they are not.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Under the weather, being in that state


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*V*ery rude people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

waiting in line


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*x*man movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yacking on the phone


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Aimlessness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bologna


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

completely rude people


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

doctors... I'm always afraid they need to take a blood sample for some reason. Getting my blood taken is a fear above SA.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

Extremists, I can't think of to many, if any that I like.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

flying fish that get caught in my hair


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Getting up in the morning and realizing that I have to leave my warm bed


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Having to get up before 1 p.m.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Tea


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jerks


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

Kudos cereal bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lag while playing video games online.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

mumps and measles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nagging :wife


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

port-a-potties (the really gross ones with no soap or toilet tissue).


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

* Q* uick insults


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raking up leaves


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

stupid mistakes on tests


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Taking too long to figure out what to post!


----------



## new shoes (Oct 25, 2008)

urine smells haha ewwww


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

volcanos erupting nearby


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

watery soup


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

x-boyfriends that are meanies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yearning for things I can't have


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Iguanas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zippers getting stuck


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Apples


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Bananas that go rotten too quickly


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Crappy electronics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dripping faucets


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

every website with white writing and a black background. It really hurts my eyes.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Fire alarms that go off from cooking -_-


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*G *oing to the hospital


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Half-arsed ideas; I'm full of them.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

ice cream


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

jelly beans


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

killing cockroaches in my apartment


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

losing


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

new shoes that give you blisters


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

orange clown-shoes


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

pouring rain (when I am out in it- I like listening to it though).


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Quacking ducks — super annoying sound


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ripped pants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

slow online connections


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

toast that is burnt


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*U *derestimating people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vases falling on my head


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

waiting for employers to call or email me back


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*X *man movies


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Y a h t z e e!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Z *ippers getting stuck


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

anchovies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*B.*oredum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

doing dishes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*E.*mptyness


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

flying bugs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

going to see my doctor


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hospitals


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Insects (most of them, especially bedbugs and cockroaches)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

june bugs upon or near my person

those nasty mother****ers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*K*illing off our fish resource from the sea.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

lice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mornings :yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*N*o power, electricity for hours.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

oral presentations (I wonder how many times this has been said in this thread)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*P* - People who think drinking and driving is fine, when clearly it cause accidents.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Q* - Quitters


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ronald McDonald abusing me while I'm trying to order a meal at his fine dining establishment


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

lol on the last one!

S- skittles


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

*T* - Texting


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

unhappiness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vexing problems


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*W -* Wasting time.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

eXtreme B.O.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Y - Youths who are out-of-control.

Where is your father? :wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zealousness


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

ants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bologna


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*C -* constantly others not respecting the moderators


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

drinking too much


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

enormous people are constantly annoying


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

forgetting stuff


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*G* etting unwanted junk spam phone calls trying to sell you stuff


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

homework


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

irrational fears


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

joyful tunes


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

kerb crawlers


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

long hot summer days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

moldy bread


----------



## sssig (Mar 2, 2009)

kidA said:


> obnoxious *******s


your on N brah not O


----------



## kidA (Jul 16, 2007)

>.< you could have just gone in my place.

noobs....like myself.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

old food in the fridge


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

people who are fakers, and lairs.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

quitters


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

really fat, sometimes obnoxious people who buzz around Walmart in their wheelchair scooters


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

scary movies


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

taking an exam you know you're going to fail anyway


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

upsetting people


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

very smelly things


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

water slides that are enclosed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra nutty people (unless it's the good kinda nuts )


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Y - young people always thinking that they are better than the world.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zeroes on tests


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

arriving late


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Botulism


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

cats


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Doing things I dont wanna do


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eating crow! uke


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

fakers


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

greying hair.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hungry.... being hungry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice when trying to run.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jerks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kooks


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

L oosing friends


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mean people


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

naggers


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Ogres


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

paper cuts


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

quandary


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rap that I don't get


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

Stress


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

trouble


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

undercooked food


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

very depressed days


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

wailing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

xmas cookies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Y (WHY) do i keep getting stuck with Y


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoro


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Anxiety


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

burnt toast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

charred bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

doing dishes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

evil nightmares


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freddy Krueger in my dreams.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

getting waken up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having to do something I don't want to do. :rain


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iphones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jealousy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

killings that are unnecessary


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lumps in my cream of wheat


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mean people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

over eating


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

people who are lairs, fakers and mean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet people!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

re-making of classic movies....
ripppp off


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

stains on my clothes


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

tsunamis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ultimatums


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

voodoo curses


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

wearing ugly clothes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely fanatical people


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Y - is so hard to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zaps from static electricity


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Antarctica


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Britain's Got Talent


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheaters


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Don't like is above something i like


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

egotistical *******s


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Fundamentalism


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

getting shots


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Hatred


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice cream that has melted (I'll still eat it but it's not as good)


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Jerk psychiatrists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

karaoke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

latrines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

making my bed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nosebleeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

over eating


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Programs for CHE homework


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

quiet people, im talking about those who are just tooo quiet.


----------



## teniralc21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Rattlesnakes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

snaggle toothed ********


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

ticking clocks


----------



## reify (May 16, 2009)

umpa lumpas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

violence


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wasting time with people who aren't willing to change


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

y oung people acting like they own the world.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zoro


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

amber alerts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bologna sandwiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

catching colds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

doing dishes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

electric eels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

freedom fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

gravel in my shoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hard ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

iced tea


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

jokes that arn't funny that everyone else laughs at


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

killing cockroaches


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Liars:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

messy rooms


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nose hair


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

racial prejudice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

stale bread


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

tetnus shots


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Under or over dressing


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

very long lines


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

waterboarding.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yo Mama!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

zesty sauces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

adulterers


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Corn.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

driving in heavy traffic


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eating too much


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

farts that reek:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hearty farts in my direction


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

intimadating situations


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killer whales on my lawn! :sus


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Laxatives.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Mosquitos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

novocaine shots


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

only having $16 in my bank account


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paparazzi chasing me! :wife


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

quitters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

razor burn


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

scabs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tossing my cookies... they always break! :rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

umbrellas that fail


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

veins not unlike a male bodybuilder's on Angelina's arms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waxing my bikini line!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X, it's a horrible letter.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Baby vomit.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Crying, it gives me a headache.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

days like this one


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Everyone looking at me with those big ol' eyes.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fungus.


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

Goats cheese.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hoping for things that'll never happen


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Interest added to my already maxed-out credit card


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

jelly beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

krispy kreme doughnuts


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

Loneliness


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Meat.


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

Night


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Oatmeal.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quires


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Z- Oh crap I got caught with the worst letter. Let me think of something... 
I don't like Z- hardly anything starts with Z.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rutabagas


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Spiders.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Terrible breath


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

U-V rays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

very long lines


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Warewolves (scary)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXacto knives


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yoghurt.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zipping through traffic


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

anacondas (just the thought of them creeps me out!)


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

barking dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

catching colds


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Dogs that bite.


----------



## mia jane (Jun 17, 2009)

eggplant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

forgetting things


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

gigantic downpours of rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

holding hands in public


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jonesing for something I'll never get


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Killer bees


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

laughing in inappropriate situations


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

moving from one place to another


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

needles


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

overpriced groceries


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

people lol


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Questions of an overly personal nature.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Rude people


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

steak


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

trash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

unraveled plans


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

Vests.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Wasteful tendencies.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

X-rays at the dentist


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

Yellow.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zebra stampedes


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

Avoidant personality disorder


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bunions?


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

Celery.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

doing dishes


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

eggs


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Feeling lethargic


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Going outside.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Hostility


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ignorance.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

jackasses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

knuckle sandwiches


----------



## cheerio (May 9, 2009)

loads of laundry (which reminds me...)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

mouthy people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

narcissism


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ocd


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

perforated products that arent perforated correctly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quitters


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Ranting


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Slime


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Trumping


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

ugly scenery on a road trip


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

violence


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

Water (deep water)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-girlfriends


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

0000001 Having SAD for 45 years.

Whoops! Sorry everybody. I should read the post header with care. Didn't realize it was a game.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

How did this thread go from "X" to "H"? I am confused now.

I can start with "Y".

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zippers getting stuck


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Acne product commercials where one picture is all smily and bright and cheerful and well-lit and the other pictures is all gloomy and depressed and badly-lit.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

big bugs


----------



## John Paul (Jun 19, 2009)

Crust


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Dirty bathrooms


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Learning new skills that are dangerous but a necessity...

Driving!!!! OMG !!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

eating things which crawl and/or have more than 4 legs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

fake people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Goop


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

haters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

icky things on the bottom of my shoe


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Jackfruit


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Klondike ice cream bars


----------



## Aleforge (Jul 8, 2009)

Lyme Disease


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Mentos.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fitzy1506 said:


> Mentos.


Deh Freeh-sh-meh-kare :lol Sorry, couldn't help it.

Noisy trucks trying to slow down - you know, engine brake, where it sounds like the truck is passing gas.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Onions...cutting them.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

meanies


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

rumjungle said:


> Onions...cutting them.


Puke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^that is pretty bad, too. uke

Quotas that are too high.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

rudeness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sailing into the sunset (I get sea sick uke)


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

The stupid jerks that lie to everyone


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Unnecessary obnoxiousness


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

very mean and rude people.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

wasps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

x-ray glasses that don't work :cry


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

yodelling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zebra stampedes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ants that BITE


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Boredum


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

criminals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

doing dishes


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

effort (couldn't life be easier?)


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

flat pop


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

anthrax


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

House centipedes. uke


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

Igloos. (Too cold! HAHA)


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

jelly beans


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

Finding veins in my chicken, EW!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

karaoke singing


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Lemon slices in my water/soda.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I do! 

Mince meat pie uke


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Nougat


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

oversized luggage at the airport


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Pimples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quizziness


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

Reality


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Scammers


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

tanning beds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Umbrellas that fail


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

very long lines at comic con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wusses


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yellow snow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zoo animals escaping


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Being alone constantly


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*C*ontinuing waiting in long long lines at Comic Con


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Damp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

emotions overwhelming me


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

fickle people


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

gargantulas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hidden meanings


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

icky colds


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

juice that tastes too sweet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

killing time


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Beer!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

L , losing friendships over stupid things


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

moths that eat my clothes =/


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Noisy people


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Orcs


----------



## LilFlower (Aug 7, 2009)

Popups


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

questions without answers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

R, rudeness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

staying home with nothing to do


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

televisions played at maximum volume


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

ultra violet rays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

venomous snakes


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

wet willies


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

X-rays at the dentist


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yoof culture


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

zippers on purses (when the zipper breaks)


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Amounts past due


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

being broken


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

crusty eye scum from being ill


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

dissin Santa.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

elephant stampedes


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

fudge


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

greed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hair in my food uke


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Ink that has leaked everywhere.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

jingles for commercials that get stuck in your head


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Knocked over drink.


----------



## Isabel (Jul 21, 2009)

Liars


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

mean pple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

noisy neighbors


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

obnoxious people


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quacking Up! :eyes


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

romance novels under the guise of "historical fiction" (particularly those by Philippa Gregory!)


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Starting new things in life that trigger anxiety attacks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

talk radio


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

upholstery that needs deep cleaned.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

very unappreciated people


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

washing up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xpired Milk uke


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

yellow jackets (the bugs, not the clothing).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zucchini


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

asthma attacks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

brain freeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

caffeine when I am trying to go to bed!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

dog poop on my shoe


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

egg breath


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

fungus


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

gonnarhea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

irritating noises


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

J, Jerks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

keeping other peoples secrets


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lairs


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

mealworms.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Nasty people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

overly hot days


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

perspiration


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

qualitylessness (yep. I made up that word).


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

reality. ha.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ good one, I feel the same way 

shaving


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the bored times


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ubiquitousness


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

very hard tests


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

worn running shoes


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

xenophobia


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

y people get so jealous?


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

Zymoses.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

A, anxiety


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

beets


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cuts


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

D, depression


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

eggs


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

feist thread.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Gall stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having SA


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ignorant people


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Juicy Juice


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

kismet


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Louts.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

meanies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nuts that are rotten.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Offal


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

Pink shirts.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

quicksand


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Fairydust said:


> Offal


eww..you got me to look that up.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Remembering things that I'd like to forget


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

taliban


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zonks


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

asbestos


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

big, scary cockroaches


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

dung


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Eels


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Foot fungus!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Hot pans <- lol that's such a sad one... but oh well xD


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Iguanas they scare me LOL


----------



## unmotivated (Oct 1, 2009)

Jelly - Don't like the texture.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

**** yeah, I was hoping "L" would be the next letter.

Luan.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

nincompoops who don't show up


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

ogling


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that saying, "that which does not kill us makes us stronger" blah blah blah


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

quinoa


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Woops. forgot it's supposed to be alphabetical. Silly me.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> **** yeah, I was hoping "L" would be the next letter.
> 
> Luan.


I'm happy to see you didn't say "Luke".


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

epril said:


> quinoa


raw meat


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Scott Walker.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

tripe


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Ulcers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

viruses :troll


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Lisbon Treaties


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

water that stinks


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

x's


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Yoof culture!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Zest


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

beets


----------



## untouchable (Sep 11, 2009)

conga lines....


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

eggs


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Gravity. When I fall out of bed.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

intestines


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Jellied eels


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leprosy


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

nonsense


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

pushy people


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Rush Limbaugh


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

trumping


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

venom


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

your mom jokes


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Zebra print underwear lol


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

Anarcho-Capitalists


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Buffoons


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

coffee


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Evanescence


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

geraldo rivera


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

Hitlerites


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Itchy clothing


----------



## untouchable (Sep 11, 2009)

jackasses


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

kegels


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

leprosy


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

meningitis


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

name calling


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

omelets


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

quartz


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

reality?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

snobs


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

ultra-sanity. oh nevermind. ; - ;


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

wounds


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Yellow snow.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Baldness


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Colds


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

dorks ha, no, i like them. 

drooling


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eggs that are old


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

fallopian tubes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You are on a roll tonight, Njodis! :lol

Gas prices that are TOO HIGH! :mum


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ignored, being.


----------



## 94hours (Nov 2, 2009)

jello


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

chunkylover53 said:


> kleptomania


^ looking this one up in the dictionary....

lobotomy


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ the one that you stole? I mean borrowed?

Trifectas


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

morons. ha.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

nincompoops.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

oddballs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pits in peaches


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

quick to judge people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Running on empty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

stopped up sinks


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Tonka trucks being made of plastic now and not metal with sharp dirty edges, like they were when I was a kid.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

underwear wedges :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

very boring moments


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

wack jobs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eX-cons who are back in the slammah.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yellow


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Zelda


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

anxiety


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

beat poet wannabes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

crusty earlobes. hottt.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

dimes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

empty tummy


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

figs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gas (bloating)


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

having to get up before noon :/


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

internal bleeding


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Keith said:


> internal bleeding


Yeah...not many people like that.  :lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Jagermeister.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keeling over in pain


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

litter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

missing meals


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Negativity where it is not due.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Opportunities that I let get away


----------



## CarlyKathleen (Oct 31, 2009)

peanuts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quitting


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

sitting in a room full of people


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

taking a math exam. :afr


----------



## girlwiththehair (Jan 5, 2009)

Unibrows


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Voices coming over the phone too loudly.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

wobbly table legs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

x, x is so hard to pick something.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Your cussing! :mum :lol


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

zoning out... is this even a word? oh well! :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

accidentally creating a tear in the space-time continuum


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Being alone when I really need a hug.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

chevelle


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> chevelle


the car?

dust.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

emotions that get out of hand


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Faking it.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Glow perfume by J.Lo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heartless fools


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Ice


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Jessica Simpson jokes. They're just not funny to me. :?


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Kelly Rippa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jessica and Kelly :haha

Lindsay Lohan tabloid stories.....leave her alone; she got problems, okay?!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Monday mornings.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Nut jobs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Obtrusivity.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Pets being put where cleavage should be. It's too confusing for me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quotas not being met


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Random acts of violence


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Spam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Terror


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Used tissues being tossed on the floor. Ewwwwwwwww.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Velociraptors running through my kitchen. :mum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Water Damage


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xacto knives :afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yelling


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Zig-zagging when I want to walk straight


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ants


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

I feel you on the ants one. I have so many in my house at the moment, arghh!

Batteries going flat.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cops with quotas!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Dead animals being left to rot on the side of the road. C'mon....


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

eating dead animals that were left to rot on the side of the road


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Finger nails that are abnormally too long lol


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Grubs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Highly-sloped hills


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Income tax


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

jellied ham


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Knickerbockers


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

laps that stand up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Milk that has gone BAD!


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Nosebleeds


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Naughty and unruly people.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ocd


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

Procrastinating


----------



## Reminiscence (Nov 1, 2009)

Quizzes :no


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Really amazing compliments that can't possibly be true but are said anyway like I'm supposed to believe it.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Snobs


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Telephones


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ugly babies


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

voices with hacking coughs


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Winter


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

non-eXciting letters of the alphabet that i always get stuck with.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Hmmm...

Yo yos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zings that....well.....zing :lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Atherosclerosis


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Beetroot


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Cockroaches*


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

dirty diapers


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

earwigs


----------



## daisycakes (Dec 1, 2009)

french horns


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

greatly offensive advertisements that are featured on this site like this one... :no

http://www.popularpersonality.com/?gclid=CITeoZastJ4CFZho5QodpVcFsA


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Hungover people who complain about being hungover when they knew they'd feel like sh*t the next day


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ignorant people that don't think.


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Jelly beans...ick


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

"kicky" - anything described as.


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Liars


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

mean people


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Neo-Nazis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oily skin


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Puke


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Que?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

rat *******s


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^that narrows it down. :lol

Snow when I need new tires!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

teabaggers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unintentional words


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Vanity


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Wally World anticipation! It's just too much!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXcitement from the WallyWorld adventure :door.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yams


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Zits


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

Ants taking over my house... especially given I hate killing them, lol.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^Buddhists! :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cold feet


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Dandruff


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

eagle poopy


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

filth


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

goddang hippies (in a hank hill voice)


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Halimede


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Idiots


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

jazz(smooth) i love fusion and old school jazz.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Knots in anything.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Llama spit


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

lazy thinkers :no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Milk that has gone bad


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Nincompoops


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> Nincompoops


hey! we have something in common!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Odours - bad ones


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

prissys


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> hey! we have something in common!


What? We both hate ourselves and each other? Ahha ahhahha ahhahhha aha

:boogie:clap:boogie:clap:boogie:clap :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quills from a porcupine


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

reality shows................ oooooh i hate um.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

sunday nights at 11:58pm


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

Tinea :afr:afr:afr


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

umbrellas, I live in florida now, and I just see them as lightening rods.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

voltage when it is not applied to appliances!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

worries


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

xenophobia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Mama


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zany people who go over the top.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Angry people.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

borgs


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

cold-hearted people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

[email protected]$$3$


----------



## Drusilla (Dec 9, 2009)

earwigs


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

florida


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

gobby people


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

incompetence


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

kiwi







eewwwww


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

Locals


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

myspace,

i


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neanderthals in the 21st Century. You know who you are (no - I am not talking about Christians or any other religious people!).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oysters


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

prison


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

quiche (although some are all right, but generally :no)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rotten egg smell - keep the sulphur awaaaaay!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

sherbet


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Timberlake, first name Justin. Can't stand him.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol

hmmmm u.
Underwear WEDGIES! uke


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Vomit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wet willies


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Rihanna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X-child stars who went wild.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yellow snow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zoos that may hurt their animals!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Angry people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bats in my belfry! :eek


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Craisins


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

dust


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

eggs


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

Fear


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

green tomatoes


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

Health kicks that are cons


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

Infections


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Jerry Springer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Knots that I cannot untie


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Lady Gaga, overrated


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

M&M's


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Numbers


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

peeing into the wind


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

queues


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

Rotten food


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Spitting into the wind while trying to run! uke


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

The seconds of time between from when you heard something breakable start to fall and the time you see how it ended up.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

unfinished drawings


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

vomit


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

warts


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

eXams


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

your onion breath.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zingers that sting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

***holes in authority.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

boyfriend conversation...when people ask me if I have one (people I have not seen in a while).
*cough-change topic


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Choking on calamari rings, and believe me I have.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Dog poo on my shoe.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Envelopes with flaps that don't stick.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

feasting upon packets of silica gel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hoping you'll go away... then you don't.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Toad Licker said:


> Hoping you'll go away... then you don't.


:door :flush

Inviting negative thoughts into my mind.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Jamming my finger in the car door as it shuts. (Done that before too, brings a tear to your eye believe you me.)


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Karaoke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Losing my mind :eyes :lol


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Moochers


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Nazism


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Octopus


----------



## Hathor (Jan 2, 2010)

Plastic cutlery


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Questions


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Racism


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Suspenders that pull too tight


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

tequila! ewwws


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

underwire in bras


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

vilification


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

warantees that run out just before it breaks down.


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Xenophobes


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

artichoke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

creases in pants that are in the wrong place.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

egomaniacs


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

germs..


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

having competitions to see who can attach the most clothes pins to their face


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Intravenous injections


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

jumping to conclusions


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Know it alls.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Losing control


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Motion sickness


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

njodis said:


> having competitions to see who can attach the most clothes pins to their face


Ooh! Next party..game!

Nervousness


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

obsessing


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

purses


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Questions about myself.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

rush limbaugh


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

stench


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

trenchmouth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

utter rudeness


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

vascular degeneration


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Wal-Mart

The one near my place has a section with some fish, they all look diseased and every time I go in there there are at least two dead ones floating around. They shouldn't be allowed to sell them, poor things.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

X-Men movies


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yucky dirty smelly feet.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Zoolander - Ben Stiller needs to quit being sooo greedy and opt for better roles!


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Apples (I _don't_ like apples)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bursting pimples


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Cotton Candy - too sweet and too weird


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Don'ts


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Exzema


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

fire, being on


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Giants


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hateful people


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Ignorance


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Judgmental people


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

kids


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Liver (the kind people eat uke)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

meningitis


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Neighbors (nosy ones, especially)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

old teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Power outages


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Quilting.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rotting corpses


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Smoking


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Telemarketing


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

UV rays


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Vomiting


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

wax? ear wax?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

X-Rays.

I guess this would be a common one but can't think of too many words that start with X. Always a tough letter to try and think of something more thoughtful.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yogurt gone bad


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Zales (the jewelry store-- they hassle me every time I walk near them in the mall)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Answering the phone


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

bad breath


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Crowded trams after a football match 

Man, I had one guy's beer belly sticking into my back, another guy's armpit in my face, and all I had to hold onto was the back of someone's wheelchair, which wasn't the sturdiest of things. Not that I could have fallen over with us all being squashed together so tightly that I wanted to murder all the passengers to death. Which I did. That's another thing...


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Dismembering human bodies

It really is a b*tch.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ rofl

Empty cookie jars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gas


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

habits, bad


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Idiots


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Jury duty


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kleptomaniacs


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Losing something precious.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Monopoly's


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Notes: having to take them!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

offal


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

poverty.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Quarrels


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

restlessness


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Social Anxiety.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Unending pain


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Varicose Veins


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Whaling


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Xbox


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Yelling (people who yell)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Zero dollars in my bank account.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Annoying mothers.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Buffoons


----------



## mydoublelife (Dec 27, 2009)

Crappy days.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Depression


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Ego's-- people with big ones


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Feces.:b


----------



## CarlyKathleen (Oct 31, 2009)

guns


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hard surfaces when I fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Impatience


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Jingle Bells being played when its not Christmas time.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Kilograms, Kilometers ...any metric unit that begins with kilo. :mum


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Leggings on most people


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

mass production


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> offal


omg girlfraand..where do you come up with this stuff? :no

nasal excrement


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Ovarian cancer (or any kind of cancer, for that matter-- _ovarian_ just happened to start with an "O" lol)


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Palmetto Bugs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quick-to-judge people.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

racists


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Swollen joints


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

tyranny


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Unobtainium..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Venereal disease :troll :lol


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Waiting in queues.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

xmas


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Yahtzee


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Zits.


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Apple Pie


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

bruises.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Callouses


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

dominoes


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

exploitation


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Fast food


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Gas - the stomach kind


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Hot weather


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

ignorant people.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

jello


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kicked-in tails


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Lard


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Mumps. (I've had them too)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Name-calling


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

ovulating


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Edit. nevermind.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

*Pppppppp*

perverts


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Quizzes of the Pop variety was never fond of those in school


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Running on bad shoes


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

sun poisoning


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

toenails EW


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unrest at night


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Voting at the polls (too many people & too scary-- mail is much better)


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Waldo. WHERE THE FRICK IS THAT MAN AND WHY IS HE HIDING?!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xs on test papers!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yobbos


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Zealots


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@$$monkeys


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

blind faith


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Collared shirts.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Desk jobs


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Empty petrol (gas) tank


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Feces


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Girls who are passive aggressive


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

High inclines while running


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Infidelity


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Jackasses


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kooks


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

loose bowels.:blank


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

meat


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

necrophilia


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Organ harvesting?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

procrastinating


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quitting


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Whining


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXacto knives!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yaw


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

zenlessness


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yawning when I should be awake.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Note to self, and you up there^. Don't try going through the alphabet when you are so darned tired. Futile.

Apoplexy


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Barbed wire


----------



## fluityroops (Feb 10, 2010)

Crumbs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Delayed start.....part of the problem is that I leave a browser window open, not knowing that it has been updated! :lol


----------



## blahgman (Jan 27, 2010)

earwax


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

flatulence


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

genocide


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

heat


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Immaturity.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Justin Timberlake.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol ^

Kevin Fed-Ex Federline.....I mean "Fed Up".


----------



## fluityroops (Feb 10, 2010)

lies


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

Math


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

nazi germany


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

obligations


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

pain


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Questions about why I don't have any friends


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Ridiculous catwalk clothes.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

soapies.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Tea stains


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underestimating myself.


----------



## fluityroops (Feb 10, 2010)

vanity


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

Winter


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2010)

Xerosis


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yucky restrooms


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2010)

Zits


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ashes


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Barbie dolls


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cracked coffee pots.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Dead things


----------



## fluityroops (Feb 10, 2010)

Evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Floozies and fair-weather friends.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Garbage


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Hatred


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Injustice


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

Jonas brothers


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Kkk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Loose shoelaces


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

misogyny


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Needles (phlebotomy)


----------



## CarlyKathleen (Oct 31, 2009)

oprah


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Passing gas!


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

questionnaires


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Rashes


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

sardines


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Yeh, I agree. Blech!

Two timers.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ulcers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

viruses


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

welts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

extractions


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

falling out of a plane without a parachute


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

hangovers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

whoops....eztractions was X!

yellow teeth


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Zoodles

MM75: learn your alphabet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*MM75 singing the alphabet song* We allow "ex" for "x" due to the lack of words beginning with "x". :lol

abscesses?


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

*Maybe capitalize the "X" so us ummmm....highly intelligent people....get it :lol

bullies!


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

cocky people


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

dieing


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

elephants that rampage through freshly mowed lawns


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

flatulence when I need to be quiet.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Guys who wear baseball caps 24/7


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

heyJude said:


> Guys who wear baseball caps 24/7


24/7? Wow.

I at least take mine off to sleep. lol


----------



## OrangeGLEEGirl (Feb 13, 2010)

:um

farting in public


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

guns


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

humidity


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

itchiness


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

scratching


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nails


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

octopuses


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Properly 'civilised' people who demonise natural bodily functions.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pens that don't write


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Quiet lurking smells that linger where they are not wanted or appreciated.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

rats


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Sadness unabated.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Tangible evidence to truths that have no business being proven.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Unfamiliar sounds that pierce the darkness and carve out hideous images in the mind. Who's out there? - Is anybody out there? Quickly! Lock the windows - the doors!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

vertigo


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Westerly swells that threaten to spill over.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Xenophobia


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yelling as a means of control.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Zero new posts


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Abstinence before marriage - as preached by conservative politicians.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

beer


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

cancer


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

dirty shoes


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Everything that the liberal party stands for.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

fights


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Grime build up that won't give up and just go away - just leave damn it, you are not wanted.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Hero worshipping.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice cold personalities.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

jerks


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Ku Klux Klan members


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

lizards


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Muu muus


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

nail clippings on the floor!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Ew, 2nded!

Old lettuce.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Proboscis deflation


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Quelling the joyous uninhibited loud raucaus behaviour of children - just let them be. They will learn soon enough all of the compulsory social codes and rules one must aabide by in a 'civilised' society.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

rude people


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

smart *** kids


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

thieves


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Un-winning rrrrrroll up the rim cups lol


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Vomit...sorry for the visual lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Wasps


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Xenophobes


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

YouTube comments


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Zealously working on assignments I should've done days, maybe weeks ago. :hyper


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

*******s


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Butt...hair?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Coffee in the cupboard and no milk in the fridge! :|


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

doing the laundry :|


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Epilating


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Forgetting things


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

going to the grocery store


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Harassment


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

indecent behavior


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

'Jokes' that are intentionally offensive. I equally don't like the person who tells them and then gets all defensive when you don't laugh and tells you to get a sense of humour or get over yourself. **** you - you are not funny.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Karate Kid the movie (wtf was it all about)


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

lies


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Man-Flu (its way worse for us poor men than when yee ladies get flu)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Omnipotence. Aye, nobody should have that much power!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Pie crust


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Quarrels.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

renaissance fairs


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Scars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thumbs with booboos


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ugly fonts


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Varicose veins.... Aint looking forward to getting a few of those bad boys!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

warts


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Xylophones played out of key.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

yarns that get rolled out and tangled


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Zeus god of lightning


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Anxiety....sick of it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blub blubs, gotta lose them....


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Clay like consistency to dirt - I like my dirt to crumble under my fingers.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

[email protected]$$3$ who feel they should bug me with their [email protected]$$N3$$


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

electrical shock


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

****


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

goopy things


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

hard butter on soft bread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

illnesses


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

juggling newborns


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

kick in the "ya knows".


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Lire. What a naff currency!


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

mushrooms....yuck


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

neon colors


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Obstinant people


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

packed full of noisy high schoolers, the bus.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

queasiness


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Random encounters with jerks


----------



## Kwinnky (Oct 23, 2009)

Social functions.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Tap water when it tastes of dirt


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

My uvula


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

vicious people


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

wankers


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

X - the letter


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

yawning

... it always makes people think I am bored when USUALLY I am not... and I'm not tired, sometimes it just happens for no reason.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

zombies


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Asparagus, can't stand it.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Balloons that pop unexpectedly.



Colhad75 said:


> Asparagus, can't stand it.


Yum, my favorite!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

close-mindedness


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dips - people who don't think.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Eejits


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

fire


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

guns.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

heartbreak


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

insecurity


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jelly beans that pull out my crown! :mum


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

kid haters


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lice


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

mice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nooses


----------



## somedayguy (Mar 17, 2010)

People who don't try to understand anything.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Why was "O" left out?

Omissions... 

Questions... to keep the thread going...


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Spiders


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Seflish people.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Taco Bueno


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underwear wedgies


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

Vampire obsessions


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Weight gain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Xenophobia


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Yellow teeth


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Zebra turd.:roll

Hard to think of anything appropriate beginning with Z.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^ that was good.

Arrogance


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Bosco.

(google him if you've never heard of him) God he's a freaky lil' fecker!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

cold showers


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Dung-beetles. Ach I only ate a few like, but wont be eatin one again


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

eavesdropping


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

freakin' tornadoes!


----------



## intrikate (Feb 22, 2010)

Guns


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Huffing and puffing Democrats - eh, T?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Irritability


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

jackasses


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

?

what's happened here? the whole place is going to hell in a handbag!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

leonardess said:


> ?
> 
> what's happened here? the whole place is going to hell in a handbag!


:afr

kites that won't fly???


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Lazy people


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Mean-spirited People


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Not wanting to eat but have to otherwise I'll faint when I'm exercising.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

onion breath


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Piss - the smell of it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queasiness


----------



## MiceElf (Apr 19, 2007)

door-to-door solicitors


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

eggs that are undercooked


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

wow, we are so not going in alphabetical order...lol

frog legs


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

garbage


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Herbivores who preach the sins of the flesh.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Insects that bite.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

starblob said:


> Herbivores who preach the sins of the flesh.


mahahahahah! that has to be the funniest thing ive read or heard in a long time. my gut hurts from laughing so hard. lol


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Jumpsuits that show camel toe :|


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kicking the bucket. Hopefully I won't have to for a few decades yet.:b


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

losing hope


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Matinees - they are cheaper and on weekdays they are less crowded.

(oh, some carnivore's that bite can be fun to have around... oh that's right - I'm an omnivore... n/m lol j/k)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

non cool people.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

obtuse angles - close 'em up, yo!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

pumpernickel Bread


with either pimento cheese spread and thinly sliced onions OR with liverwurst with thinly sliced onions... OH and the bread must be toasted for pimento and the sandwich grilled for the liverwurst.

Reuben sandwiches are good too but I don't like the sauce... I prefer mayo or horseradish sauce.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

qwerty


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Rollerskating


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

extremely cold weather


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

frost on my running gear that touches my skin


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

goody goodies.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hell raisers!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Idiotic exhibitionism taken seriously.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jokers


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

karaoke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lice


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

near beer

and I messed up above... thought this was a things I like thread ... I actually like Icees


----------



## filbert (Mar 23, 2010)

O? what a terrible letter for this game - um..

...Olives. Yes, that definitely works.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Palpebration conducted by anyone in my general direction. I just can't handle it - what to do, what to think?!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

jellybeans


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

killing insects


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

licorice


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Math


----------



## steps (Feb 25, 2010)

Negativity


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

oppression


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Pants on the ground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quiet time being disrupted


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

rip offs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sleep deprivation


----------



## CareBareX (Sep 10, 2009)

talking aloud


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

uncertainty


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

vindictive actions.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Waiting


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Xena Impersonators


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

Yo-Yo's that have knots in the string


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zippers that break.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

annoying people next door with their music booming so loud my walls are vibrating.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

bad hair cuts.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

car accidents


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

domineering people


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

eggshells


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Frogs


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

Grass Stains


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Heights - not a big fan. Probably not a true acrophobic though.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

icy roads


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

jam with seeds in it (like berry jam - it has to be seedless)


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Kids screaming in public


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Liars/Lying


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

Muscley steriod women


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

narrow-mindedness


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

long waits for the bus.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

mood swings that I cannot control


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nude males on chatroulette.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Onion getting in my eyes.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

being judged for things by people who don't know me and don't bother to try to

Prejudice


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Edit: (I forgot it was supposed to be alphabetical. carry on)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Quitters


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thomas Paine said:


> Hell


Does H come after Q now? hehe 

Irrational behavior (from myself)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Really prejudiced people.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Jellybeans (the cheap ones - Jelly Belly's are kinda ok)

Screaming Kids


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

It's ok...


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

the thread works better when we're not all posting at the same time...LOL!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tooth decay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

untickled feet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

venereal disease. :troll 
No, I don't have any. :lol


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

wasted time

(and I lose motivation and do it all the time) - it's trait that I have now that I detest the most.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

e*X*haustion


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

yapping little dogs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zoning out


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

Aging


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Buttholes who think they know better than you.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

comcast


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

Dirty cars


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Eavesdroppers


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Fakers


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

Grief


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Holly Wood


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ignorant foolz


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Jackass antics.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ku Klux Klan.


----------



## dasdasfdasfasdfsa (Sep 23, 2009)

Lids that won't open... >:0


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

mice


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

grime


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nose hairs


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Oysters (Raw) - but love them baked with garlic butter & parmesan cheese


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Poo poo platters


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

queasy stomach


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Rats!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

stale anything


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

tofu


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ugly Betty, can't stand that show.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

vinagrette, balsamic


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

weight gain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXpectorations.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

yucky smells


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zaps of the brain


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

********.


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Bees


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

College students being loud at night


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Dragons that won't be my friends :[


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Earthquakes.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Fake people


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

gas in your tummy


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

heights


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

*J*ack the ripper lol.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Kesha.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

leaving the house


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mowers that FAIL!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Obnoxious people



Thomas Paine said:


> Next door neighbors.


Same. I'm ready though.:bat


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

personal insults.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

quick car rides


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

racism


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

smelly feet


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Too many things on my mind.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

uncomfortable situations


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

very loud noises


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

waiting in queues.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

X-files, the show


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yawning when I should not be tired.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Zits


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Abstinence that isn't by choice.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Big boobs that will obviously cause back problems later in life.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

LOL - yes they do... good call...

C ---- crazy ex husbands/boyfriends


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dragqueens.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

entering a crowded room.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Frozen sweat while running in the cold


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Golf, can't satnd it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hating myself.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Big boobs that will obviously cause back problems later in life.


Heidi Montag?? :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tweedy said:


> Heidi Montag?? :b





millenniumman75 said:


> Big boobs that will obviously cause back problems later in life.





caflme said:


> LOL - yes they do... good call...
> 
> C ---- crazy ex husbands/boyfriends


Yes! :lol

Insane reality TV stars (um, celebutantes and celebRETARDS) who need big boobs to stay in the spotlight, and will have back problems later in life.

Isn't she Heidi Pratt....I mean Bratt? :lol


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Jettatura aimed and executed without justification - at least have a reason. You shouldn't just throw that **** around.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kicking up the size of those Barbie Boobs.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Lamb's Fry.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Moles that get in the way


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Nitpicking in any context.*


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

organ dysfunction.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

people who are mean for no apparent reason


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Quitting before finishing.*


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Really noisy people in libraries.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

sneezing


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thyroid disorders (I think I might have one)


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

unsanitary bathrooms


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Venereal disease


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

wasteful spending


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

xerox machines that don't work.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

yesterday


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

zebra farts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

armadillo flatulence


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

bald tyres


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

callous people


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

dorks.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Evil Billy-Goats


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

hairy nipple


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

inconsiderate drivers


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

juice with added sugar.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

killer rabbits


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Losing sleep


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Mannequins


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Nudist communities


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

odors that stink


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Quarter-stealing vending machines.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Running out of steam


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

sweaty armpits.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Touchy people (figuratively and literally)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Volcanos in Iceland


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Quarter-stealing vending machines.


 Tell me about it! I just lost 90 cents in a vending machine here at school. My granola bar got hung up in the metal thingy. I was hungry, too. :mum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

flyinginside said:


> Tell me about it! I just lost 90 cents in a vending machine here at school. My granola bar got hung up in the metal thingy. I was hungry, too. :mum


*W*ondering why money is lost in vending machines :lol

.....good save, MM!

*eXercising with injuries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra people in my house, especially if I don't know them well.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young people who don't respect their elders - out of control teens


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Zebra Cakes, seriously these things are like foamed sugar with food coloring. I loved them when I was in high school, and bought one last week out of a sense of nostalgia - oh god barrrrrf


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Arrogant Coworkers


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Beets (yuck!)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Cockroaches


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Diseases.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Egoists


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Fetching garments that are far too costly to ever have for your own.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Glue in my hair, not that it's ever happened to me


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Hairy people


----------



## Kwinnky (Oct 23, 2009)

Intolerance


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Jay Z


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

killing


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Liars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Manipulators


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Nosey people (but I really like people that have noses)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

caflme said:


> Nosey people (but I really like people that have noses)


:lol

Orange-skinned girls that think they're tan!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Polyps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quiet time inturrupted


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rough skin


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Silently scheming scallywags.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tiredness


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Under cooked meat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Venereal disease


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

worrying


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXhaust from cars while I am trying to run


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yawning :yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zaps of the brain due to Paxil Withdrawal


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Annoying people


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

Bridges :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cranky people.....take a NAP!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Driving over mods, oh wait on second thought I love doing that. :banana


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

earwigs as household pets :afr


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

fighting


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gossip


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Hero worshipping of celebrities.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Good one! 

Idiot celebrities that are worshipped.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Janeane Garofalo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Toad Licker said:


> Driving over mods, oh wait on second thought I love doing that. :banana


:no :lol

Keeping hold of anxiety - let it go!


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

Liars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mean people


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Nosy people!


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

operas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Paxil fat


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

questions... so many questions


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

recklessness


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Sillly mistakes made by myself....UHG!!


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Tea.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unending thinking


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

vests


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

water balloons to the face


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

xrays


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yawning when I should be awake.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Zealots (of any kind)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@$$3$


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Beets


----------



## livesonthestage (May 26, 2010)

Crumbs on my shirt/face/lap/table


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dumb people


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Egg smelling lingering farts - they are barely tolerable when they are emitted from your own body, coming from someone else - OMFG.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

fcuking up things


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gross things


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Halitosis breathed in your general direction.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

insensitivity towards others


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jock itch :um :lol


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> jock itch :um :lol


Just make sure no one's watching when you scratch.:b

Onto "K"

Keeping feelings bottled up.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Losing a friend


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Making Mistakes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Needing Paxil


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Oily hair


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Polite society that frowns upon the expression of natural bodily functions.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Questionable, shady people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Raw eggs


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

still wanting someone i can't have


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

toothaches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ucky things in my food I can't identify. uke


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Very emotional situations*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Worrying!


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Xerxes (from *300*)


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yahtzee!!! :|


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Zits*


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Armed bandits, have to cut their arms off.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*boo boos*


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Cold weather


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Donuts that are aren't fresh.*


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Eggs, rotten ones.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

ferocious animals


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Greediness


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Hair (except head hair, eyelashes and eyebrows...)


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

Indiana jones.....haha


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

being called JANET, my name is Jannette


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ku Klux Klan


----------



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)

Mirrors lol


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

Ne-Yo.......


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

oppression


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

^
Someone doesn't know their alphabet.... lol oh well

prostitution


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Quarrels


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Rolo Ice Cream


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Spiders in my house


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Typos



poeticinjustice said:


> ^
> Someone doesn't know their alphabet.... lol oh well
> 
> prostitution


Yes, I do, just posted in the wrong place lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*U* nderneath-being of quarrels and accusations of not knowing the alphabet.

Sponsored by the Children's Television Workshop...


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Velocity at which an observation is interpreted as an accusation. lol, jk.

vasovesiculitis. lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

water main breaks - hey, city workers, boil THIS! :lol


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

When something = *X* (algebra)


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

^^^^^^
Damn, that was pretty good.

yippy dogs


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Zombie movies.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Ashes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Bills


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Cockroaches


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Deer urine


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

^^ Lol, please share your deer urine experience with us.... or is that just in general terms? If so, then I don't like..

The sight of Excrement


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Finding posts about deer pee and poo.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Grab ***ing. Unless I'm involved.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

hide-and-seek in the Sahara desert


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

internet connections that are too slow.

-----

was bored so I thought i'd do all of the rest:

apple concentrate (it gives me stomach cramp)
baldness
c***s (as in not very nice people)
diarrhoea
ego maniacs
frag grenades (when I walk into them)
goals scored by my team and consequently wrongfully disallowed. 
holiday weather and being stuck indoors during it
ignorance
joblessness
killing a good atmosphere
looking like crap
moods
no life
old bad memories
panda eyes (dark shadows under my eyes)
quitting
rust
stains
trains that don't run on time
uncaring people
vapid situations
when people don't appreciate my help
xenophobia (i think sometimes its completely unnecessary)
years spent with having this disorder
zero motivation (having)


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

juggling used heroin needles


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Kkk


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Lung cancer.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Mean people


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

nits

Never had them, don't want them.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Oils spills.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

poking myself in the eyes repeatedly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quiet time being ruined


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

racism


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

Sand in my shoes.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Time being wasted...


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Uncertainty


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

viruses


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

worrying too much


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Xrays with scary stuff in them (is that a tumor?)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yelling


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Zapp Brannigan


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

Anger


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

being alone


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Cocky people


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Durians. The smell I can handle, I just don't like the taste.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I don't know what that is.

Ear infections!


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> ^I don't know what that is.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Durians

Floods


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

goiters :|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hypocrites :roll


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

ivy, of the poison variety


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

jagged line when i meant to draw a straight one


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Korn the band


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

lost something and hate looking


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

misplacing things


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

nosey people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

oldy moldy things


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

pimples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quakes


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

Roaches


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

Stinkiness


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Talkative people who never seem to have anything to say.


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

Umbrellas that fail in the wind


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

warts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eXiting the chow line before I've filled up my plate


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yellowing Paper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zaps of the brain due to Paxil withdrawal.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Alphabetical lists like this one right here!!!
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Bruises


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cuts


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Donuts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

electric octopi.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Furuncles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gas...prices, people!


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Hoodwinking.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Indecisiveness (of my own)


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

*J*esus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

keeping the fact that I hate you this _______________________________ much to myself.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

liars, lechers, libel, and loose lips


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Liars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morons


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Not enjoying life


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

over talkative people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

petty people


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Quarrels


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rants


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

squirrels (nasty nasties)


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Tricycles


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

uggs


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Vanity


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Wasabi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xs on tests


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

yodeling people doing their thing while I'm trying to sleep...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Zits


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Angry people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blobs of ketchup that fall from sandwiches


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

cats (the domestic animals, not the musical)


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

doors that are too big for their frames...


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

existence of SA


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

failure


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Goebels


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hurt feelings


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

ice hidden under a thin layer of snow


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

jerks


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Killing time doing nothing


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Low flying midgets


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

milk that spoils


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

nosey neighbours


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ogling


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Posers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quitters and quitting


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

raking leaves...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

shopping


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

trying to total many large numbers in my head


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ulcers


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

viral fever


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

working for peanuts


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

xylophones played out of tune.........


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

youtube not working


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Zoos-I could attempt to be all PC and site my shock of such confining conditions-truth is,I think they are stinky and gross!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

any kind of illness


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Bacterial Meningitis


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Colds


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Doing chores


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Fasting


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

eating in front of an audience

Google's handling of YouTube


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

humidity


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

icy roads


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

joining web-forums


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

keeping other peoples secrets


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

liars


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

moths


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nicks from shaving


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Overeating


----------



## Kittia (Feb 12, 2010)

Quiznos commercials


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rapists in Lincoln Park


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

snoring


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

tripping down several flights of cement stairs


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Unreasonable people


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Voting


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

walking on eggshells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-ray sunglasses that don't work.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

yelling


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zippers that get stuck in a "certain" location.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Anxiety


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Bullies


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Crowds


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

Dark thoughts


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Emptiness


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Fans that look like they are about to fall off the ceiling !


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

Getting nowhere no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hair on my leg getting stuck to bandaids


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Infomercials


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

Jokes that make no sense.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Killing time doing nothing


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Lead


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

motion sickness


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Noises that come from downstairs (the guy hocks loogies all day)


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Over the top acting - makes me sick, unless it is intentionally meant to be bad


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

panic attacks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quantifying my thoughts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

running thinking


----------



## megan614 (Aug 17, 2010)

Social anxiety!


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Trigonometric Ratios


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Underarms when they're itchy - oot oot


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Violence


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Worrying!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXcruciating pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yo momma! :kma


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Z


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Animals that bite


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Bullies.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Cry babies.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Dragnet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Police


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Quicksand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reality TV :roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shaving


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thorns on roses


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

uninvited guests


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

very itchy sweaters


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

walmart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X marking the spot :bat


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yellow Submarine - The beatles


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

Being needlessly rushed


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Zoos with spider houses.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Apples (they're too tough )


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

bad breath


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Caramel apples (they're even tougher, sticky, and bad for your teeth!)


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

dog poo.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

earwigs


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

frayed shoelaces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

going grocery shopping


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Hatred


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Irrationality


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Judgement.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

kidnapper


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Loneliness


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

$$$$$


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nimrods


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

octopus attacks


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

^ oooh yeah, I hate those. :afr

Park restrooms (but rather they were there than not)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiting


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Racing thoughts


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

singed hair (don't ask, I was REALLY young )


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

talkative people


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

uninvited guests


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Vile remarks


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

wearing other people's gloves


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

feeling sick


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Garish outfits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eXperiencing bad days


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Irritating people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yodeling


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

zebra fur...worn by humans...


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Ant bites


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Being broke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

chafing


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Diets


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

electrocution


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Falling to death


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

going out alone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hypocrites... they're scum


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

ignorance


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Jerks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

killer bee attacks


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Lies


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Miley Cyrus


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Narcissism


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Oysters


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Posers.


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Quarreling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

repeating myself


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

school


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

tummy aches


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

ugly personalities


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

veneral diseases


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Yelling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zippers getting caught


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Arms that fall off.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Corn husks


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Disease.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

everyone looking at me


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Funyons.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

going for a leisurely stroll through the garbage dump


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice that causes accidents.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jerks


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ku Klux Klan.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Loud people!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

memories I want to forget


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Nagging


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Organized oppression of opinions. United we stand? More like united and we can silence anything CFC has to say. I always have ideas when I'm watching a movie on how to make it better but people gang up on me and drown me in negativity until my creative process grinds to a halt. I guess it's easier to hate than to create.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

life


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Poo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quitting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

rotten food


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Smelly armpits


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

talking to new people


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

UV rays


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

vomit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXpectorations.


----------



## ShamefulMetaphors (Sep 7, 2010)

Yawning (when I'm nervous)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Zee people who break wind in elevators, proudly.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Arabic food.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Barium


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

spiders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

cold weather


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Dickheads


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eggs, deviled


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

freaks like you


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Green slimy aliens taking over the world


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Harmonized Sales Tax.................


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idiots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

juggling too many tasks


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

kicks in the shins!


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

liers


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

mere neglect


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Neurosis


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Orbit gum
Nasty


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

Politicians:b


----------



## cruisin (May 28, 2010)

Queens


----------



## JohnParker (Oct 16, 2010)

Questionable content


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

Rules


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Swearing and yet I do it myself.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unbearable Situations


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

very fake people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wanting something I can't have


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXcavations gone wrong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yams


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Zero score in a maths exam.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Alarm clock!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

braggers


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

The cold.

Also black people.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

D... depression


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ears that are too big.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

falling


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

horseback riding


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

(Willfully) ignorant people!


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

x-rays! (i mean having to take them on a wiggly animal)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jumping to conclusions


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Know-it-alls


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Losers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monsters under my bed!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Numbskulls


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

okra!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

^ i love okra .

Peeing on myself


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

rash


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Track


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underwear WEDGIES :lol


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

washing up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X taking the square


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You! :bat


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

^^^ I see what you did there. lolz

zucchini


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

social anxiety :|


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Bubble bath.
It just knots my hair :/.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chumps who think they can bypass cuss and ban filters :bat


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Dumb people. Hey it might sound harsh but it's true.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Eels


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

fire


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

G.... gang of rude people.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

you

*edit: srry...didn't realize this was alphabetical :hide


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> you


:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hopelessness


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> :rain


:teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ickiness


----------



## tookie (Dec 31, 2010)

jello


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Koi fish


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lame people.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Members who think they can bypass the cuss filter.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Members who think they can bypass the cuss filter.


:hide

*Non *stopping Lights shinning bright in my face from interrogation from bypassing the cuss filters!!! :afr
:nw To the all mighty mm75


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^You have to come up with the N. You were fine, by the way - that was a general statement.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> ^You have to come up with the N. You were fine, by the way - that was a general statement.


:um I did , or I just edited it - I thought L came after M or a second .. Woah! I must be really tired 2nite ..

*Out going *joyful people annoy me .


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

presentations


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Relentless :no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sleeping too much


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Tough guys who think they're "all that" and can push anyone around. Sorry if I sound a little mean...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

under cooked eggs


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

villains


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

water that is contaminated


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

XM radio. I prefer Sirius :yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> You


:rain


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> :rain


no has sad that wasn't directed at you Aloy :squeeze

edit: It wasn't directed at anyone else on SAS either


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

You never see my practical jokes coming

Bazinga! 










------------------------------

Something I don't like: Arsefaces


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Boredom


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Cars that don't work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

days like today


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eating the wrong foods while sick and not able to exercise!


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Fozzie Bear


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Goober


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Hannah Montana


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

iCarly


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

junk in my trunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

killer whales in my pool! :wife


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Lint on my black shirt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mucus stuck in the lungs uke


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Necrophilia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oysters


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

people


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Restless nites


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

stuff


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Trust issues


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

underwear riding up


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

vandalism


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

weeds


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

xenophobia


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

yowl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zits


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

aches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

burnt toast


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Crabby people


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Depression


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

entire packs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

falling down on ice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

getting up in the morning :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hugging


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ill mannered people.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

jewellery theft.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kooky drivers


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

lump of excretement


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

mayonnaise in my food


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

nipples that are weird looking


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

opposition


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

government


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

annoying people


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

the world in general


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

people that don't know the alphabet. :con


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Quietly fixing things


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Ooops..

How 'bout...

Rings. As in, wedding rings, that should mean something. But don't.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Sex in prison.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

totally f*kced up relationships, broken beyond repair


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The two posts above don't go well :lol.

Underwear wedgies


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

OK, I'll say it to get it outa the way, so no one else has to...

Valentines Day


----------



## chewren (Dec 23, 2010)

waiting for a friend


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Xenophobes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yodeling that is out of tune


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zodiac signs


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

arrogant people


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

brown stuff coming out of my mouth!


----------



## Rez (May 11, 2010)

carrots (especially boiled ones)


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Dilemmas


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Eggnog


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Friends that aren't really friends..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

god damn hypocrites


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Hairy backs.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

illiteracy


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

jerks


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Friends that aren't really friends..


^^^ This...

They're more like FINOs (FRIENDS IN NAME ONLY)


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Debbiexoxoxo said:


> jerks


Killer robots


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Losing


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

marriage counseling....f*kc as if I don't have enuf to deal with with depression, addiction, anxiety, list goes on...


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

nothing


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

olives


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

pyschiatrists


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quitting


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

rollerderby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

stupid people


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

tickling


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

upchucking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

violently banging my head against the wall :bash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

willful ignorance


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

X-factor


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Feeling like I've always done more harm than good... like people will always remember the worse and lose sight of the good. Feeling like I can never make things right and will always be basically a very bad, selfish, worthless person.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

young people who insult me


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

zinfindale


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

antarctica


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Burglars


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

calvin (ripp off)peeing stickers on cars


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

When my hair doesnt do as told.. lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dogs barking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elephant stampedes! :wife


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

fart-knockers


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Gas (CH4)


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

haters


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

ink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

juggling cats


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Kimchi


----------



## ghost cat (Feb 6, 2011)

Licking stamps


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Messes


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

newsprint


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

college lol


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> *c*ollege lol


*O*utrageous violations of the rules. :spank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Pushy people.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*Q*uotations taken out of context.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Rotten ricotta ravioli rapaciously rived by rabietic ravens. Ruh-roh, Raggy!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

stale bread


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I dun like *T*roll


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

underarm stubble


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

varicose veins


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

*w*aiting for the bus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra boring days


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Yelling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zamboni races


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Asking for directions


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

*B*eing compliant


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

*C*ompulsive Liars


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

dentists


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Expectations


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

*F*illy suckers


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Grapefruit Juice


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Egoistical people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity :eyes


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

Jury duty


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Krispy Kreme donuts, or the craze about them. They taste gross.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

lingering thoughts of self-destruction


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mayonnaise bottles I keep forgetting to put back in the refrigerator. uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nasty ****ers like you! :mum


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> nasty ****ers like you! :mum


WHAT was the censored word? I hope it wasn't what I think it was. :um

*O*ctopus Tentacles


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Pen is *mightier quotes


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

being so *q*uiet sometimes


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

*R*iots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

shampoo in my eye


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Tigers that kill humans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

under cooked steak


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

vendictive people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

waking up too early :yawn


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

x-rated movies


----------



## wickedtruth (Feb 19, 2011)

ya da ya da


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

morning '*y*uck mouth'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies knocking at my door! :wife


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

ants


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Battery farmed chickens


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Claustrophobia (I don't have it, but it's not likeable).


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Danger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eggs over easy


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

football


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

ghosts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

holes in my shoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

idiot sons a *****es


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jerks


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

KFC chicken. (Eww!)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lice


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

mice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

noisy neighbors


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

obstinant people


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

prunes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quiet people :kma


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:rain Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

stuffy nose


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Toads :b


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Uninspiring chants meant to encourage. i.e. "let's go roberto let's go *clap clap* " Is that supposed to help me? I'm trying to focus. :bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacuum cleaner noises


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Whining people :b


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Xenophobes


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

yodeling


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

Zema


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

accidently dropping something into the toilet


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

bars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

creating my own anxiety


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

drowning


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

enemies


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Florida beating BYU


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

Germs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hand prints on the bathroom mirror


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Ignorance.


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Jelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

killing time


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

looting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

moving to a new place


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

nearsightedness


----------



## Tryst (Feb 24, 2011)

waiting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

politicians


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

quantum mechanics


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam mers


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Tyrants


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Uvulas that are swollen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vexing problems


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

whale hunting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xpired milk uke


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

Yanni


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Scary clowns :afr :hide


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Scary clowns :afr :hide


(Obviously someone doesn't know their alphabet :lol)

You could say ZCARY clowns though. :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Abandonment


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> (Obviously someone doesn't know their alphabet :lol)
> 
> You could say ZCARY clowns though. :b











Zcary :b :afr :hide


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Zcary :b :afr :hide


 :hide

Will you protect me from the zcary clown? :afr


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :hide
> 
> Will you protect me from the zcary clown? :afr


Aww ofcourse I will  :squeeze :squeeze
That clown betta stay away from ya!! :wife :wife
:kiss


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Aww ofcourse I will  :squeeze :squeeze
> That clown betta stay away from ya!! :wife :wife
> :kiss


:b :kiss

We just totally hijacked the thread... :boogie :lol


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :b :kiss
> 
> We just totally hijacked the thread... :boogie :lol


:lol I know right  hopefully nobody starts getting angry :hide lol
:kiss


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:mum


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

basketballs :stu


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

cavities


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

danger


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

eerie noises


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Family


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Guns


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Hypocrisy


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Ice Rain


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Jogging (my bust bounces too much and it's embarrassing and I'm too self conscious of it - so I don't jog... but have always wanted to be a graceful jogger... I envy those who can do it).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping someone else's secrets


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

listening to hip hop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

messy bedrooms


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

neighbors


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Opera - well there is some I like... but not much.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

people I don't know


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Q-Tips that come in huge boxes... more than you will EVER use.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

caflme said:


> Q-Tips that come in huge boxes... more than you will EVER use.


They last a long time. :lol

RANCID butter


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Santa Claus not existing


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Tuna... I don't like fish.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

upchucking uke


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

vomit


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

wet socks


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

X-rays


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

*Y*odeling :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoo apes throwing **** at me! :wife


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

alligator shoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bologna


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

centipedes.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

dentists


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Elevators. I am terrified of them!


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Firing people... :stu


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Getting humiliated


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Hell


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice on the driveway


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Jealousy


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Killers... :um :stu


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Lasagna uke


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Millipedes?? :con :lol


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

nasal discharge


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Open wounds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

practicing piano


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Queasiness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

religious fanatics


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

snobby rich kids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tripping over stuff


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

underachieving


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vanity


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Wicca


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtreme heat


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Yellow snow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zits on my nose


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Antelope.
I dont like those animals one bit!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

BrokenStars :evil


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

clogged toilets


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Dingo's got my baby


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Eel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fleeing in terror


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

God


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hardened Hearts/Hardheaded people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

instant milk


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

jokes that aren't funny or are rude


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

killer bee swarms


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

lawn gnomes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

men


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

nails on chalkboard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oysters


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

pickles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quicksand


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

rush hour :bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

standing in line


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

timed exams :mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

undercooked meat


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Vanessa Hudgens :haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

windy days


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Xenophobia (sucks to be snobby about different countries)


----------



## PaFfanatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Yard decorations (gnomes and such)


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

zoning out when you're not supposed to :lol


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Aprehension


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

blame


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Creepy people


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Doom


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Extreme sports :afr :hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

freezing cold


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Goats? :stu lol


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Heights :afr


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Illusions i've seen before


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jerks


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Kelp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

losing


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Mice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

no toilet paper left on the roll


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

oily hands


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

peanut butter on celery


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quirky faucets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

rude mother ****ers


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

sexual predators :afr :hide


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

tyrants


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

unfairness


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Violent neighbors


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Whining


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

xena? :lol


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ :lol

yelling


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zigzagging when I should go straight through


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Alcohol


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Breast exams
(personal reasons)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

chatrooms


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Death


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

extra serious behavior


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Fear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

grocery shopping


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Halibut


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Icy roads :afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jumping into volcanos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kicking myself over the dumbest things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lice


----------



## AllanMaso (Jan 3, 2011)

Mold


----------



## EuphoriaMourning (Aug 7, 2004)

Netscape


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

octopus


----------



## EuphoriaMourning (Aug 7, 2004)

Poop


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

quarrell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ruined days


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Shopping


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tasers to the face


----------



## Anemone (Apr 12, 2011)

ugly buildings and cities


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

voices in my head :eyes


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Waking up early in the morning :fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtraneous crap


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*A*... anxiety


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zits


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

*bugs*


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

cold hearts.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dust bunnies


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

earthquakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

freaking out


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

getting told I look like a 16 year old


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

hairy chests


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ice cold hands


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jumping off bridges just because my friends did it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kinks in the hamstring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lurking in the shadows


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mondays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

noobs :b


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ominousness


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

paralysis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quick shooting pains


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

Roots of a turnip


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Selfish people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

toothaches


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

used up batteries


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

violence


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

War


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

eXtreme pain (is that allowed??)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

forgetting stuff


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

:evilgoody goodies ! goody two shoes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Colhad75 said:


> eXtreme pain (is that allowed??)


Probably not--looks like you threw everybody off! :lol

*Y*elling


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zaps of static electricity


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

arguing


----------



## Rez (May 11, 2010)

Blue


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Cold


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

digits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eggs over easy


----------



## OneMoreTime (Apr 25, 2011)

flan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

gas prices


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

having no work experience


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Inhibition


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

January


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

kissing ***


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

living with my grandma


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Mucous


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

naggers


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

obnoxious


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Petulance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quiziness


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Rehashing - the same thing over and over and over.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

stabbing my way to the front of the line just to find out the concert is sold out


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

teenagers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unsane People! :eyes


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

vacuous people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wallowing in my depression


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

xenophobiic people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your momma! :kma


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

zoning out when I'm watching tv


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

april showers that last the entire month :rain


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

bad breath


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Carrot juice


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

darkness


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

earaches


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

fair-weather fans


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ghosts


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

caflme said:


> teenagers


That's harsh, you were one once. :b

ummm, upto H

Hatred.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ink stains


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

junk mail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Krispy Kreme Doughnuts


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

losing a game after winning 4 in a row


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

meanies


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Nightmares


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

opium


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

perverts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quiet time being interrupted


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

running out of toilet paper


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Social anxiety


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

terrorism


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Ultimatiums


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

village idiots


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

whining cats


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

X-Factor (the tv show)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yawning constantly :yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zaps of the brain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

abalone tracks on my carpet


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Boredom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

catching colds


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Double standards


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eating in restaurants


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Fake friends


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

getting a tooth pulled


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Heart palpitations.

Trooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

itching


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Jerks


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Klowns


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Loneliness


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Muddy roads


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Nudists


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^ :lol

Ostracization


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Pimples :no


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Queasiness


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Rabies


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Hair growing in places it didn't used to grow.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Studying


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

tarantulas (or any spider for that matter :afr)


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

uranium? :lol


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Vanessa Hudgens :lol


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Winkles.









Trooper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xs on a test


----------



## minkoff (Mar 17, 2011)

yellow toenails


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

zippers falling off jackets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

asbestos in my coffee


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

being lied to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

cramming for a test, especially since I'm no longer in school :lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

dust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

elbow grease, damn stuff gets everywhere. :?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

foam that rises from a cup of soda making it look like there is a lot of soda only to be disappointed to see the real amount in the cup when the foam dies down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

gravel in my shoes


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

hecklers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ink stains


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

jump ropes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

keeping up with the kardashians uke


----------



## minkoff (Mar 17, 2011)

Lopsided cupcakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

making my bed


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

nimbus clouds...winter is supposed to be over by now, even in seattle.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

otter droppings


----------



## minkoff (Mar 17, 2011)

pop goes the weasel


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

quacking noises coming from nowhere


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

remembering to do something after it's already too late


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Slimy stuff.

Trooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

triscuits


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Ulcer(s)


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

VEVO on youtube


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wet willies


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

*Xmas* instead of *Christmas*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yapping dogs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zipped lips when they should be TALKING!


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

apologizing myself when i don't need to


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Boring days at work when I just CBF.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Cold


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Dead-ends


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Edgar Martinez not being voted into the Hall of Fame


----------



## jbel1021 (Apr 21, 2011)

Fakes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

getting hurt


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

hurting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

icky stuff on the bottom of my shoe


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

joining a club only to find out it's a cult


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

killing time


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

losing out on my time in the sun


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

missing the bus


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

needing to shave/wax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oysters


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

practicing the flute when other people can hear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quizzes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

ripping my favorite jeans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

smiling when I don't feel like it


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

tripping over myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

uptight pricks


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Vexation


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Whining


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

X Games


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yelling


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

polkadotlaughter said:


> X Games


How dare you.

Zombies


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Abercrombie and Fitch


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Babies


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Coconuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dragging my ***


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Early mornings


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

finishing the last of the cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

greeting people at the front door


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Heading to work.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

idiots on parade or politicians as others might call them


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jerks


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

kicking my cat on accident


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lame ****s telling me what to do


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

masters of disguise


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

nothing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opening a new bank account


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

people


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

queen, the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ripping my jeans


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tackling my mom to tell her happy mother's day!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

understanding certain things


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

victories in running my six miles


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

watching the other team win


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X marking the spot


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

yearning for something more


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

zucchini


----------



## djkghigh (Nov 19, 2008)

advertisements


----------



## squishy (May 9, 2011)

B**ches


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

squishy said:


> B**ches


Please don't use my name on these forums. 

Cheques (mind you I don't see them that often)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dropping my fork on the floor


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

eating burnt waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fake people


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

getting a sunburn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hoping for something that'll never happen


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

injuring myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jumping from high places


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Kissing.


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

long awkward silences


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

marching practice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nervousness


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Operation.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Pineda giving up a home run


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Quizes


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Red (The color)


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

STDs

(no, i have none...just saying, folks...)


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Teenagers.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

unemployment


----------



## Avie (Apr 17, 2011)

Victoria Secrets :/ lol


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Watching reality tv


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

_Xanadu_, starring Olivia Newton-John.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Y chromosome (sorry guys)


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

polkadotlaughter said:


> Y chromosome (sorry guys)


Well, I wouldn't want XX chromosome. So there!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zoning out


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Anxiety


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blocked arteries. :afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

creeps


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

dogs barking at everything


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

east winds


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

getting rained out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

getting up in the morning


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

humidity in the summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

idiots


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

[email protected]$$3$


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

keeping the thermostat down in the winter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lazy people!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

making my bed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nut jobs


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

orange clothing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

popcorn with too much butter


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

quietly popping bubble wrap


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

rude people


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

soccer :b


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Ticks


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Uggs.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

checkers. Sorry, alphabetically challenged tonight.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Dog doo on my shoe...picking up from "checkers"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

frappe's


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Germs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

haxxors


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

*i*

ignorance, icy roads, italian people, ipods (apple are soooooo paranoid)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

junk in my trunk


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

kisses from strangers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

leaving the house


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

make-up spilling in my make-up drawer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nose bleeds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

old bread


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

pushy people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quitters!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

ritz crackers


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

SLAVEway


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

ties in sports games


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

urology :lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

vacuuming


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

whiners


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

yearly check-ups


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You :kma


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zany idiots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

anchovies


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

blood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

casts on any part of my body


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

diseases


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

exercising


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Fumes....


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Grapes with seeds in them.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Humidity


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

icy sidewalks


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Junkies.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

kids


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

light-headedness


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

money, lack of it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nagging wives :wife


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

opening up the library when people are watching me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pajamas


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Queue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

razor burn


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

styrofoam cups


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tough runs


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

sushi :no


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

thinking about a certain someone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

underwear sticking to your butt from sweat


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

vehicular traffic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wasting time


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

existentialist crises


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yelling at people


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

zebras not being my pet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

aching back


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

borrowing a book from the library and accruing fines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

cramps in my leg


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

dogs waking me up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

everyone who hates me


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

f bombs


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

genocide


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

herbicide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Tea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jerks


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

kites getting stuck in trees


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Losing money.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

more raisins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

old maids


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

parasitic friends


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet People :kma


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

random parties


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Soggy wheat-bix


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

tiny waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

uncle george and his sock puppet


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

volume being too low


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wallowing in depression


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

x + y


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yanking your chain :duck


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

zippers getting separated


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

apricots


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

bullies


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Cullen, Edward


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Dog **** - stepping on it.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

everything


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

frenzy filled days


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

heat-seeking trolls


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

irrational fears


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

jack in the box


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

kiwi (my cat) climbing through my bedroom window and scaring me


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Leeches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mace to the face


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

natural disasters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ox Stampedes


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Phonies


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Quoting cheesy movie lines.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

racing thoughts


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

summer heat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

taking the garbage out


----------



## Sparkpea (May 22, 2011)

ulsterbus


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Victory parties.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

whiskey breath


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

X-rays.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

youngsters making noise


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Zebra pants.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ants in my pants :wife


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Bieber.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

cold days


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

Dust in your eye.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Early mornings


----------



## Sparkpea (May 22, 2011)

fox poo


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Green spots on my bread


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

hearing the song Friday by Rebecca Black


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Insects :tiptoe


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

junk mail


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Kissing arse.

Trooper


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

limping


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Mouldy bread.

Trooper


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Neo - Nazis


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Oakland Athletics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

prancing around in my underwear


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


> prancing around in my underwear


You DON'T like that? 

Queen Brahne from FFIX


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

josh23 said:


> You DON'T like that?


Well maybe if I do it in my bedroom, but don't you ever tell anyone! :kma

Robbers


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Stuffy noses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tall tales


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

unbreakable glass that you want to break


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

vodafone.....gangsters.....


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

white pasty skin (i want a tan)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtraneous noise


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

yes men


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Zombies

Trooper


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

answering stupid questions


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

belligerence


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

calling people on the phone


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Decadence


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

electrocution


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Farts.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

grass stains


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

hitting myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

instant coffee


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Justin Smoak going 0-3 last night


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

kilts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lungs aching from asthma


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

migraine


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Nausea


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Oysters

Trooper


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Popcorn


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*Q*uestions about my life


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Restlessness


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

stuffing my face when i'm not hungry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

terrorism


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Umpires.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Vermin.

Trooper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

water that stinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

xiting the house during the day time


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

young looking (i look younger than I am)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zebra stampedes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

animal poop, stepping in it


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Borrowed time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

cold days


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

dog poop


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

energetic dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

forgetting things


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

fat cats


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

glee season ending


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

holes in my clothes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

inspecting my body for moles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

joyous people when I'm in a bad mood


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

keys....when I can't find them!


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

lukewarm cola


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

moldy cheese


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nicks during shaving


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Overtime.

Trooper


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Pears.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Questions that are difficult to answer.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Razor bumps.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

stupidity


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

talking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

underarm odor


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

vague answers


----------



## AvacadoFool (Jun 1, 2011)

wet hands


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

X - rays, when you have to get naked.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Hey! Those TSA patdowns may be the only lovin' I get! :lol

yo-yos that won't come back up. :mum


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

zero tolerance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ardvark stampedes


----------



## AvacadoFool (Jun 1, 2011)

Banana flavoring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

clams on the half shell


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

drawing when I lack the ability to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

erasing polkadotlaughter's bad drawings. :kma :wink


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

^ :lol

Frequent trips to the bathroom.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Gamma Ray bursts hurtling towards Earth. (Still think they're cool in general though)

______________________________________


millenniumman75 said:


> ^Hey! Those TSA patdowns may be the only lovin' I get! :lol


^ :rofl


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hard drive failures


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

indecisive manga protagonists


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

july


----------



## AvacadoFool (Jun 1, 2011)

K. The letter K.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

leaking facets


----------



## AvacadoFool (Jun 1, 2011)

Moldy bread


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Nosebleeds


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

O Holy Night (Mariah Carey version).


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

peeling potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quiet time being interrupted


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Rashes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

stubbing my toes


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Teletubbies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

unmade beds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

vomit uke


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Washing up (The dishes)

Trooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely boring days


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

yawning excessively


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

Zoom in shots


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

asbestos


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

bullying


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

citrus juices squirting into my eyes.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> vomit uke


:ditto


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Depression


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Eggplant. Sorry not a fan :|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

frappuccino's


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

grubby girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hangnails


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ingrown hairs


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

jello


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Knocks to the head.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

loud noises


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

mice


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

nostrils


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Overpriced widgets.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Pushy people.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Quiznos.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

rats


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

stealing


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Tombstones


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ukuleles


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

venereal disease


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wind blowing up my skirt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXhumations


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zonking out in the middle of the day


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

action sequences


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Bugs. :afr


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Cockroaches. (_That thread. Ugh._)


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Dolphins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

electrocution


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Frogs.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

germs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hallucinations


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

icky things


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

jazz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

king cobras in my pajamas


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

lemon drops (the candy)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

melted ice cream


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ocra


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

patriot talkers who were able bodied and didn't even enlist.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Quarantine for pets.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Restlessness


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Stuffy noises :mum


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

training cats


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Untying knots.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Vain people


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Wasted food


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

X's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yellow snow


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

zero tolerance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

anxiously awaiting a package


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

breakouts of acne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

chocolate cake


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

dessert that does not involve chocolate cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eating worms because of that song...


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

freezer burn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

gettin trolled


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

having a cold


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

idiot drivers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

junk that needs to go


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

killer bees


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

liars


----------



## Mileena (Apr 11, 2011)

make-up that's expired... and the **** it does to my eyes


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

never hearing from someone who's genuine and awesome ever again.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

over the top movies with no plot


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

phobia to social matters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

queens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

strangers at the door


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Rap Music


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Trying to think of something I don't like Alphebetically


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

undercooked eggs


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

vertigo


----------



## spidercentz (Jun 17, 2011)

When I get stuck with W


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

X marks the spot


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zooming when I should be going slow


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Asinine rules at work:eyes


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Baking stuff


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Cheating


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

driving into trees


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

eating when i'm not hungry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

getting my hair cut


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

hip-hop music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

idiots on parade


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Justin Morneau going on the DL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

kissing *ss


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Lady Gaga.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Mondays


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Newts :stu lol


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Overachievers


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

pens that don't write


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Quitters


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Rich People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

sons of *****es


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

the way the black-eyed peas sound live


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

undergoing major changes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vacuuming my room


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

wasps


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXclamations of pain (I am chafed! )


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Yams


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zippers that go off track!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

almosts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bleeding


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

cheaters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dropping food on the floor


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

enemas


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

falling in public


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grass stains


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Hurt


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

iphone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jokes that I don't understand or are mean.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

when my cat tries to shove her/his nose up my nostril... it's freaky and gross... but she/he does it in such a sweet way I can't get mad at her/him.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Kelp


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Losers


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Meat


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Negativity


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

ordering food at a restaurant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

power tripping mods


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

quiet music in the background


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

right wingnuts


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

swinging on swings in the park


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

tickets that are overpriced.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ucky tasting food


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Vomit


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Washing clothes

edit: waiting for it i mean lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra noisy things (kids mostly )


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yellow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zoo's without animals


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Articles that are too long


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

bathroom use after my sister.

_urgh._


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

childish people. :bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

deranged chicken attacks


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

eight legged creatures


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fleas


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

going into a dirty washroom stall


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

hot nights


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Igneous rock


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jokes at other people's expense sometimes :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping Up with the Kardashians uke


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

licking flour


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

marker fume


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

november rain in july :rain


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

overthinking.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pleasing others at my expense


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

Rio Ferdinand.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Sand in my shoes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tattle tales


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Umbridge


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Voldermort


----------



## Zort (May 1, 2011)

Wet socks


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

Xylophones? >.>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yelling at dumbasses.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Zits


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

allergies


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

buggers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chasing women down then dragging them back to my place, it makes me feel like a caveman.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

digimon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

elephants in my room


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

fallacies


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

gonorrhea

edit: Too slow

Reply to quiche

Rabies


----------



## johnson8681 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hiccups


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Introverts


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

jam D:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

killing time


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

Liars


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Mondays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nose bleeds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

orange poo - I had that happen while on antibiotics. I discovered an allergy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

people that I don't like


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

quizzes


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

routines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

stupidity in others


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

tassles


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

ugly underwear!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vegetating


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Winter.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXpectorant


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Yao Ming retiring.


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

Zamboni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

adults :kma


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Bad toads :twisted


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Chone Figgins starting


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Death :|


----------



## JanaNanner (Jul 20, 2011)

Eggs!


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

fake people


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Hair in my mouth


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Ignorance


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

jumping up and down for long periods of time


----------



## mastershake (Jun 8, 2011)

what letter goes after 'K'?


----------



## diomedes (Jul 14, 2011)

Leeches


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Mandragoras


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

not winning for 15 games straight


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Ordering things over the phone.


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

people sometimes...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

queues of people behind me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

reality


----------



## seriouskid (Jul 17, 2011)

socialising (lol obvious one)


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Things that buzz...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

undertaking tasks of any kind


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

vampires becoming mainstream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

waking up in the morning...


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

X not marking the spot. :mum


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

yogart...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

zombies not dancing to thriller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Agoraphobia :door


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

bumming around the house all day with nothing better to do


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cussing!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Douchebags.......

(am I allowed to say that?)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

earwigs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freakin' nut jobs like you! :kma


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

Halitosis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ice cold floors and bare feet


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Java (Coffee)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

killer bee swarms


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lice


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Mice


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

not trimming my bangs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opening the door to people I don't know


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quaking in my boots


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

reading when there's a lot of noise in the background


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Squash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tapioca pudding


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Unclean


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

very loud people


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Winter


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

xenophobia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow bellied, lily livered, low down varmits. :bat


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

zonking out at innapropriate times


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

aches and pains


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Bulls**t


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Cranberries.


----------



## eddyr (Aug 1, 2011)

dungbeetles


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Exams


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Failing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

grumbling stomachs


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Hackers


----------



## Jynkiez (Aug 6, 2011)

interviews (jobs)


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Jerks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

krispy kreme doughnuts


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Liars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

murderers by tongue


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Not being able too get on the internet.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Opera


----------



## Jynkiez (Aug 6, 2011)

pumpernickel


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

questions without answers


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

rooting for a losing team


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

sleeping troubles


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

trees blocking the view


----------



## Podee (Aug 4, 2011)

Ugg boots


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

violence


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

water that is bacteria laden


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

x - nothing starts with it


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, I'll do X for you.
Xenophobes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yogurt that is old


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zulu warrior attacks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

apples gone bad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

braids in my hair :um


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Cockroaches


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

donuts not being eaten by me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eating Fantas Eyes donuts!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fools


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

green beans


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hoes


----------



## Metal Man (Jul 29, 2011)

Ignorers.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Jelly beans that are black


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

kangaroos only being in australia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lagging while playing video games online


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Marbles, I always used to lose. Still bitter about it, a wound that will most likely never heal.

;_;


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Nincompoops! [Yes I dislike myself]


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Old el paso guacamole


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Puking


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Quarantines


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

shopping


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Too many people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

unbelievably dumb people


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

violence


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Winter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely hot days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yak stampedes :wife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zebra stampedes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another day with social anxiety :hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bummed out moods


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

carrot top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

doing nothing all day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

electing morons


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

failure


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

getting up in the morning :yawn


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

having social anxiety


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

idiots in power who have their heads up their asses


----------



## emmaaa (Aug 12, 2011)

Just waking up


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Ketchup


----------



## Mason (Oct 22, 2011)

Lusophiles.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Made to do stuff I don't feel like doing


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Nosey people...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Obstinance


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Pineapples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet people! :kma


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

stinky things


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Teletubbies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unbelievably moronic people in positions they aren't smart enough to do correctly.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Barney the Purple Disnosaur,

UGH!:roll


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

Valentines' Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wussified pieces of **** in power


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Xenophobia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young ***holes in charge


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Riots.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Riots.


Alphabetically?

Zealots.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*sorry about that. I don't know how I was off by so many letters.

Achiness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

*****es in power that think they know better than others


----------



## stereohead (Oct 20, 2011)

Creed (the band)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dumb people in positions of power


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egotistical, power tripping managers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

****ing politicians or anyone in a position of power


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Ghonorrhea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hopelessness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

junk in my trunk :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kicks in the groinal area.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Losers who hate me


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

money problems


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nobody to do anything with.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

off switches that don't work


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Procrastination


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quills in my a**!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Rats.


----------



## zer0small (Oct 19, 2011)

Stupid people...


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

tummyaches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

undercooked eggs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

venom


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Willnots =p on cats...not that it happens to me. :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas presents that I'd return if it wasn't for my SA. :?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

yellow snow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zippers getting stuck


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Annoying teachers in school


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

beets


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

celery


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

dog crap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

electing morons


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Farts that smell really bad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

grave robbing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

high blood pressure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

idiots in charge


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Jealousy


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

kittycat chewing through powercords


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Liars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mental disorders


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

no gas in my car


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

owning pets


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

quickly judging people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

really dumb managers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

socks with holes in them


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

totally moronic managers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

underwear wedgies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

very annoying managers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

whining.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

yucky stuff


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zit popping


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

acne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

blatant haters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

creepy people who abuse their powers


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

drama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

everyone! :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

falling asleep at the wheel


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

gender stereotypes!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

homework


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Itchy skin.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jumping over the moon with that damn cow...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

killing bugs and leaving a mess


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lusting after things I can't have


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Maggots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nosy People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

odors I can't identify


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pervs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quackery


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

rancor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

standing in line


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

timidity in times of anxiety


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

upside down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vapidity


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

welts


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You! :kma


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Zebra meat.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

pubes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

asthma attacks


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

bugs


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Crusty earwax. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Deer that jump out in front of you while you're driving at night.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

evenings because my anxiety is usually higher later in the day


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Fumes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green (the saying), it's as annoying as intelligent design or any of the other nutty political crap out there.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

HEADACHES. Like I have right now.


----------



## ForeverYoung21 (Oct 11, 2011)

Illness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jinxing myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

killing time waiting for something to do that isn't boring


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol right back atcha

Milk of Magnesia


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

numbers


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Olives


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Peanut butter and jelly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quills from porcupines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

rabid nut jobs


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Soggy toilet paper.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Totally inept managers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Viruses


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wrinkly fingers after leaving them under water for so long


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXcruciating pain!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yogurt


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*zucchini*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Acne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

brainless airheaded managers


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

cottage cheese


----------



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)

dirty people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everyone! :kma


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Mean / arrogant people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ninja attacks :bat


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*Oppression *


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Pressure


----------



## DeeJayy (Nov 25, 2011)

Queasiness


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

soap in my eye


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Trash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ugly yappy little dogs


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

vampire's. especially teenage ones.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

window shopping


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

XXX movies


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Y Yaks Yakking, lol *


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz, not being able to get enough of them. :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

all of the above


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

chafing :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dropping food on the floor. :?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exfoliation that is too rough


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

feeling sick uke


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Gagging when I clean my tongue.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

My job.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

homophobes


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Ink Blots,lol creepy *


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

joining groups


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Kidney disease.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lazy days being spoiled by things that need to be done.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Moths


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

nasty people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ocean fishing (I get sea sick)


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Pumpkin Pie!


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

qantas


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*R Rodeo's*


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Staring people


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Taxes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ulcers


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

vulnerabilities


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

wellington wielding weasels


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"X-mas"


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

insensitivity


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Jelly n custard - what a cop-out dessert!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

killing time


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Long, depressing days


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Mania


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Nightmares


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

People who are mean and treat other poorly.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Quitters*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

religious fanatics


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sarcastic fools.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

tummyaches


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ultraviolet light on a summer day


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Victrolas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wailing babies


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

X-Factor


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yelling in public by other people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zamboni stampedes! :shock


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Ants


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

boyfriends that still have a pulse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

crappy days


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Doctors


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Elf ears (freak me out)


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Fighting


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Gaudy colors


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Holidays


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Icy roads


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Job Interviews


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Knock Knock jokes


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Lollies


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

myself 

lol


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Narcissism


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

obstinence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

preachy people


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Queen bees...um, I can't think of another Q word that I hate. You know, those little b****es that think they're the most important people in the world


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Rice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Slytherclaw said:


> Queen bees...um, I can't think of another Q word that I hate. You know, those little b****es that think they're the most important people in the world


 :lol wow .

Tyrannical idiots


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Squash


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Taxidermy


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

undeletes


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

virgins


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Winter


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Xylophones :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You :kma


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Zorro


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Animosity


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Business class


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Cucumbers


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

December


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Eels


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fried worms


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Germs


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Hornets


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Idiots.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jerks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Krispy Kreme Doughnuts


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Women who dump you via text. whoops, didn't realise it was alphabetical.

Lemmings!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Manatees :stu


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

No food.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Octopus


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Parasites


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Queen Bees


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Rusty spoons


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

slime


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

tripe


----------



## LOUDontheINSIDE (Jul 20, 2011)

Usher


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

shrewd people


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

vampires


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Wrong turns


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

Justin Beiber


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Xrays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yellow snow :b


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Zits


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Acne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Believers of insane crap... you know who you are! :duck


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Carelessness


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Dichotomous tendencies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

endless stories


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

frumpy clothes


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

holes in my clothes


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Insects


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Job searching


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Kools


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Liquorice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mornings


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Neighbors


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Opera


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pneumonia


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Quagmires


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

rug burns


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sleepless nights.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Tofu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ugli fruit


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Vagueness


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Weathered paint


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

X-Rays


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

youths who cuss out their moms


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Zero in my bank account...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Alphabetical order


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blondes who aren't dumb! :wink


----------



## Retronia (Dec 18, 2011)

C - Christans going too wild with they believes and God!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dumb mistakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elephant stampedes! :wife


----------



## wnt2chng (Dec 21, 2011)

Fried ocra.


----------



## wnt2chng (Dec 21, 2011)

Guys in white sunglases.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hate


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Ignorance


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Jedward


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

killing time


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Lagging


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Mornings.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Nervousness


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

olives


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pruny fingers


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Questions I can't answer.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

rabidly fanatical people


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

self-sabotage ;_;


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

that tea is such an *******...

Unions not letting me get in on some of that sweet Union action


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Vexation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

water in my ears


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

XXX


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Anxiety


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Bull**** college application essays 
THIS WAS SO PERFECT I LOVE THIS THREAD


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Crying


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Dribble


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exoskeletons


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

flipping out


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

Garages


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

high places


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

irritating noises


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Jealousy among family members.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

knocking over something that is breakable


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Leaving out important details in a conversation.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Misunderstanding


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

yodelling and zooming (makes me dizzy).. {y and z were left out sorry ocd}


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Noise


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Online bullying


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Parties


----------



## Bots (Jan 2, 2012)

Quitting


----------



## Mindful Eyes (Dec 16, 2011)

Rats


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Spiders :afr


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Toenails


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underwear wedgies


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Vegetarian dinners


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

When people make alphabetical lists.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

x rays? I had nothing else to put for x. haha


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Y is the Y the hard one?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

yo-yos that are craply made (not an answer, sorry torlin x)


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Z words when playing alphabetical games


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Atomic bombs


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Boredom


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Cracks in a mirror


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

doing homework


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ectoplasm


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Furries
Sorry if there are any here but I just find the idea of it disgusting.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

gonorrhea 

well, I assume I wouldn't like it.


----------



## InOHIO (Dec 29, 2011)

Hat hair


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Icy roads I drive on!


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

jitters


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

ku klux klan


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Losing


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

(haha - i can see that!)

mountain climbing


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

LOL! 

Naggers!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Octopus attacks, I can't swim but I assume it's awful.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Peas


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Quacksalvers


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Rats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

sleeping in the nude


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Teeth on women that are darker than their skin Lol


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Unobedience


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Vindictive parents


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

Wendigo.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Xenophobia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youths with out of control MOUTHS!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Zombies


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

arrogant people


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Banana flavored pudding.


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Conceited people


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

Dumpsters.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Ergonomic keyboards


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Feet, I just have a problem with other peoples feet, they creep me out. Feet are weird.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Goodbyes


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Hunger


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Insomnia


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

J, Jerk who won't take down a video of my work on youtube.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Know-it-all's


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Light, IT BURNS!!!


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Measles


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Noddy


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

papercuts


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Qwertyuiop


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Rapists


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Succubus, they're sneaky little buggers.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Tinkling


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Useless stuff


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Vertigo


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Winter not happening all year round.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

xerasia


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Yawning


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

zooology


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Accidents


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

body odour (aussie spelling - proper english  )


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Chaos


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

difficulties


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Exams


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Frigidness


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Gangrene


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Honduras.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Itchy skin


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

justin bieber


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Keeping someone else's secrets.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Leprosy


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

Myself


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Name Calling


----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

Odor of Rotting Corpse


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TorLin said:


> J, Jerk who won't take down a video of my work on youtube.


Plagiarists! :lol


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Quasimodo


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Rejection


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

-oops


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Slander


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

T, too many people are afraid of Facebook here on SAS.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Unclean dishes


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Vampires from Twilight.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Worrying


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Xylophones, and how they're always used whenever X comes up in these thread games.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yapping fathers :x lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zones of negativity


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Airheads


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Bad hair days


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Cat scratches


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Dental appointments


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Eye mutilation


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Fundamentalism


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gossip!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hype tim tebow.


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Ignorance.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Jumpropes


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Kites


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Littering


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Mice


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

N, not so nice people.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Overrated things that I don't really see anything that great about.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Poodles with bad haircuts.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Quarter pound of cashew nuts. That's too little. Need more.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Riding on the bus, I'd sooner get hit by it :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

S, stupid selfish people.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Tuberculosis


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Umbelical cords.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Vanity


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Wednesday. (the word)


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Xenophobia


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yesterday


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Zoos


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Asthma


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Beetroot


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

children that are annoying


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Dental pain


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Entering a room full of strangers.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Feet


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Getting caught in a lie.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Haircuts


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ignorance


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jumping when I get scared.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Knifes


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Lamingtons


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Mud


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

negative gossip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opening the door to strangers


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Poison


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

plum juice. thee most disgusting beverage i have ever tasted. beyond gross.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Quivers


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

really annoying people


----------



## Rosyy (Dec 8, 2011)

:hide *Spiders!*


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

termites


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Uterus


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

Vanderburgh County


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Wallpaper


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Xenu


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yahoo


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Zits.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Arachnid


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bugs (any and all)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Cockblockers lol. it just came out randomly to me haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

drinking too much :drunk


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Extreme sports


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

freakin people with road rage texting on the phone and not paying attention to driving.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

gilligan barr syndrome


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Hornets


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

irritable bowel syndrome


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

jerks being preoccupied with texting while driving.


----------



## AU5T1N (Sep 26, 2011)

*americas govt*

america


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Kesha


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Life


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

misery


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

AU5T1N said:


> america


new people skipping the alphabet


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Oyster


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Pressure


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Queen of england and how much attention she's given (as i heard one little child say getting interviewed, she seems a nice old lady) Royal blood - give me a break!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

R, retards that don't pay attention to driving.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

S- spiders. Phobia among phobias. They make me cry, I can't even kill one, they are too scary.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

turnips ._.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

U-turns


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

Vampires. They used to be badass and scary, now they're just metrosexual emos.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wishywashy people


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

orange


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

...yeast..infections?


----------



## jane dough (Jan 19, 2012)

jock *******s


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

a, apparently some1 can't do the alphabet right. ^^^


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

^ :lol oh dear


Bogans. Bloody bogans


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

tohellandback said:


> ...yeast..infections?





TorLin said:


> a, apparently some1 can't do the alphabet right. ^^^


:lol


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

Captain Planet - screw that guy


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Deal or no deal. NO DEAL.


----------



## HeyImAnAlien (Jan 30, 2012)

Eminem. Just... No.


----------



## charmed (Oct 10, 2011)

Eggplant


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Ford


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

getting ignored


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hot weather


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

"i" as a prefix. iPod is enough, now there's iEverything. iDon't like it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jamming my finger


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Killing, we need more love. :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

L liars


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Moving away... As in moving house. Not moving away from someone


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

N, negativity ... negative thoughts, feelings, people. 
go away !


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Over the top people.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Pop punk. Blink 182 eew


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Quintuplets?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rolling out of bed (though I've never done it I know I wouldn't like it )


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Steak
Haha rolling out of bed IS pretty unpleasant!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Testicle punching


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

^^ lol
ugly hearts


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Venereal diseases


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wallowing in my depression


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Xanthine


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

zombies I guess


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ammonia-smelling fish


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Bleach that's used for cleaning - I can't breathe when it's used.


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

calamities


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Disasters


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

chlorinated pool water up my NOSE!


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

epidemics


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

failure :[


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Gasoline prices


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hives


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Iron Man


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

J , jerks


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Killing


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Love


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

myspace haha


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

nuclear power plants


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Opera whinfrey

lolol.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

"participation"


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

^Hahaha
Qantas tv ads.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

recession


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Snakes (they creep me out) :eek


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Today's version of pop music.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Using public restrooms


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

venom (from a snake)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

wishes that don't come true


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

X-factor mascara


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yellow


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Allergies.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

burglars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Croutons that are hard as a rock. :afr


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

^ true, the soft ones are better!

Diseases (both of the body and mind)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Emptiness


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

anything that's Frustrating.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

guns


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

History repeating itself


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Irritation


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

J . just to say it again, Jerks


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

K- Kristy my little sister getting more things accomplished than me


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Litigation


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

Math of any kind. I'm terrible at it!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Not having enough spare time.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Obnoxious children


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

popcorn that is burnt


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

quacks


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Rashes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Stuck up people


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Taxis


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Underwear that sits in the wrong place


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Vegetables


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Wasabi


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

X-rays


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid (Feb 4, 2012)

yelling


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Zodiac signs being used to define personalities


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

abruptness


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Beavis and Butthead


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

credit cards


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Death


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Evil banana :evil


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Fruitcake said:


> Zodiac signs being used to define personalities


This. My zodiac sign, Leo, doesn't even fit me...

Facebook


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

greed


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

*H*andfuls of cash (that doesnt belong to me)


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Isolation


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Jerks ¬_¬


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Kids acting like teenagers.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Lemon juice in my eye.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

mcdonalds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

no toilet paper on the roll


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

overly dramatic people


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

Pink cars


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Quails??? :stu


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

rants


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Scams


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Tricks


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Underwear.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Veelas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

water in my shoes


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Xylophones being burned by xylophobes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

young out-of-control people. BOOT CAMP!


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Zebras kicking the sh*t outa someone..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> young out-of-control people. BOOT CAMP!


lmao! 

Aggravating dads


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Beanie Babies


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

caffeine addiction


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dirty socks


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Elves. **** 'em (not literally).


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Fender Squier


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gas


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

halitosis


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Insects


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Jumpers made of wool


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

...


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Keying


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

losing


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Mail (getting bills)


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

nausea


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Opera


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

peeing my pants


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

quarrels


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Rain


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

snobiness


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Too much tickling


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Uvulas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

very boring days


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Waiting in lines.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Getting an X-Ray


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hurting muscles


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Idiots


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

jerks


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Knots


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

late payments


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

midterms


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Naggers


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Octopuses


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Problems!!!! Lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quitting


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Religion


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Salespeople


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Toilet paper that rolls out from the bottom


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

unripe avocados


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Valentine's Day


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

wrecks


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

X's (ex's)


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

yelling!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zits


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

acne


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

bullies


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

chewed up pens. eew


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

dying bumblebees


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

eating brussel sprouts


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

fixations on inanimate objects


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

going this long without food just because of my SA problems... I'm so stubborn


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Hatred


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Internet fights


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Jumping


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

loneliness


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

mucus


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nagging


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

ostracization


----------



## VaeVictis (Jan 18, 2012)

pong


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Quizzes online.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Rap


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

spiders. They are my phobia. A huge phobia.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

traffic


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Undercooked meat


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

unstable uranium

ETA: dang it..... simulposting strikes again!

yarn made out of synthetic materials


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

*V* .....

very loud people


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Waiting


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

X words I can never think of for the alphabet games.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Yaks. Bleh


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Z...

Zubats in Mt. Moon or in any pokemon game.....AHSHSHFAHFAHFKSHAKJFJAFA


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

additives


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Brochures


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Z...
> 
> Zubats in Mt. Moon or in any pokemon game.....AHSHSHFAHFAHFKSHAKJFJAFA


Omg totally dude. Max Repel was a must :lol Once you hear fight music and you see zubat's silhouette, :roll

anyway, ummm..... crap


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Digging.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Entrails scattered all over my house.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

fecal matter scattered all over my house


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Grenades..... Yep. Hate em.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Hate. I hate hate :yes


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

irrationality


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

J.... jerks


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Killing. Senseless acts of violence.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Litterers


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Mean people D:


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nightmares


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Ordinary things.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Pink (the color. Ugghhh. Why must everything for girls and females be freakin' _pink_??!) Stereotype that all females like pink...


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

questionable people( q is hard)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Red ants. Any ants period.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

****ty tramps


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

tarantulas. Any 8-legged freak period!!!!


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

ugly bugs


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

very loud voices. It scares me.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

W... waking up from a good dream


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

Xenophobia


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Yo mama.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

zippers that break


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Agoraphobia


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Balaclavas


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

*****.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Dicks


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

energy drinks


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Fuzz


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

fat


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Gold


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Hood rats.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

insects


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Yanni


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

Z


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Jewellery Shops


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Keeping up with the Joneses


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Mosquitoes.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

non-fat cheese


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

old people who hate young people


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

punnet squares


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

quails. I dunno...


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Robotic pets being used by the government to defeat other robotic pets that were created by the government to act as killing machines in war and were then tossed aside when they were no longer needed and became liabilities. :no


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Strange people


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Those moments in which you need minties.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Umbrellas that don't close


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Verifying that I am human to a computer.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

wedgies


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Xtreme (The word)


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Yoghurt and orange juice and blueberry smoothies that are a deceptively beautiful pink colour but taste like rancid cheese.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zoology


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Analogies that people use to make their argument sound logical and convincing but that don't actually make sense or demonstrate the point properly.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Boredom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

crappy days :rain


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

douchebag attitudes


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ever growing egos


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

flirtatious hoes who have no boundaries


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Grandmothers who suck


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hippos


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ignorance


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

jalapenos


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

linoleum


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

Monster trucks!


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

the ""N'' word" oooooh


----------



## forgetaboudit (Oct 29, 2011)

Octopuses


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

pledgeing allegiance


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Quiet strangers...I don't know


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

R, rude people.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Slanderers!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Tearing paper...hmm


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Unpatriotic pricks


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Vulnerability


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Women lol, not really).


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

x, for being such a hard word to find stuff for


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Your hat.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Zygotes


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

zipper malfunctions


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Amputation


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Bigots.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Circumcision


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

dung beetles


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Earwigs


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Famine


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Games


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

hopeless delusions


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Irritating people on Facebook who feel the need to show off about everything ~_~


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Jeeps


----------



## usaveinclinics (Mar 14, 2012)

Varicose veins!


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

usaveinclinics said:


> Varicose veins!


It has to be alphabetically..

kansas


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Low lifes


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Murderers


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Name calling


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Over dramatic people that just have to make an issue out of everything or their lives aren't complete.


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Parties that are boring


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

quaker oats


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Rabbits that are so adorable that they've already been adopted by the time I get to the pet shop, leaving the rabbit pen empty and my heart crushed.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Severe seriousness


----------



## SHERains (Mar 15, 2012)

Tests


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ultimate arrogance


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> Rabbits that are so adorable that they've already been adopted by the time I get to the pet shop, leaving the rabbit pen empty and my heart crushed.


Sorry, but this made me giggle:clap.

also people that put their cigerettes out in glasses

also I'm aware I broke the alphabetical thing, sorry


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

V..... Valentines day


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

waking up early in the morning


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXcruciating pain


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

yard sales


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zealousness


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Arithmancy


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Bratty kids


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Caring too much about the opinion of people I don't even know or care about.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Depressive thoughts


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ectoplasm


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Fly's in my food.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

getting my hair cut


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

having to get my hair cut


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Irresponsibility


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

Tentative said:


> Ectoplasm


oh my.. that's the username by which I'm widely known in a certain online game..

ontoppic: jocks


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Kids who are mean cuz their parents don't control them


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Laceration.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Minors who commit serious crimes.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nipple clamps.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Ozone Layer.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Penile discharge.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Queues


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Rat infestation.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sunlight....too much of it.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Talking animals in 90% of movies


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Uterus explosions.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Vaccination


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Wet towels.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine. (So bad.)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yogurt dearth.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Z.... Being my grade in this class since I've been sprung with yet another test I'm not prepared for -_- I'm so bad, it's below an F...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Artificiality


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Breast implants.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Crazy youngsters who indulge in midnight bike racing on the street.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

drinking too much :drunk


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Eggs sunny side up


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

*Fustrated.* Yes, I meant to spell that without the R. Because I HATE it when people say that! I've seen bloody TV hosts that do that! (I'd add liberry or nookyolar but they don't start with F.)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Guilt


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Heights. I hate 'em.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Irritability


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Jelly beans


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

knee pain


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

luck (to everyone but me)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Merciless people who hurt children and animals.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Narcolepsy.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Outrageous prices.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

pecans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quiet time being interrupted


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Rhetorical Questions - If you don't want an answer , why ask the fu**ing question in the first place?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Stress


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Talking.


----------



## Kailei (Mar 31, 2012)

u.s. government? :rofl


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Valtrex commercials....or Viagra for that matter.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Wet weather.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

X - This letter...because I can't think of many words starting with X.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yeast infections OMG!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zombie attacks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

acid flashbacks :eyes


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Bees


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

corn tortillas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

diarrhea


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Eating infront of people -___-


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Farting in the presence of someone cute.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

getting sick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Headaches


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Insomnia


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jello


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

knots I can't untie.


----------



## cutter123 (Feb 20, 2012)

Lateral area


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Mites!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nonsense


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

oscentatious people


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Proud people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quaking up :eyes


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ruined lives


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Singing out of tune


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Toddlers & Tiaras

Horrible, horrible show.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Uninvited guests


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

visiting places that I've never been before


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

witches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtended time outside


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

Yams


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

people who: :blah


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zooming motorcyclists


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Asymmetry


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Big city life


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Coercion


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Depressing weather


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eating at restaurants


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Family politics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

getting my hair cut


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

hypocrites


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Ignorant people


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Justification of what I said


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

keys I misplace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

listening to crappy music


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Miniature horses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

never feeling relief from my disorders


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Obnoxious people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pimples


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Questioning everything


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

"retarded" people in positions of power


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Serious people


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Talking to people I feel uncomfortable around


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Unnatural stuff


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Insensitive people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

valium


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wasps


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXtractions of teeth


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Years that are bad


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Zorro carving his mark into my chest.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol..

Absolutely ridiculous ways of thinking.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Brutality.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Cats being portrayed as "bad" in the movies.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Divination.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Excessive Tattooing


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fecal matter in my dinner.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Giant bugs invading my room.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Herpes :stu


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

Icelandic folk music.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Jedward.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Kids being allowed to talk rubbish


----------



## Essexboy (Apr 13, 2012)

Layabouts!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

May (The Month)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nothing to do


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Orange flavoured gum...


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Pedophiles


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Quality observers


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Rumination


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Swearing uncontrollably


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Tumblr


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Untidy rooms


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Videos of myself.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Water overflowing


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xylophone


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yearly inspections.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zits


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ants


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

bolonia


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cocky people


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Drawings of large insects playing poker


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Envy


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Flailing my arms about so hard I dislocate my shoulder


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Gaming all day...


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

hurting


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Idiots who know something's dangerous...yet indulge in it.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Jokers


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Killers at home.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Lubricants


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Mutilation


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Neurosis


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Occupied toilets when I need to go urgently.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Puke


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Quiet neighbourhoods


----------



## closed99 (Feb 15, 2012)

Righteous indignation


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sickness that takes ages to recover from


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Twiddling!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Uppity people


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Vilification


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wicker furniture


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Xhaustion


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zoo visits that are very short.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Loud chewers. They need to quiet down because I go ape sh*t listening to that crap.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

.... I think the letter is on A

Angry birds. It's everywhere and needs to go! I just don't get why it's so amazing..


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Bad drivers!!!!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

church.... not like I go any more. But really ancient ones can look pretty


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Doctors that don't take their jobs seriously.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Eminem. - very talented, but generally don't actually li to listen to his stuff.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Friends that ditch you...


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Going to work all weekend.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hunger that never goes away.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Insomnia


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Jumble word puzzles that I never get right.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

kangaroos


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Laziness that gets uncontrollable.


----------



## closed99 (Feb 15, 2012)

Movies on the lifetime or hallmark channels.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nights that are dull.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

obnoxiousness


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Prison-like houses.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

quick ads


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Rejected when I ask my friend to hang out


----------



## Oneire (Apr 18, 2012)

Staying home alone on friday nights.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Telling lies and making the issue worse.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly dogs


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Vegetables that have been cooked, besides corn, potatoes and peas


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Working on homework at the last minute


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zips through time (sleep).


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

advertisements


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Big buildings. I always feel lost in them.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

cockroaches


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Dungeons and dragons


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Eugene (the name)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Fights that never end.


----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)

ghosts


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I dont like writing about things i dont like


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

High buildings


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Idiots


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Jumping on a bed.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Killers


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Laws that are too strict.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Managers


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Negligence


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Officers of the Law


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

poachers :mum


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quitters


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Recklessness


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Savagery.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Torment


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Uniforms


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Vegetarian food (some) that tastes bland.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wasting time


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

x rays


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

yoghurt


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

zucchini


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Angry people


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Bananas


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Conceited pricks


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Dreams that never come true.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Egomaniac


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fasting


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

gloating


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Hoes


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Igneous Rocks


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Joking about sensitive things.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

keeping other peoples secrets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaving the house


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Making someone feel horrible.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

numbers!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Octopus legs


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Pretending to be alright.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

quietly disconcerting


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Rough behaviour


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

silent treatment


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Trouble.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

unloved


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Vast empty places.


----------



## eissejtsuj (Sep 5, 2011)

Winter weather


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Xtreme measures.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yucky food


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zippers that get stuck.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Apathy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Boisterous behaviour


----------



## Daniel93 (Mar 31, 2012)

Crowds :no


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Distractions


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Energetic people that always get in my way.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

falsifications


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

going to the store


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hunger.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Itching in spots where I can't scratch at in public.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Just being me


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

katie (thats me)


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

liars


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Mexicans!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nonsense that's shoved down my throat.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

olives... ewww


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Politicians


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

Queues, long ones


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Relapse


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

snobs


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

tummyaches


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Uruguay!


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

valentines day (when im single)


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

whiners


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Having to figure out words that start with X


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Your...when it's used in the place of "You're".


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Essy90 said:


> Your...when it's used in the place of "You're".


:blank
you've been reading my posts... haven't you.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> :blank
> you've been reading my posts... haven't you.


Lol...that wasn't directed at you, I swear.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Essy90 said:


> Lol...that wasn't directed at you, I swear.


Ya ya... :roll... whatever...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Ya ya... :roll... whatever...


Lol...:b

Zebra stripes on clothing.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

aluminum in beauty and self care products.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Body piercings.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Califlower


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Dog pounds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everyone :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

face to face conversations


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Gold this, gold that...gold everything.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hold this,hold that...hold everything .


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Insensitive people


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

jogging


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

kamikaze pilots


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

mice


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

nail biters


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

pork


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Queues


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

sadness


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Terrible drivers.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

under construction


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Vexers.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

waiting for something


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

yes's that really mean no.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

LostIdentity said:


> Y do I always land on X. Nobody wants to do X so it just sits there, alone, in the rain, crying into a pitiful egg cup.


I usually end up with X or Z as well lol...

Zooming vehicles on the highway.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apricots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

broken glass


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

crimes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

dickheads


----------



## closed99 (Feb 15, 2012)

I totally read that the wrong way. 

Earthquakes


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ same with me! Ahh!!!

Flies


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

garbage


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

happiness from others when I'm feeling down


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Illness


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Jealousy that turns into outward viciousness.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

knitting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

losing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

meanies


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nasty toilets.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Open discussion about someone.


----------



## LisaLee (Mar 28, 2012)

Wet Socks.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

^
Quiting (yet I always seem to  )


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Stampedes.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

tight arses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ugliness in people (on the inside)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

very long lines


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Wasting food that was bought outside or ordered.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Dammit. I wanted W. (work)

X-rated movies.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

bigblue38 said:


> tight arses


I like a little meat on women I'm attracted to myself


----------



## SunflowerSutra (Apr 14, 2012)

Yawning in the middle of an important discussion


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zoot...This word.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Angry Birds- overrated and everywhere! Stop it already!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Boredom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

cheaters


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Dust


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Evil people that play mind games with you.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Fishing


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Girls that pretend to be your friend just to get something done out of you.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

having to go to see the doctor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

irritating noises


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jerks


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Keeping things that remind you of people you don't like.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Liars


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Milk that doesn't taste like milk.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Nonsense


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

offensive people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

politics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quicksand


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Rude people


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Speedos on guys


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Terriers


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Underestimation


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Very annoying people.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Words that are hard for me to pronounce.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

X words because there isn't many you can dislike


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yelling people


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Z - This letter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

apricots


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Band-aids


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Cold coffee


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Driving when I'm really anxious


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Earwigs ahhhhhh


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

feelings


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Garretts. I had a couple who picked on my in Jr. High and High School...


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Hussies!


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Ice cream not existing anymore


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Keeping quiet for a long time.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Long distances between friends.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Meeting people when I don't feel like it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

not knowing what'll happen in certain situations


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Overestimating my trust in others online when the opposite is true


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Pissing contests.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

quiz


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Rating things


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

momentsunset said:


> Ice cream not existing anymore


 Since when?

S. speeches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Travelling


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

U- names? :?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Violence. Make it stop.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*wastefullness*


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

x-rays!


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Zebras


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Apples


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Burgulars


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

**** bots of POF


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Doctors


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Eating all day due to boredom.


----------



## TragicDreamz (May 9, 2012)

fast food


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Grenades


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hot weather


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Icky food.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Jogging when there are people around


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

KKK


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Last Place


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

meanies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nothing to do


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

organizing anything


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Pissed off


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Quotes I like but don't follow.... I wish I could practice certain things I preach


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rough textures that feel weird when you touch them.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Spiders- ahhhh!!!! Major major phobia. :cry


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Trusting issues


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

un[everything], but it's opposites day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

very long lines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wishing for things that'll never happen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X marking the spot


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Yelling


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Zadie Smith taking ages to write new books


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Annoying people... :roll


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Being buried alive in a grave that has no bell system designed specifically for the situation and having to spend the last few hours of life with splinters under one's fingernails and a hoarse throat.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Careless people who don't consider my feelings


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dogs. Annoying things, barking and everything. Ughh...


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

EMO


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Feeling down


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Getting challenged to a duel or gunfight and then having my opponent back down at the last minute.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

"hooligan" The word


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Idiotic bosses.

(Yeah, I don't like the word Hooligans eiether)


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Jay-Z


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Khols


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

leeches


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Mites


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Narcissists


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Obvious jokes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queens


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ravan


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

sovereignty (relating to ego)


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

toys and giants but i can tolerate _Giants and Toys_


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ultimata


----------



## Bondy (May 12, 2012)

Very vain people


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Warts


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

eXpensive things


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Young Punks


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Z, because I don't hate anything that stats with it


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

All-terrain vehicles


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

bugs


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Cat haters


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Drugs


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Early morning drills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

feeling sick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

going to see the doctor


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Hot weather


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Icky stuff on my hands


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Justin Bieber


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Kardashians


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Loose lips


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Misunderstandings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nuts in my cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Open doors


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Pens that don't work


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Quiet friends


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

RedBox


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Snobishness


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Tights


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Unorganized programs


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

vexers


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Essy90 said:


> Cat haters


I second this!

Water


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*XIPHOID* on my Scrabble rack but no place to play it.


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

yesterday


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

NomadChild said:


> Z, because I don't hate anything that stats with it


^


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

arrogance


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Breast implants.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

CD scratches


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Drug cartels


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

eating in front of people


----------



## Blanck (Apr 16, 2012)

Fried pickles. Why mess with a good thing.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

gluten


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hipsters


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

internet


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

jackas*es


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

K-words. I can never seem to come up with words that start with the letter K...


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Loves young dream


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Marriage when you are too young. I don't feel comfortable or support those who marry when they are only 21 or something. It is was too early. You have time to really think things through and plan and save money and whatnot. Wait a lil' while longer.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Narcissistic people.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ow's that wake me up at night.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

people


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Quitters


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Risky situations


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Stupidity


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

this


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ugg boots :wtf


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

vapid people


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

When people don't use the correct forms of 'your/you're', 'to/too/two', and 'there/their/they're'. You learned this stuff in 2nd grade, it's not that hard to remember!!! :mum


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> When people don't use the correct forms of 'your/you're', 'to/too/two', and 'there/their/they're'. You learned this stuff in 2nd grade, it's not that hard to remember!!! :mum


That's you're opinion.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

x-ray radiation


----------



## Estival (Jun 13, 2011)

Yetis?


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Zero* amounts of good things (lol idk)


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Arrogance


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Boogers


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Cockroaches. *shiver*


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Drugs


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

elephant turds? Wow those must be ginormous :lol


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Fakeness


----------



## sumonht1990 (Apr 29, 2012)

the naked westerns.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Guys/girls who go out of their way to be *******s


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Humourless people


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

falling down said:


> That's you're opinion.


Hahaha :roll

Irritating people!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Judgmental people.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

kazoos


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Little dogs. I hate dogs period but those little ones that yap and look like mops and the ones that shake nervously every second... I _really _wanna give a good kick.


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

Meanies who want to kick little dogs


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Naked men. :cry


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

Oranges. I hate how they smell. I hate how they taste. 
Please don't hurt little dogs!!!!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

People who can't accept that some people just don't like dogs! :teeth


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Quackz


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Rabid squirrels.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Senseless bickering.


----------



## Younique (May 6, 2012)

Tension.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfriendly people


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Valuables lying around in the open.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

When I am bored out of my mind!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

X - I'm not very fond of this letter.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Essy90 said:


> X - I'm not very fond of this letter.


Y not?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Totally Terrified said:


> Y not?


Because I usually end up posting for this letter and I can't think of many words in X. 

Zombies that run.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

arguing with trolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bologna


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Collecting useless garbage for nothing.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Drugs. I've never done them and will never do them.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Eating the same food all the time. I wish I had money to buy my own food each week.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Finding out you've been cheated on


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Going outside


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

hip hop


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Irritation (physically and emotionally lol)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Jokes that people don't laugh to.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

killing time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living (life I like but living it sucks)


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

moms who don't realize how annoying they can be


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nobody to keep me company


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Octomom.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

poop


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

quarreling


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

rape


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

splinters


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Testing someone's feelings/character without them knowing.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ugly people. I'm so mean I know but some people are just... that was mean though as I think I'm ugly too.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Veal


----------



## kismetie (May 20, 2012)

Wally West's absence from the first three episodes of Young Justice Invasion


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

X


----------



## kismetie (May 20, 2012)

yellow starburst


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Adam


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

B***** girls


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Cough drops.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Dead ends.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Endless* boring lectures


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Failing at something


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

going out anywhere


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hugs


----------



## st3phanie (May 18, 2012)

imposters


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Jokers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

kissing butt


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

Lemons :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mug shots of people. :stu


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Nosey people


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Orange scooters...I don't know


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Quack (when people make that noise) lol


----------



## painfullyshy2013 (May 26, 2012)

Rats


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Stress.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Tofu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfriendly people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vests


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

wasps


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Xena (horrible name) :no


----------



## McdonaldMiller (Apr 16, 2012)

Yemen (lots of terrorists there) lol jk


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

zaps from tasers :afr


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Arrogant douchebags


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

Burns, especially sunburns


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

Crack is whack


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Douchbags


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Email


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Failing [exams]


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hands on me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

icky tasting food


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

July weather


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Lazy people (might have said that already )


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

males


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

nifty (the word/term, just never liked it xP)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

olives uke


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

people that say "you'll find your guy when you least expect it, you're still young" -_- please burn.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

posers, pretenders, pretentious, punks and plastic people


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Quitters


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

racists


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

sarcastic people that use it 24/7 (its only funny to an extent)


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

time, the lack of it and how it flies by far to quickly


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

violence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X marking the spot


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yapping from my father :blank


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zathura


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Anal retentiveness


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Bags that don't last very long.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

creepy people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

days like this one...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

ennui


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Forgetting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going to see my counselor


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Homophobes


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Idiots


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

delete


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Killing plants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Losing at games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Making my bed


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Nagging people


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Opera


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Paranoia.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Questions I don't know the answer to


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)

republicans


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

sunburn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thinking about my future


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Unruly people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vexing problems


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Worrying


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

*xenophobia*


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

yuckiness


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

zombies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anvils dropping on my foot


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Baked beans


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Confusion.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreading the day


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Erasing stuff. :stu


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Fires D:


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

gum


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

hypocrites.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Idiots.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Insultive behaviour


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oopsy Jack hammers


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Kites (Bird)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lycra


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Mentos


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nails down a blackboard


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Orange curtains


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Politicians


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

queens


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Rats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

shelled sunflower seeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

taking out the garbage


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

upset stomachs


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

viagra slipped in my coffee as a joke


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Waiting


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

eXpiration dates


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

yodelling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zits


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Anthony Bourdain


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Broken stuff.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

cat claws


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dogs


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Extra salad (i want more chips goddamit)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Frugal existence


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Greediness.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Hatred


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

illness


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Justin Beiber haters.
The kid's got it made.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Khmer Rouge


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Lethargy


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

mean kitty-haters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing in my wallet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening certain "adult proof" packaging.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

People who pry into others' business.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Questionaires


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Repetitive negative feelings


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Self-righteous a**holes


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

term papers


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Uncle John


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Vasectomies


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Whiny women


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yams


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Z, (I dislike the letter :S)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Absolutely stressful situations.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banks


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cringing at things.


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

Dog killers/abusers


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Emptiness, feelings of...


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Essy90 said:


> Uncle John


Those bathroom readers of useless trivia? I love those.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Fornication.

JK 

Let's see.

File folders. Particularly of the manila coloring.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

intheshadows said:


> Those bathroom readers of useless trivia? I love those.


No, not those lol. I actually have an uncle named John that I can't stand 

Grapes with seeds in them.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Having to initiate all the time


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Iron lady


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

jerks


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kardashians


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Leaving the house by myself.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

mutton vindalu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

not having anything to do


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

outside


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Opposums 

They stink uke


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

paranoia


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Queen of England. :duck


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Rude people


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Spasms


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tofu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ulcers


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

Violence.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

wastefulness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X marking the spot


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yucky stuff.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

zebra print


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

anonymous internet a**holes


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Bugs.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Chuckie from Rugrats lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dogs barking


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Exhaustion


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Farts


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Going crazy


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

hypocrisy


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ignorance.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jerks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing time


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Leaving the house.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mean people...


----------



## BlueScreen (Jun 16, 2012)

Narcissists


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

Oprah


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

pricks


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

DAMMIT Q

Quinoa (never tired it, just a random q word)


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Repressed Rage


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

STDs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toads licking me!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

^lmao 

Umbrellas. I don't mind the rain.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

vegans who turn up for dinner


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

wallmart


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

eXams.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

yobs


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

zits


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

ants


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

beetles


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

chicken pox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dropping stuff


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Editing random stuff.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

flies


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

gum


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Hallucinations.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

_*Italian Guidos









*_


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jordan ( the tart )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

keeping to myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liars


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

mornings


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

nights


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

obsessive thoughts


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

pigeons


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

queues longer than my thumb


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

rapid heartbeat


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Squinting my eyes from the sun while driving.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Traffic during the day.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

uncertainty


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Voldemort


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xanadu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You! :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zamboni stampedes! :wife


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Arguing.


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

Beatles, The


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

chicken manure


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

elephants stepping on my genitals, pesky elephants


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

lol ^ I have the same problem all the time :/ 

freaking out


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Grinding noises.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having to go to appointments


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ignored by people.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Jealousy


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

kmart


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

lip talk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mornings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not having anything to do.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

onions


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Puke


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Quizzes I fail...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Religious fanatics


----------



## st3phanie (May 18, 2012)

spiders:afr


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

trespassers


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Uni-brows


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

vulgarity


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Water


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

xiphoid


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aniseed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bad days


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

crappy feeling


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

demoralized feeling..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evil monkeys. :afr


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

forgetfulness


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Gas prices :no


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

High prices at the supermarket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

idiots


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Jersey Shore


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Klu Klux Klan


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

losing


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Market forces


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Nair

That @#$& burns!


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

oil spills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pissing into the wind


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

quick sand


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Racism.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

sexism


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

Tea.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

umbrella toters


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

vulgar people


----------



## Vamp6 (Jun 24, 2012)

Winter


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

x-treme anxiety


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yucky food


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

zucchini


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Angry people..


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

bronchitis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Ditto

cherry coke


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

doo-doo


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

eggs


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

flying in economy


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

gorgeous people that are complete a-holes


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Witnessing other people's dirty fingernails.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

hard nosed people


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

ignorance


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

jealous feelings


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

killers


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

liars


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

meat


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

noisy places.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

out house


----------



## AlazarRamir (Jun 26, 2012)

Pumpkins. (Bleh)


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Queasiness.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

rapid heartbeat


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

sand


----------



## AlazarRamir (Jun 26, 2012)

testicular cancer! (who wouldn't hate that)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Dennis


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Vomit.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

zombies


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

acne


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bees- ahhh!!


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Cankar sores


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dogs. Sure I have said this but can't think of anything else atm.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Epilepsy


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Free stuff online that has to be paid for.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

gruesome pictures


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Haughty people


----------



## AlazarRamir (Jun 26, 2012)

Ignorant People


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Junk mail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

killing time


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lacking in intelligence. :um


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Morons


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

nuclear weapons


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Outward viciousness


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Prying open bottles that are hard to open.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Questioning me about something I didn't do.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Really annoying people


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Simpletons.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

two faced people


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Unorganized events.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Very slow videos....


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Weight loss on girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra people near me


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Yuppies telling people to get jobs


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

zero cookies in the house


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

annoying right wing politicians


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Blaming people for silly little things


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

carrying really heavy bags


----------



## 00mari (Jan 30, 2012)

Driving in a car without ac in the summer heat.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

elephants that are all "oh look at me, look how big and handsome I am", god i hate those kind of elephants


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

The F word


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Garbage


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hairs in my food. What up with that yo?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Idiotic morons


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

typemismatch said:


> elephants that are all "oh look at me, look how big and handsome I am", god i hate those kind of elephants


lol


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Jose. Sorry, just don't like that name.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Keeping things I don't want to keep but don't feel like throwing away or getting rid of. lol


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Losing a friend


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

Before I clicked on this thread I cynically thought of myself and low and behold the last letter was L. And I can't think of anything else right now so I'm gonna go with:

Me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

noisy people


----------



## vianna (Feb 17, 2012)

obeying


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

pollution


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Queasyness


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Tuberculosis-like cough that lasts for _weeks_!


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Sh*t


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Robbers


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^looks like some people got the alphabet mixed up

Ultra-bright lights


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Vomit


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Wild animals with rabies :x


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

x-rays at the dentist


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

yodeling


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

z pronounced 'zed' up here.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Annoying people?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

barbie doll looking women


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Church...:tiptoe


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

David Cameron


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Egg burps. :um


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

flies


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Geometry!


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

History class


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

inciting hatred


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jalapenos I guess. :?


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Kissing

I really don't like that ^^.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Loneliness...


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

mean people


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Opening water bottles with those tops that are hard to get off. :mum:b


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

N- naked fat people??


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Obtuse people


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pus. uke


----------



## Meagan (Jul 23, 2012)

quizes on math


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Removal of things from my room without my knowledge.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

SA :stu


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

The world! haha


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Unorganized rooms.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Vegitating


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

Wet door handles


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

X factor (show)


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

YOLO


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

bezoomny said:


> Marley-ites (those suburban white kids that dread their hair, smoke a lot, wear the green red and yellow Afrocentric stuff, and think that the world ended when Bob Marley died)


Hahaha


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

Zippers..they always break.


----------



## Diego Manchego (Jun 16, 2012)

Anxiety


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

baldness


----------



## vianna (Feb 17, 2012)

chocolate


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

^ 

Dust bunnies.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Envy


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

Frozen pizza


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Girls.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hoping for things that will never happen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

icky food


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Javelin


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Kit kat bars being eaten like this:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liars


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Misogyny


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice people who are really vicious on the inside.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Older siblings


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Pride.


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

Quacks (fake ppl)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Republicans


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sitting down for long periods of time.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Technical Difficulties


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Umbrellas that don't close.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Vipers


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Weddings.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X marking the spot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama!


----------



## bubblygal26 (Aug 1, 2012)

Zeccini


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Arrogant people.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bugs!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Climbing stairs.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

dooky


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Eating too much.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Fighting off a cold


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Gnats


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Getting sick.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Hot and humid weather.


----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

Illness


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Jalepenos


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Knives. They're scary... every time I see one I think it's going to fall and stab someone.


----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

Lace bite


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Multitasking in a stressful environment.


----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

Naps.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Olives. Ewwww.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Peas. Yuck!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Questions about my life asked by people I don't like.


----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

Rug burn


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Serving people I don't like.


----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

Texting and driving


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Uninvited guests.


----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

Valentines Day xD


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Walruses


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

X.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Young Money


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zippers that get stuck.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Alphabetical internet games.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Big buildings that I could get lost in.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Colds


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Depressing moments in life.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

election years


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

flies..ughhh


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Gunk in my ears.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Haters


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

Idiots


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Jackasses


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Kids.


----------



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

Losers


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Moronic behaviour.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Nosebleeds.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Opening tightly closed bottles.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

Pope (the)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Quiet plotters of my demise.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Racism


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Shoes without soles.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Tuesdays


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Umbilical cords. :um


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Venus because it's next to Mercury. :stu


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Will.I.Am


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting my house


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yelling.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Zippers that get stuck


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Ants


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Boredom.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Crowded places


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Daiquiris not even strawberry ! :no


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Eeriness


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Frogs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Goat cheese


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Horses


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Irreverence


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jealousy


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Krusty Krab. (restaurant from Spongebob Squarepants) I would never want to visit that place. Mean old Mr. Krabs. :mum


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Late lunch


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

mooses


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Nazis


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

obsessed ostriches


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Poop.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Running.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Scorpions


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Thinking too much when I'm trying to fall asleep


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Unwanted attention


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vaccines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

waiting in line


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting my house


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yapping from my father.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Avocado


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Bullies.............they're so lame.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Commercials


----------



## readingfan (Aug 10, 2012)

Everyone thinking I'm a freak just because they don't get the way I live.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Freaking out


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gangs


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Helpline workers that do anything but help.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Idiots


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jello


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Knives


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Lobotomies


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Monotones


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

narcissism


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Odors


----------



## Beautifully overcast (Aug 17, 2012)

Puke


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

quarreling


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Rumors


----------



## FallingChip (Aug 22, 2012)

****ty girls


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

tanning beds


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Urine


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Vicious girls who think they're changing my life by being in it. Ugh.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Wind-chimes.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

X-rays.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yelling


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zippers that get stuck for no reason


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Arrogance


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

bottomless pits


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Carrying heavy things.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Dragon poop. It's too big to pick up.....


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Existing


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Falling


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

greed


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Human horns. Or just humans.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Itchy scabs.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Jogging


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Killing time


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Michael Bay.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nutmeg


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Obstacles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretending to be someone I'm not while I'm out of the house.


----------



## Peppermint Tea (Sep 9, 2012)

Quaker oatmeal


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Rum. I don't like it. I luuuuuurve it!


----------



## ohm (May 2, 2012)

Sexting... d*** pics are just weird.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thin toilet paper. :um


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Upside Down Pineapple Cake


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Very close tail gaters.

Seriously, do they need to be so close that they can floss their teeth looking through my rear view mirror? 


I always want to slam on my brakes and scream.. Oops! As their bumper comes up my ***.

The best part? 

They sit at the same red light that I do. I smile and ask them if they feel better being one inch closer to the line than me.


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Wasabi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xrays


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

yodeling


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

X- words!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Atheists


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ On Y

Yelling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

actors who suck at it


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

blindness


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Claustrophobia.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

do doo


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

earwax


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Fake kindness.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Garbage


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hot weather


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Ineptitude


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

J crew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping secrets


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Little Bo Peep 
I had a scary Halloween experience as a child and I've hated her ever since. :blank


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Miracle Whip


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Narcissists!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Other people having fun


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pop Tarts


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Quotient


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Racing through the store


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

social anxiety (duh)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tarantulas


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ultra Violets rays


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Vulnerability


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Waking up


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xercising


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama! :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippers breaking


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Aerospace


----------



## dave76 (Jan 4, 2010)

buttons


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Chewing food loudly.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Descriptive video. I'm sure it's great for the visually impaired but it's so annoying when it somehow turns on and you can't figure out how to turn it off.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Engaging in conversation with someone only to be trolled in the end.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Frosting on cake -.-


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

gracamoli


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Humans


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

ijustwantluv


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

jumping jacks


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Killing plants


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Lice


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Mathematics


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Naughty kids. :lol


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Over-ambitious people


----------



## Kirceratops (Sep 20, 2012)

I know this will be obvious but...

People.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet People!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Rain


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

sports


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Troublemakers


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Underpants?


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)

Vanity.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

white lights


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

x rated films


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Yolo (the word)


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

zucchini


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

as*holes


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

buttholes


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)

Conspiracies.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

dancing


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Electronic toilets. Stop flushing when I'm not done!! I had one flush 3 times before I was done. :mum


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

fleas


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Giant bugs.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

High expectations


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Itching! Eek.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Junebugs! Thankfully did not have any around the apartment this year, unlike last year.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Kicking (Being tempted to kick people when irritated.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Licking anything other than Toads!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Making plans (they never go right it seems)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Necrosis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening a letter and getting a paper cut


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Pee stains. On anything.


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Quizzes


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

ratty little dogs


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Styrofoam


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Twilight 

(probably already said 1,000,000 times but I don't care)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under cooked eggs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Velvet Red Cake


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Wesley Snipes in Passenger 57 - he had too much of an attitude problem and could have got everybody killed


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xavier University


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Yelling


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Zits


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

All Saints










They're just soooo boring


----------



## ucmethruitall (Sep 20, 2012)

Bullies


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Coconut


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Douche bags


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Eggs


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Flakes


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Garbage


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Hairy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Imbeciles


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Jersey Shore. :mum:mum:mum


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Kool Aid


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Questions that cause anxiety


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Rotten vegetables


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Selfishness


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Trouble.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

unruly children


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Vanity


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

weeds


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

X


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Yellow M&Ms.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zoosk.com


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Agitated customers


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Bernd Eichinger


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Crap


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Deep middles to above ground pools.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enemies


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Frenemies.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

G-Unit


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Halle Berry wearing clothes.


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

Ice on the road


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Justin Bieber


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Kim Kardashian -_-


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lady Gaga


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

mongooses


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nausea


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Octopus


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

People who pause movies a lot


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Quarreling.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Renault, i dont like any of them.


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

Spit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Travelling


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Using too much electricity in one room.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Viscous sauces


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Water music (Händel)


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

^:sus

X-rays


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Yapping when I want quiet


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

pythonesque said:


> ^:sus
> 
> X-rays


I'm sorry... I really can't stand Händels Water Music. I don't know why. It just gets on my nerves whenever I listen to it. I guess there must be something wrong with me. Or maybe I have a repressed childhood trauma involving the Water Music. I don't know. I'm sorry for having such an aberrant musical taste. 

Zumba dancers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ants


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Bad manners


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Crickets- ewww!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dogs barking


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

eeriness


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> I guess there must be something wrong with me. Or maybe I have a repressed childhood trauma involving the Water Music. I don't know. I'm sorry for having such an aberrant musical taste.


Calm down 

Facebook for F


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Genghis Khan

he was just awful!!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

High heels


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Irritating sounds??


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Janet Jackson.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

khakis


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Lovesongs (most of them)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mornings


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

naggers


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Orange juice with pulp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut butter (chunky)


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Queers.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Rapid spreading of gossip/rumours :no


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Severed body parts.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Tumors.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Ugly girl on SAS with "sexy" username 'sweetluvgirl' who hits on everyone forcing us to block her.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Vicious beatings


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Woman "sweetluvgirl" on the forums.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting my house


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Zany, insane and unstable user "sweetluvgirl."


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ Forgot Y

Yacking


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

any temperature higher than 25 degrees celsius


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Boats


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

car crashes


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dogs


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

electric shocks


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Favouritism


----------



## MNM (Oct 3, 2012)

germs


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Hungarian Fascists


----------



## fishpie (Sep 28, 2012)

ideology


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

jumpiness


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Kolonialists


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

lethargy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Making my bed


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

numbers


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Oil companies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pink eye


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

Quorn uke


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

Rent


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Spiders :afr


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Timbers FC


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

unexciting days


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

vomit


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Wendy's


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

X-rays.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeast infections.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zits


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Aubergine! It's the most terrible fruit I've ever encountered. Only the thought of aubergine makes my neck hairs bristle.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Barking dogs when I'm trying to sleep!!


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

cabage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Days like today.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

earthquakes- ahhh!!


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

failure


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Gumby


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Heartburn


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

Itchiness.


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Jelly beans


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

kickball


----------



## Aussiery (Sep 17, 2012)

A girl on this site called SurrealDreamer a very rude person.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

.....


Losing. Happens a lot


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

Mornings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ninja attacks!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

orange juice with pulp. OJ in general kinda tastes like barf...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink elephants


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Oops!

Forgot the Q

Quantum physics


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Repeating what I have just said


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

sick days


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Tragedies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unbelievably moronic people in positions they aren't smart enough to do correctly.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Very windy days


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

wondering too much


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

sdsd


----------



## whatsgoingon (Oct 13, 2012)

yam


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Zzquil.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Anchovies


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Bridges


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Driving. Just not for me I guess.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Engaging in conversation with someone I can't understand :blank


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Fire


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Growling :afr


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

hot sauce


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ignorance


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Jealousy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Krispy Kreme's


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lovers in the park :bah


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

mosquitoes! like flying daddy-long legs


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nails that are terribly long :afr


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

ornaments


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

people


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Quoting the same person over and over again.


----------



## Dragonfly2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Roaring trucks that wake you up early in the morning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping in too late


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Trouble at work :afr


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

utterly stupid people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

very stupid people


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

waking up early


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

X


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Yellow pants


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zombies in my backyard.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Angry bees.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Bills, bills and more bills.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Cliff hangers.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Dangerous things within my reach.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Electricity outages


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Fighting for no reason.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

getting older


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Jokes that aren't funny :blank


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

kitchens


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Loud ppl in libraries


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Madness overpowering me in public.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

noises when I'm trying to sleep


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Obnoxious people.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Plastic wrap. Can never get the bloody thing nice and neat! Stupid blade on the box does nothing!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Quarantine


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Reality shows.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Shipping charges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

totally moronic managers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

United Airlines


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Vandalism


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Parking fees.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

waiting for stuff


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

X-rays


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yolo


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Zippers that get stuck


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Angry Birds. It's everywhere! Argghh!!


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Buzzing sounds


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Creaking doors


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Dirt


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Earwax


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Flying (like, in a plane).


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Grinning (being forced to) at someone I don't like.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

hot weather!!! Soooo sick of it!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Insufficient information given when trying to solve a problem.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

jumping jacks


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Keeping quiet despite being asked to speak.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Loud people who are just generally loud for no reason. They seem to not have an 'inside voice'.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Mosquitoes


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Night clubs


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Opening a bottle of Coke, it fizzes and spills all over me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Picking up my room


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet time being interrupted


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

risks...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Selfishness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talking to people that I don't know.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under cooked eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vapidity


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Waxing (Ouch)


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

X, yup the letter x


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

yawning I get jaw lock


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

zipping it shut when I want to say something


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Arrogant souls.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Bipolar people


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Candy Corn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drinking too much


----------



## smevel (May 25, 2012)

Empty drink


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Fashion being important to somebody.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Greed in pro sports :mum


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Habbitual liars
(fix'd)


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

insensitivity


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Junk


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Kids who smoke.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Losing things


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

morning


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Neon lights in my room.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

old people


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Prince Harry


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Quails


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Prince Harry


We have something in common.......

PS:Reality.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Snakes


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Too many hot days


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ I hear ya :/


Ugly me


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Verbosity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wishing for things that'll never happen


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

X being such a tough letter to come up with things for.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yams


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zippers that get stuck :blank


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arrogance


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Burns


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

cults (who does??)


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Death.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Eminem


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Flying (In planes, obviously)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Godzilla


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

insects


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Jerk-offs.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

knives


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Loud people


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mars?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nasty people who vote republican


----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)

Orange squash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peeing into the wind!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

quantum mechanics


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

running


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Standing in line


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Torches


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vexing problems


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

White people.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

X words.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz, not being able to get enough of them. :yawn


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ants in my house. I don't mind ants outside, but them crawling all over your house and on your feet and body, no.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Bees


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Cardboard


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Demanding people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil geniuses :evil


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Facebook drama :afr


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

gross smells


----------



## smevel (May 25, 2012)

Hocus Pocus

that movie was terrible


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Ian Somerhalder. (How come people find him hot)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

jalapenos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kissing butt


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

lying


----------



## m27 (Nov 14, 2012)

Making people go silent.


----------



## thepigeon2222 (Nov 16, 2012)

kanye west


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

How did we get from n to k??? hahaha. Olives (green ones)


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Nicole G said:


> How did we get from n to k??? hahaha. Olives (green ones)


Ugh, my head is confused after your intervention. 
I hate Prince of Persia.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Quests?


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Romney


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

self righteous people


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Too much people on this forum..bad people.......


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

"U" or "R" or other shortened abbreviations of words.

Just type the whole word!! Its only three letters long!!!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

People with no sense of decency.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet time being interrupted


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Reality


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Seven hungry wolves


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

This being a pointless thread.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Otherside said:


> "U" or "R" or other shortened abbreviations of words.
> 
> Just type the whole word!! Its only three letters long!!!





General the Panda said:


> People with no sense of decency.


How did we get from "U" to "P"? Lol.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

A ***** *****, that's that **** I don't like.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very bad days


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Whiny people :bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yams


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Mayonnaise on sandwiches. People who don't end up doing what they tell you they are going to do. Most everything on television from what I've seen. Holes in socks.

Scratch that. Didn't realize this was in Games.

Zits.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

aching


----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)

burning


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Comparing


----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)

Discrimination


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Electronic malfunctions.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Fights


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Great people becoming bad.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hideous hypocrites


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ignorant people.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

June


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

killing time


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Liars


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Mallards


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing to do


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

ompalopa's


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

People.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet people! :kma


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ruffians


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slow lines


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Time passing slowly


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Unity...especially when the united party is against me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

very hot weather


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Wild crowds


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

...xanthodont?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yoyos -_- I was never good at them.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zealots


----------



## SAD Awareness (Apr 17, 2012)

avocado pits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ants in my house


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Bullet points (I know, weird one, huh? The dots just confuse me and I'm like...what??!)


----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)

Cockroaches


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Decisions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eating in restaraunts


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

flunking


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Genocide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

heartburn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idiots


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

jokesters (like the annoying kids in my Econ class who play pranks on the poor substitute teacher and think they're all-that)


----------



## Okajuurou (Jan 6, 2012)

_Ku Klux Klan_


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

looking and not finding


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

mosquito


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nosy people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

old bread


----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)

Parsnips


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Quietness when it is awkward silence o^o


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

raspy jello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stupid people


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Trying your hardest and nothing good coming from it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Uncontrollable muscle movements


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Vaccine shots


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Walking into doors


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

xenophobia


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Yogurt.


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Zanies


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aniseed


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bees! Ahhhh!!


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

catapeeler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doing dishes


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

earwigs- eewww!!


----------



## MizzMaroc (Dec 6, 2012)

Flies who don´t let you sleep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going outside


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

heat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idiots in charge


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

jocks


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Ke$ha


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^I agree

Lost items


----------



## Kittylee (Nov 9, 2012)

Moobs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No friends


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mornings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You went backwards instead of forward. 

Politics


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Quarter system (at my university)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

rancid smells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

stupidity


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Trolls. :troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly babies


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> Ugly babies


:lol

Velour tracksuits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wet Willies


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Xenophobia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yelling


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Zoophilia


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Attention seeking


----------



## CheesyBites (Nov 14, 2012)

Bragging


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream (Mar 2, 2010)

Cankles.


----------



## Mea (Nov 11, 2012)

cucumbermoisturecream said:


> Cankles.


Rofl. I lost it.

Death


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Mea said:


> Rofl. I lost it.
> 
> Death


Eggplants


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

flames


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gangrene


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having to do the dishes


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

insects


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Jokes that make no sense...........


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Knockoffs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaving the house.


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Mowing the lawn. :no


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Nodding off to sleep after I just woke up.


----------



## Mea (Nov 11, 2012)

Obnoxious people.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Running out of toilet paper


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Sadness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thinking about my troubles.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under cooked meat


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

V For Vendetta


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Warlocks!


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Xmas songs playing on the radio


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yapping


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Zoos.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asthma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breaking things


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

C**t (the word)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doing dishes


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Egg salad


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Falling off cliffs


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

electric shocks


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Filling out forms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going outside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having people over thsat I don't know


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Internet memes (I've been planning to confess this for a long time. Now you know it. :blush)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing time


----------



## himynameisshy (Dec 26, 2012)

talking


----------



## himynameisshy (Dec 26, 2012)

my B my computer is stupid and said "t" was next....carry on


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaving the house


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maggots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never having much to do.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Opinionated people.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Pretending to be happy when all you want to do is throw erasers at people's faces.


----------



## Dion Phaneuf (Dec 22, 2012)

Queen of England


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Raw radish


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Spiders.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Talkative girls who think they're all that.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

ugly personality traits


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Veel's geluk liedjies..............


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

War


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yawning all the time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippers breaking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

***holes who don't like me.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Bigotry. (aka aussie patriotism)


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Cooking shows on TV


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dumb people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eating at restaurants


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Farts


----------



## theintrovertedgirl (Jun 23, 2012)

Germs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hinges that are not working.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

insects


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jokes that are bad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

killing freezes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monsters under my bed!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Noises when I sleep


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Outings (good ones) that end so soon.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Pain


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Quite places where even the slightest sound I make can seem like an explosion.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

rats


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Slavery


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Talkative people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly babies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vexxing problems


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Whiners


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

xylophones


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Don't like being told what to do


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Woops. Zzzzzebras


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Apple (the brand)


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

*****es


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

cirrhosis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dummies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everyone! :kma


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Flowers


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

gum


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

HAILSTONE!!! So painful! lol XD


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Idiots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jerks


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaving the house


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Mold


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

******s


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Obnoxious idiots


----------



## cdx (Jan 14, 2013)

pretension


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Quiet people with bad attitudes.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

reports


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sour grapes


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Trespassers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ubiquity.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Vegetarians on Come Dine with Me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Water that is puh-looted.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra dirty dishes


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

yucky stuff


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

Worms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Yankees, the baseball team. uke


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zombie attacks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alien invasions!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

barking!!!


I like the Yankees baseball team...:tiptoe


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Christina Aguilera

(her new stuffs at least)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dancing


----------



## WorldsWaiting4UAndMe (Jan 18, 2013)

Evilness


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Fruitcake


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

God


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hassles


----------



## SnowSunRainClouds (Dec 3, 2012)

Isolation (in particular the feeling of isolation)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jerks


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Kisses that don't make me feel anything.


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Lovers who do explicit things in public.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Marilyn manson.

Don't lik his music


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Nicki Minaj


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old socks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Parties


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quitting something once I've started it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Running around doing stuff I don't want to do.


----------



## Things Unsaid (Nov 26, 2012)

Sour foods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taking out the garbage.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Untied shoelaces


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Valentine's Day


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Water everywhere


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Xenophobes


----------



## Shannan (Jan 2, 2013)

Yuppies


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zoos


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Ant Invasion!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Buffoons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Creeps


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Dicks that pretend to like you then completely desert you.


----------



## offtheheezay (Feb 3, 2013)

Earmuffs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Freaks


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Gelatin


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

hunger at odd hours :/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Insomnia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jokes that aren't funny


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Krampen.... that's dutch for cramps, I couldn't think of anything else xD


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

liars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meeting people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not having anything to do


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

obstinance


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Pineapple on pizza


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Quizzes.

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk 2 App


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Robot attacks!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sister at times....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talking to strangers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underlines that go through words anyway.


----------



## Jeffyll and Hyde (Jan 16, 2013)

Vast amounts of people


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Working out (as in rigorous exercise)


----------



## burlesquefox (Jan 26, 2013)

xmas shopping


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yelling?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie attacks!


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Aliens


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Boats


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Calling people for phone interviews :|


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Ducks, they freak me out.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs that are undercooked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flies


----------



## Jess93 (Feb 15, 2013)

Grapefruits....YUCK!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Horseradish


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Icy roads


----------



## Existin (Feb 14, 2013)

Jerks


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Kissing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lips that hurt due to acne or ingrown facial hair


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Monkey business.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nicks while shaving.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Office, working in ( but that's what I do, so... )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Puking uke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quips that are derogatory


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

romantic comedies


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

Sea (ocean) smells.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Taxes for almost every freakin thing.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Urinals, 

I simply cannot do what needs to be done when there are other guys standing next to me, my brain won't allow it to flow!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Vultures


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Wet socks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Yahoo. I mean really. Yahoo? anyone?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Zoo


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

Area rugs

I'm keen on full room carpeting, area rugs just don't do it for me


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

broccoli


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

coughing when I laugh - it could trigger a B .... bronchitis!


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

dirt


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Elbow in my side :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

foot odor


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Gas prices


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

heroism


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Illness


----------



## vienna812 (Feb 28, 2013)

JLS


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Killing ants,and other living things.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Lakers


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Manure


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Neighbors.


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

Oral surgery


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pneumonia, the disease (I don't have it! :fall).


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Quitting on stories that I once put so much into :/


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

rambunctiousness


----------



## BlankOne (Feb 25, 2013)

Spiders


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Toenail clippings


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ulterior motives


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Valentine's Day


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Weight gain


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

xenophobia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yawning a lot. :yawn


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Zombies.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Apples


----------



## Dragonair (Aug 21, 2012)

Bullcrap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Colds uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dogs barking


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Gary Oak


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

Hot mayonnaise


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Indian food


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jumping to the wrong conclusions


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

karaoke


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

losing money.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Maroon 5 
:no


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

nausea uke


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

olives


----------



## Jarebear (Mar 12, 2013)

people


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Queers..
Im not hating on gay people, just anyone who deliberately acts 'camp' :roll


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I don't like things that are alphabetical. God, I really hate that. How people have to have their rules and stuff. Who decided that P should come after O. I think it's ridiculous. I really do. Why do we have such silly rules. What difference does it make what order the alphabet comes in. This really makes me mad, it really does. Makes me want to punch the wall. Or at least wag my finger at it in a menacing way.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reality


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sneezing


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

turds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly babies


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

Violent drivers.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Woods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

Zaps from static electricity


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

Arguing


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Blushing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Calling people


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

being me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Driving in traffic


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

Eggie Farts D:

ohh sorry, i didn't get the idea of the thread before...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fraud


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going outside


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Hailstones


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

insincere people


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Jerkiness


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Kissing someone's as s


----------



## crazaylulu (Feb 12, 2010)

Elders who gossip about your life and life choices.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

F*cking muppets


----------



## crazaylulu (Feb 12, 2010)

woops totally missed the alphabetic part haha... I promise I know that E does not come after K in the alphabet


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Girls.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

crazaylulu said:


> woops totally missed the alphabetic part haha... I promise I know that E does not come after K in the alphabet


Looks like we just started it over


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hangovers


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Ice cream in the winter.


----------



## jennyrsand (Mar 3, 2013)

Jalapeños


----------



## Albedo (Feb 16, 2013)

Kinder surprise, I don't like toys in my food.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaving the house.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

monotony


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nicki Minaj


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oysters


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

People who use cliches in run-on sentences different strokes for different folks I guess haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet time being interrupted


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rats!


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

social anxiety


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Toffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly babies


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Varicose veins - possibly voldemort


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

x-factor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama! :kma


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Zebra meat ( horse family should not be for consumption.)


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Asparagus


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

BoReDom


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

*****


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Dental drills.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enemies


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

French toast


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Gonorrhea


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity :eyes


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

Jail


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Ku Klux Klan


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Losing


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Moles


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Nosy neighbours


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Octopus... those fk'ers can kill you..


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Prison


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Queues


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reality


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Slugs


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Transformers (The Movies)


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Under the scorching heat of the sun...


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Vegans who can't introduve themselves without declaring their veganism


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking outside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yams


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Zebras. Those stripped b*stards deserve to die.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Anxiety


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Creeps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Driving in traffic


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Edam cheese


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> Yams


What ARE yams??


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Fridge magnets/ fridge clutter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going outside



Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> What ARE yams??


Ever heard of Google? :b


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hysterectomies. (first thing that came to mind  )


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Insult


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> What ARE yams??


Sweet Potatoes.(and they're awesome!)

J
Jellyfish


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Karma :/


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Laxatives.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Moaning


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Nandos critics.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Olives.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Palindromes, they bore me. I mean why some people get so excited about them and practically cum at the site of one is beyond me.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Quark - bork.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

racist people


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

Stupidity


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

tragedy


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Unicorns.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Vaginas


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

women


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X marking the spot


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zits


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Angry people


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

bisexual


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Calling people


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

defeat


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Earwax


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

Failure


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Grumpiness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Horse stampedes! :eek


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Impatience


----------



## Possessed Petey (May 11, 2013)

Jew...elry :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping secrets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to people that talk too much


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Making my bed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never feeling mentally well


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Octopuses.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Pee on toilet seats!! Clean it up whoever last used the toilet!! Sooo gross.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet People. :kma


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rotten eggs.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Stepping in poop


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Toothaches


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

Uncomfortable silences :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vexing problems


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weddings


----------



## Tink76 (May 10, 2013)

X-rays at the dentist. They make me put this heavy vest thing over my chest, is it lead? Because it's damn heavy like that.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yams


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

zucchini


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

asparagus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being bored


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

chtupid people. (j/k)

censoring


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dimwits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escargot


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Finnish Eurovision Song Contest entries


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Gnomes


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

hugs


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Insects


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing time


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Liars


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Mint ice cream


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Narcissism


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

oprah


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Phishing


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Querimoniousness


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Reformed presbyterian churches


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Snakes on a plane.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trolls on forums


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Wet dog smell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X marking the spot


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Yelling


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

0*Zero(none)


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Anthropomorphism


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Bellicosity


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Cheating


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Doofuses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everyone! :kma


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Fuchsia (the color)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going outside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hairy animals


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Incorrigibility


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Kamikaze pilots flying towards me


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Nicotine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oysters


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Perniciousness


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

queues


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Robots (Thanks to Skynet, I'll never be able to trust them.)


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

Sun dried tomatoes.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Tooth aches.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Umbrellas

They're for pussies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very long lines.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

War


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

X-Men

they would never fight me 1 on 1, punks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama! :kma


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Zig-zag roads.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Belligerence


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Callousness


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Dispiteousness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eating in restaurants


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Floating spit


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

Grandiosity


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Horseradish


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

Impatience


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Jerks!


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

(the) ku klux klan


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Liars


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Machiavellian notions


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

Naive people


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

oysters


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

Political correctness


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Qq (fps games)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rust


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Shallow people...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Traffic


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Unicycles


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

Vertigo


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Witchcraft


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

xanthan gum


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Yodeling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippers breaking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abalone


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

rude people


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Bartering


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Canker sores


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dogs barking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elevators


----------



## axlb (Jun 30, 2013)

Frappé


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Grapefruit


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

Heat


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Insects


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Kale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaving the house


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Making small talk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nastiness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oysters


----------



## trymed (Jun 28, 2013)

P , the letter p.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Quarreling pointlessly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rainy days


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Sanctimoniousness


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

Telephones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Utter morons in positions of authority


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

violence (too much of it)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking outside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yelling


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zaps of the brain from med withdrawal


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Avocado


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

bugs


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Canned food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dumb people in position of authority


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everyone! :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falling down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going anywhere


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hang nails! Ugh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Illness


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

jam


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

ku klux klan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liars


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

Moths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never having anything to do


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oysters


----------



## Bored1993 (Aug 3, 2013)

Pee


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Quantum (i.e Quantum physics :afr ).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Repeating myself


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Social situations


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Turnstiles


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Ugly crying.


----------



## Bored1993 (Aug 3, 2013)

Vindictive people


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

White Chocolate


----------



## Bored1993 (Aug 3, 2013)

Xenon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yogurt that is OLD


----------



## Bored1993 (Aug 3, 2013)

zoo


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

Ants ( red ones  )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being where I live


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dogs barking


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Ecchi!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freaks like you! :kma


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> Freaks like you! :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Growing plants


----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)

Hell


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ignorance


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Junkies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping secrets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living alone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moving


----------



## ellz (Aug 24, 2013)

needles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Operations


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

pencils


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Quitting


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Routine dental appointments


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

Sims


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Torchwood: Miracle Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly babies


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Violence


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Weapons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X marking the spot


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yahtzee


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

XBOX


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebra stampedes! :eek


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ailments


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cider


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Deterioration


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

falling down


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

George clooney (as an actor)


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

germs


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

Granite slabs falling on my head


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

grass stains


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Heat


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Incoming Spam


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jars (where you have to run them under the hot tap, or put them in your parents door & close it to loosen the lid - oops I don't do that on my doors.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

killing time


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mail that arrives postage due.


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

Origami that's made out of dead people's skins (I saw some silly posts and decided I'm going to try to be as ridiculous as possible in this thread).


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

perfume


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Queasy feelings from anxiety


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

roasted spam


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Trucks on the expressway in the wintertime


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Utter stupidity


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Vampires


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Wasted tax dollars


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Xenotropic Leukemia


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Yellow leaders


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Zombie fetishes


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Atheist's


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Butter gone rancid


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Corrupt officials who laugh all the way to the bank


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Drivers who sit up my *** all the way down the road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fake people


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Harpsichord Music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jokes that aren't funny


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Knuckles Cracking


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Moose Heads On Walls


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Nosy people.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Online waiting game.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Obese sympa-thigh-zers.

and

Putrid smells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quitting something once I've started it


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rolos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scallops


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

U-Turns when there's a police car nearby.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Venereal disease


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Wobbly chair legs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zits


----------



## TheAceInTheHole (Jan 10, 2013)

Crappy movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dropping stuff on the floor


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Failures.


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Gray weather days


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Indian burns


----------



## Daisy Mae (Mar 31, 2013)

junk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Liars


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Name-calling


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

Myopia


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Motherf**king snakes on motherf**king planes. No idea why this came to my mind.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morons in charge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing to do


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Onesies


----------



## Fonts (Sep 15, 2013)

Prejudice


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Quick comeback sarcastic remarks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reality


----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)

Social Anx.... Nah that's been done to death I imagine.. Lol

Society.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tonsilitus


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Various sized potholes in the road


----------



## cinnamon12 (Sep 4, 2013)

Wasting time


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yapping dogs


----------



## Blistig (Sep 23, 2013)

Standing in line at the supermarket.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Zits


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Backups of traffic


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dirges


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Earache


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flies


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Glee (tv)


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hurrying at work


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Junk mail


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Kardashians.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

money, its too much trouble to get to it


----------



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)

shallow people


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Ursa Majors.


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Vacuous music


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Water cus I drowned when I was 9 in Spain :afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xsisting like this


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

Yolo. More so the people who use that word


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Water cus I drowned when I was 9 in Spain :afr


Water is the best - stick with shallow depths first. I had an incident, too, but I wouldn't let it stop me. It was a backyard pool and I slipped on a decline into the deeper water, not knowing it was there, and had a bit of trouble.

They sent me home - I was actually more embarrassed than anything.

*Z*ip lines - they are too high and don't look like they can stop.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AceEmoKid said:


> Ursa Majors.


OMG! *A*nimations of things like this while outside running on a clear night! :lol


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Water is the best - stick with shallow depths first. I had an incident, too, but I wouldn't let it stop me. It was a backyard pool and I slipped on a decline into the deeper water, not knowing it was there, and had a bit of trouble.
> 
> They sent me home - I was actually more embarrassed than anything.
> 
> *Z*ip lines - they are too high and don't look like they can stop.


Oh im not like COMPLETELY scared of water  I'll go in aslong as I can touch the floor and theirs zero risk of me drowning :yes

+ Swimming lessons at school were when I was 11 I was already scared of water by then so I didnt learn to swim T_T lol.

+ When I try to actully swim I use so much energy with my arms and feet and I literally go nowhere LOL xD 
-------------------------------------------

ANTS!! 
Me and my sister grew some strawberrys at my grans and some birds ate some :cry SO we put some netting over them so they couldn't eat anymore then the ants decided to invade them :c


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Axes to the forehead! :eek


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Bank fees


----------



## EyeScream (Aug 20, 2012)

Doing homework


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Explosions


----------



## Asaad (Oct 4, 2013)

Flying :<


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Harry Hill


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

I


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kissing


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Loud people


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nosy people


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Orgasming violently, it really ruins your day.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Pinching my fingers in things


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quips that are insulting.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

S**t stirrers


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

tablets


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

ufos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very long lines


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Is it the actual UFO, or the skinny grey dudes that stick things up your ***? 'Cause that would be discrimination, man. Not cool.
> 
> Weasel Face by the Ramones. That's mostly a **** album.


what?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Xrays


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Zips!

My hair is always getting caught in the one on my coat.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A lot of people around me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baseball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drinking too much beer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Election time


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Fiction books


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Second and third hand smoke.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think we are on the letter G.

Goofs


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Ignorance


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jack....well, you get the idea.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Leeches


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Social Anxiety.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Noodles


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Pigs


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Rollercoasters


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

Toothaches, they're no fun to have.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under cooked eggs


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Wifi signal dropouts.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xrays gone berserk!


----------



## GMR21 (Sep 14, 2013)

Yogurt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

apples that have ROTTEN!


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Beee stings, I guess who does ? Lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clams


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Downtown crime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having to go out


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Inconsideration


----------



## MrSokols (Oct 13, 2013)

jack daniels


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Losing my phone, my keys, my marbles...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meatloaf, most people don't know how to cook it right.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Opinionated people who don't respect yours if it's different from theirs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peeing into the wind!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> How do you know you don't like that? Did you... try it? :afr
> 
> Quitting. I'm really good at it, sadly.


The Golden Shower isn't for everyone. Alas, I'm excellent at quitting, too. Along with avoiding trying in the first place.

Rejection (both giving it--had to do that last night in fact and my stomach was in knots, had to pop an Ativan--and getting it)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stupidity


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Toothaches


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Unctuous people


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

V.I.P's....prancing around thinkin they are something special


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weekends


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Xena


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Yams


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zippers that break


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Aches of any kind: neck, head, tummy...All 3 of which I have right now :/



likeaspacemonkey said:


> Giggly chicks. They make me very nervous.


Then you are sooo gonna luuurrrvvve what I just posted on your page!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bees


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cactus needles


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Egotistical people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feeling lonely


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Gastric distress


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Hot weather


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

Indigestion


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Jaywalkers.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

KFC


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Loneliness. :rain


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Marilyn Manson music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Needing other people's help


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Odors (malodorous ones: i.e. ripe b.o., bad breath, stinky foot odor, eau de wet dog, strong fish or onion smells permeating the apartment, stench from accidentally stepping in doggy doo, and odors which result from unpleasant bodily functions...) uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Playing board games


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Queasiness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reality


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Slugs


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The temptation to eat something in the middle of the night (right now, 1:30 a.m.)


----------



## PandaPurrp (Jan 30, 2013)

Umbrellas that don't work.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Uh oh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

underminers


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Uranium.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly avatars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

utility poles knocked down in accidents.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Washing dishes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xs on images posts.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Mama! :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippers breaking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asthma


----------



## SpaghettiCapsule (Oct 25, 2013)

Binge drinking


----------



## Diffidence (Oct 27, 2013)

Congolese ministers of integration...


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Dead inside feeling.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Earwigs


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

funerals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going anywhere


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Haters


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Idiots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joining groups


----------



## xDandelionx (Oct 31, 2013)

Kinky jokes.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Long lines


----------



## DeeStyles (Oct 30, 2013)

Musty guys...


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nincampoops.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Obstinate people


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Pimples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet time being interrupted


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rats and mice.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

****


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stupidity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taking out the garbage


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

ugly people


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vending machines


----------



## Diffidence (Oct 27, 2013)

Washington D.C.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Yelling


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Abstinence.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

CBT(such bull****)


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Dogs.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Earwigs. Man, I hate them. So disgusting.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

French onion soup.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Charmander said:


> French onion soup.


Noooo!!! How can someone hate French onion soup? I don't even like onions and I love French onion soup. It's the broth, and the bread, and the cheese.... Oh wow. I didn't even realize that was possible...

Gas. Of all kinds. Having to pay exorbitant prices to fill up my car. Getting stomach cramps after eating dairy or garlic. Catching a whiff of my roommate's inconsiderate and sneaky expulsions. uke (Isn't it just common courtesy to leave the room and come back later?) Gas is never good in any form.


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Hockey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iggy Pop


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Salvador Dali said:


> Dogs.


Dags, you don't like dags?

Ketchup, I'm more of a mayonnaise guy


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Milk that isnt in bags :c


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Nagging (Being the receiver or the giver of it. It doesn't feel good to either party and it doesn't work.)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Pollution and politicians.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

People asking to be banned. Not knowing why. Or whats up.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Quarreling


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Sad pandas 


I like when they slide and stuff in the play ground
So cute!!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Torn hearts.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly babies


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Vomiting


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

worrying.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

xerothermic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yanking my own chain.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Zapp Brannigan


----------



## KeepItQuiet (Nov 5, 2013)

Assumptions


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Binge drinkers


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Computer problems.


----------



## wraith1407 (Nov 4, 2013)

Earwigs


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Figs (never tried 1 tho)


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Fun :<


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going outside


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Halitosis.



wraith1407 said:


> Earwigs


I hear ya (no pun intended ) those things give me the heeby-jeebies!



Kalliber said:


> Fun :<


Every party has a pooper, that's why we invited you.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Illness


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Jackazzes


----------



## Damiennn (Sep 5, 2013)

kanye west


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Losing things! Looking for them!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Needing other peoples help


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Old habits that you find really difficult to overcome.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Somehow I don't believe you.
> 
> *O*h yeah. That.


The band... lol


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Quandaries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raisins


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Smoky rooms, smoky hair, smoky clothes... I don't like the smell of smoke or breathing in smoke.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taking out the garbage


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Unwashed hands--particularly those of my roommate after he uses the bathroom and comes straight into the kitchen and makes a sandwich. His 3 or more times a day routine... Add to that Unwiped spilled, dripped, sticky stuff when making said sammiches...



Toad Licker said:


> Taking out the garbage


Me neither, so it's the only thing I insist that my roommate do. I'm the only one who ever cleans our place (and he dirties it up again immediately, literally immediately,) so that's where I draw the line. Since he obviously is unfazed by dirt, germs, and just general filth, he can be the one who takes the garbage out and lifts the lid of our complex's nasty- azz dumpster. I sound really resentful and bitter, huh? Yep, I so am. I need to move...

*Sorry, that probably belonged in the "What's Bothering You" thread, but I'm on a droid that's a PIMA to use, so *shrug* it's staying... Not retyping it elsewhere...


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Very long waiting periods at appointments.


----------



## SweetExplosion (Sep 18, 2013)

Waiting for school to be over...god it'd dreadful.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yucky floors


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Zapping people accidentally with static electricity...okay, well, it's kind of fun :b


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

Bran flakes. Do people actually eat those for enjoyment?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

^My mom likes them :b (or maybe she eats them for digestion)

Chipped nail polish


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Energy Drinks, they taste funny


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Gutter balls when bowling.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

"*H*AY GUYS HOW'RE Y'ALL DOIN' TONIGHT??"

"Wooooo~"

"WATT?? I CAN'T HEEEEEEAR YOUUUU"

"WOOOO"

"C'MON, GUYS, LOUDER, I STILL CAN'T HEAR YA!!!!"

"WOOOOOOOO"

ugh :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Illness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Junk in my trunk :eek


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Kittens, /punt


----------



## Diffidence (Oct 27, 2013)

Leftists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Needing other peoples help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oysters


----------



## myhalo123 (Nov 18, 2009)

Qabbage. 
- Elmer Fudd


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

rats


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Social media


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Twitter.....I don't twit; I am not a twit. Sit on it!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under cooked eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very long lines


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Xylitol Gum. Too much makes my tummy feel weird!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yahtzee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero milk when you need it.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Ants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being alone all of the time.


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

Disappointment


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Earaches


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

failing


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2012)

Guilt or guns not sure if someone already said them,excuse me if so.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having to go outside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Junk in my trunk! :eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping secrets


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

liars


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Nosehairs that peek out to say "hello!"


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

octopus on a plate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phone calls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet time being interrupted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reality


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Swimming


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taking out the garbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ur mama! :kma


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Viruses


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

vulgarness


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Viruses of ANY kind


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Vermin. Or as Granny Clampett would say, "Varmints!"

*Edit: Looks like the thread broke at "Ur mama!" so we all answered with a "V" word.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

What's with all the V's?



Nunuc said:


> Ants


:no

Wars


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

A Void Ant said:


> What's with all the V's?
> 
> :no


I think the thread broke for a while at "Ur mama!" so a bunch of us answered with "V" words, and then it cleared.



A Void Ant said:


> Wars


Passing on the "X" word cuz it's late, I'm tired, I'm going to bed, I've got nuthin'...


----------



## searle (Dec 4, 2013)

Xmas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yelling with a sore throat.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero milk for my cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anxiety


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

cauliflower


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Days like today


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forgetting what I came into a room to get


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Garlic breath


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Icky stuff on my hands.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumping through hoops


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ku Klux Klan


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lost (tv series)


----------



## Katherine93 (Aug 10, 2013)

Meanies


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Negativity.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old stale bread


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

QANTAS's new uniforms


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Raisins.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Smelly socks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talking on the phone


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Verrucas


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wine


----------



## weiwuwei (Sep 7, 2011)

Xenophobia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yelling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippers breaking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anger


----------



## mustangsally (Nov 12, 2012)

Coke...im much more a Pepsi girl


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

Dating .___.


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Earwax. Mine, others, it's all kinda gross.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Gum that people stick in places other than the garbage can


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having to go outside


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Intentionally ignorant people. Is lack of knowledge really a badge of pride?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Jello mold.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing time


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Lamb's Fry. The smell is bloody awful.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

muppets


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

nipples


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Offense of the NY Jets


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

People.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Quiet (some days)


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Rating people


----------



## Itta (Dec 4, 2013)

Studying.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Tickles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly babies


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Vaccines, it's not that i'm afraid of needles, i just DISTRUST them for some reasons.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

X and having to come up with something for it.



Idontgetit said:


> muppets


SACRILEGE!!! :twak

* Was there a W word that someone deleted? Or was I just so fixated on my hatred of the letter X that I skipped right to bashing it?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Zoophiles


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Attitude



InDeathIsLife said:


> Zoophiles


Don't knock it 'til you've tried it ;P


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Broad Beans ( too gross)


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Cops


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

dentist (going there...)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

ear infections


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Fickle people


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Gums that bleeed when you haven't flossed in a while >_<


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Hypocrites


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Injustice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping secrets


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Misinformation


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

old milk


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Phony people


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

QJV


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Rash decision making


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Stepping on my mom's sweaty socks D:


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Underwear


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Voyeurism


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wasted time


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Xenophobia


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Yolo


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Zoophiles


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Ant Attack!! :hide


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

Kool - Aid


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Parents.


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

Catheters


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Dickwads


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

Elitists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Failure


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Garbage cans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hair cuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irritating noises


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Justin Timberlake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killjoys


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Creepy bugs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaving my house.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Mandatory staff meetings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Needing other peoples help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening bills


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pasta that has lobster in it


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Quintin Berry not playing as well as he used to.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Renting movies and forgetting to take them back on time.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Snobs


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Televisions that taste like soot and poo


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Uranus


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

V4s in trucks


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Wet socks :s


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

preach it! o.o

xmen comics


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yams


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Zits


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Arachnids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catching colds uke


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

dating dummies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everyday problems


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Forgetting where I put things


----------



## Monsieur (Apr 26, 2011)

Being envious


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting the mail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having to clean the house.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ice on sidewalks when I'm trying to walk to work :/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Kicking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loud noises


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

mirages


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Numb limbs


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

overreacting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pressure from others


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

quandries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

racism


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sisters :lol jk ermmm Salami


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Tofu


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

underhandedness


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Vegetables


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

sticky fingers


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

warts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting my house.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

yelling


----------



## OddBird (Nov 7, 2013)

Zoonotic diseases


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

alarms


----------



## Sofi (Jan 10, 2014)

bees :afr


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

crisis


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Dung beetles


----------



## Purplefresh (Jan 3, 2014)

Eggplant.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Sofi said:


> bees :afr











:lol

(I don't like bees either >_<)

And Fungus...except Shiitake mushrooms, those are good


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

Gays...

Just kidding!

Um... germs?


----------



## Wrb (Jan 23, 2014)

Heliocentrism


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Itchy Nose


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

jokers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping secrets


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Loch ness monsters? lol o.0


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Maggots

Just thinking about them is triggering a gag reflex.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

nausea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Over eating


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

perverts


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Quiche


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

reality :haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Standing in line


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Twitchy feet when I'm trying to sleep


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Ultimatums


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

AskNoQuarter said:


> Ultimatums


I love your avatar! Is the dog yours?

vivisection


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Wagon wheels -____- (I like the blue wrapper ones tho) - The ones with jam in


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

X-rays


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yogurt


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Zoos, they make me sad, needing to have zoos because if we didn't more animals would be extinct.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

aridity


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Benches that give you splinters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crap on my shoe! :bat


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

devilment


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Earwax :no


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Failing


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ghosts :afr


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

hooligans


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Indian food


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Jabberwocky's
(from alice in wonderland)


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Ku Klux Klan *shudders*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to bad music...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Mildew


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Nylon clothes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oversleeping


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

palpitations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet time being interrupted


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Roman chicken, possibly the worst chicken


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

My microwave that beeps every two minutes until the door is opened. It will beep forever until you open that door. Even if you left the food in there for five years until it grew into a huge fuzzy mold ball, the microwave would keep reminding me that my food is done- every two minutes.. forever.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

^My alarm clock does that too >_<
I mean, I know it's supposed to do that, haha, I guess I just don't like getting out of my comfy bed.



CharmedOne said:


> Mildew


Mildewww :twisted









Oh, and...
Sticky hands


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Tickled. Don't like being


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Seeing a movie where someone gets their throat cut!!... ugghhh.. freaks me out. I'd seriously rather get stabbed in the heart than that


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

^ ^ ugghhh

viciousness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wet Willies


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

I still don't like *X-RAYS*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yelling


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

ziffs(Australian slang for 'beards' apparently!)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Alligator meat


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

beetroot :no


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cold coffee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

diarrhea cha cha cha :flush


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Ear wax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feeling lonely


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going outside


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

Haters


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Inconsideration



millenniumman75 said:


> diarrhea cha cha cha :flush


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

idols


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idiots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jokes that are bad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

icy roads that will be running on!


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

I've already posted for 'I', although for some reason it isn't showing *shrugs*.

Jugglers


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Kings (all royalty in fact)


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

louts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mucus


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nunuc


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^ lol

Olives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quite time being interrupted


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Regret


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

stopping too soon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talking to people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unwrapping presents


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vague responses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waiting for someone to show up.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

xenomorphs?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Yogurt flavored Pepsi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zorro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aches and Pains


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

bs


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

cockroaches *cringes*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dogs barking


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

egomaniacs


----------



## greggs92 (Feb 12, 2014)

feces :/


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Gmarshmallows


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

hemorrhoids


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Influenza.


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

juicy fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kissing girls (Damn cooties!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaving the house


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Mosquito bites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not being able to feel like I can be myself around other people.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

oysters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phone calls from people that I don't know.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

questionable motives


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Raisons :no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snow outside


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

tangled chains


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Uranus.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Varicose veins


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

water weight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcess jabbering


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yelling


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asthma


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Bad Breath :b


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

California


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

^HOW DARE YOUUUUU.....wait what? :lol 
(I'm in California too :b)


Doritos


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

AskNoQuarter said:


> California


same^^^^


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

alas,* E*arwax!


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

cuppy said:


> ^HOW DARE YOUUUUU.....wait what? :lol
> (I'm in California too :b)


Good scenery and weather is all it has (and I'm even a native)

Facebook


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting the mail


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Hacking up mucus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irritating noises


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Jelly beans that were from a couple Halloweens ago


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Krill oil


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

Loud people


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

mange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never knowing what's going on.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

octopus... >_>


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pesticides


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of Hearts *Hides head*


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Roller coasters


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Smartbehinds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Travelling


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

UV rays


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Velveeta


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Worrying


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtended time outside


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Untied shoelaces


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Yearning


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Zits


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Arrogance


----------



## lil yaki (Mar 1, 2014)

Bugs


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cold weather


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

cancer


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Dick


----------



## Bryher (Feb 28, 2014)

Early mornings


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Flighty people


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

gremlins (in my head)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hugs


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Itchy clothes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

June bugs :afr


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

bad throat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

coughing


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

migraines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Needing other peoples help


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

certain thoughts


----------



## Unchained (Aug 30, 2013)

dancing


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Quiche


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Electrical shocks


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

Dreams


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Thread games getting messed up ^ :b


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ally said:


> Thread games getting messed up ^ :b


opppss haha ....

Figs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting my hair cut


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Walking across large intersections


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting my house


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Yelling


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

Zookeeper with Kevin James


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

The name 'Ada'


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bed bugs


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

Cancer


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Dog poo.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Earwig


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Feelings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Greeting new people


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Heartbreak


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ice, (hate cold)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jets landing in my backyard. :wife


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ that doesn't sound like a fun time :b

Knives that have gone dull


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living alone


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Melting popsicles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New car scent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outside noises


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Phreakers and Phakers


----------



## ravenseldoncat (Feb 18, 2014)

quotes in excess


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Robbers


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

snails...:wife


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Turmoil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upsetting days


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

vandals


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

white mushrooms uke


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I love this thread!*

There is only *one thing* I don't like

The Recruitment Industry

I like everything else:

pain
sewers
animals that bite me
extremely cold weather
farting
hunger
loneliness
being in hospital
...

whether any in the list is caused by recruiters or not


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

xylophone ringtone on iOS, I forgot what it's called


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yams


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Zoos


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ants


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Bossiness


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Coolaid


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Diarrhea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escargot uke


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Freeloaders:no:mum


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grasshoppers that hop on me :afr


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

High school (in the past tense)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iggy Pop


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jokes that go too far


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kippers


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Restaurants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Alphabetical game. 

Missing appointments


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Naughty cats


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Osteoporosis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink eye


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quick sand


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rashes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

sunburns


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tuna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undercooked eggs


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Vests


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weirdos :eyes


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

X-Men


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yawning when I need to stay awake


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

zoos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alien invasions! :eek


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Bellyaching


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Criticism


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Drying my hands with hand driers, they take too long, I'd rather use a paper towel or two.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil dancing smileys. :evil


----------



## jonafin (Mar 30, 2014)

fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grieving


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hard bread


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ice (too cold)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Junk in my trunk! :eek


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Killer whales


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Luck that affords itself a front row seat.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monsters under my bed, except for the cookie monsters!


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Narks that can't take the heat and try to get me banned.. silly people... can't stand the heat. Get out of the kitchen


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Oranges that have gone bad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink elephants! :shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet time being interrupted.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Rice with Lentil curry


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Shoppers Drug Mart photo centre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Travelling


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Unions


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Viruses....computers or colds!


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Wet willies!


----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

Xenophobia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yelling


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Zebra killing


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ants


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bad Bacteria


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Cockroaches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dragging ***


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

EarWax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fishing in the winter time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Growing up :duck


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hiccups


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

injustice


----------



## Aife (Apr 18, 2012)

jock straps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing time :time


----------



## nogoodmacaroon (Apr 26, 2014)

Mobs


----------



## evrchngn (Aug 2, 2009)

Noise.


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

People.
Hahahahahaha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quiet loudness


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Rocket surgeons


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

seafood


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

teasing that is mean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umbrellas breaking


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Volcanic eruptions


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

X-Files repeats


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yo-yos that don't spring back :lol


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Zombie Movies


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Apathetic depression.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Beer


----------



## Aviatrix (Apr 28, 2014)

Centipedes.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Druuugs


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Epileptic seizures.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Frogs (well toads but there similar lol)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gas


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hollering


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity :eyes


----------



## Aviatrix (Apr 28, 2014)

Jägermeister.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Ku Klux Klan


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Lamb


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Mice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neat freaks :duck


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Onyx


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Pygmies. I'm a xenophobic *******.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Quack doctors


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Roast parsnips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

trolls


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

UV rays


----------



## Iselilja (May 3, 2014)

varicose veins...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

weight gain


----------



## Iselilja (May 3, 2014)

xenophobic thinking


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

yogurt with blueberries


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

Zits


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Acne


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Beliefs and belief systems.


----------



## Iselilja (May 3, 2014)

cream filled doughnuts (custard, yes. Bavarian cream, or whatever that white gunk is - nooooooooo)


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

dick


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ebola


----------



## Iselilja (May 3, 2014)

figs


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Green peas


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

horseflies


----------



## MindWarrior (May 4, 2014)

Insensitive jerks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

kim kardashian


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

lamprey eels


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Major douche bags


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

naps that make you more tired


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening bills


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

preppy females


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quacking up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rug burns


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sushi


----------



## Iselilja (May 3, 2014)

tickets (of the parking or speeding variety)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

undergarment wedges


----------



## Iselilja (May 3, 2014)

vinegar


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Waxing (like the result, not the process)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house


----------



## Iselilja (May 3, 2014)

yellow snow


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Zits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alien invasions! :eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blisters


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cockroaches


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

Destruction


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

E-mails that come from Nigeria and ask you for your bank account details etc.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Fortune cookies


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Getting hair dye on stuff


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Hendon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Icky stuff on the bottom of my shoe


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing time


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Migraines


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Not having anything to drink on a hot day


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Pot-Holes in the street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet time being interrupted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Resistance to my brilliant ideas! :kma


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Snot-nosed brats


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

T.S. (one girl from my elementary school)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unicycles


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Viruses


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Warheads candy.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Xenophobes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoga, though I do it anyway.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zoos without pandas


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Arrogance


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Boredom


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Cats!


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Douchebags


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Earaches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frustration


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Girls....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hardheaded people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Illness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jokes told badly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mornings


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice people who are actually just fake


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Over cooked oatmeal :/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quitting something once I've already started it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Running late. I always panic when this happens.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

**** talking people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Troublemakers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly babies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanquishing my enemies, someone must be left to dislike me!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Waiting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtraterrestrial invasions! :eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebra stampedes! :shock


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

being bored


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Colds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

diarrhea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escargot


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gossip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irritating noises


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Judgemental people


----------



## Bikescene (Feb 7, 2014)

Kale


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Lies told by others


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meeting new people


----------



## Larry F (Jun 4, 2014)

Negativity


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

obstinence


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Queuing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rug burns


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Tobacco


----------



## Larry F (Jun 4, 2014)

Unreliable people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Volts of electricity improperly used


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xylophones that are out of tune,.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yellow snow


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Zaniness


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Acid


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Bishops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cigarettes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Drunk people


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

False alarms


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Green beans.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Hearts

...as food. At least, I think so, because liver is so gross.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Indigestion


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Jalapenos


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Koreans


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Littering


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meanies :bat


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

Nobody


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening mail and getting a paper cut.


----------



## Sussie (Jun 11, 2014)

Questions (esp those that are invasive, and come from people who persistently get up all in your face about it)


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Risk (sadly, I'm too safe)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tinkle


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Unexpected visitors


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Veal (never had it but I'd imagine I wouldn't like it)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waking up, most days...


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Xanadu - I can't get a visa.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yelling


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Zits on me


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Apathy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cramps


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Dung


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

earwigs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falling down


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grass stains


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Hackney (a London borough)


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Italians.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Jerks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping other peoples secrets


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Laser pointer aimed at my eyes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Morning appointments


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nail polish remover smell


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Obligations


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

queuing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rolling out of bed in the morning.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Slow walkers in front of me that take up the whole area so that I can't pass.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taking out the garbage


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Voldemort


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weddings


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Xenophobia


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Youths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebra stampedes! :eek


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Andrea .... -.-


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Braille porn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crappy days


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Delightful people can get annoying


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Fighting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting my hair cut


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hateful replies


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

Kites(doesn't fly for me)


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Kidney stones


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Lard


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Maroon 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nausea


----------



## Ahskom (Mar 3, 2014)

Oppressive regimes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paying bills


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

Repeating myself


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sticky stuff getting on my hands :/


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Umbrella carriers trying to blind me


----------



## smallfries (Jun 21, 2013)

Vultures - creepy little buggers.


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

Wind


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

X rays (I'm going to have one today)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow snow! uke


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Zonal marking


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Arbitrariness


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Audible Farts*


----------



## iDreamedaDream (May 26, 2014)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> Audible Farts


LOL! *Baked Beans* (because they give you said, audible farts)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Colds


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Double Stuf Oreo


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Erasers that actually paint the page with their colour >_<


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forgetting what I entered a room to do. :sigh


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Genuinely annoying cats chewing holes in gallon jugs of distilled water causing it to soak the carpet...


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Harvesting the moon.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Indians


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jerks


----------



## LittleMerlin (Jul 12, 2014)

Julia. That's her name.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Kung Fu.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Leeches


----------



## starlily (Jul 6, 2014)

Spiders


----------



## MusicalRose21 (Feb 15, 2014)

Tomato


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Unicorns because I can never find any - same with dragons lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very long lines


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Dislexia


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Taplow said:


> Dislexia


Oh come on, that was funny. Alright, 
Worship.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Yo-yo balls, they're so lame.


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

Zinc, it tastes gross.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Anxiety, obviously


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Buses in which you have to sit across other people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cucumbers


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

bugs that think they have the *****n right to crawl on mah bed when I'm sleeping!1


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

^ I was just dealing with that same problem a moment ago.

Cookies with burnt spots on the bottom.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Danger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eating at restaurants


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

Extroverts


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Introverts. Oh crap I hate myself


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Interview process...


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

Jerks.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Killjoys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loud noises


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Melting stuff


----------



## Indiana Jones (Nov 29, 2013)

Old buildings.


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

Public speaking.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet time being interrupted


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Research papers


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

Spider


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Talking to people I don't know.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly babies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vexing problems


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

X, getting it in this game, it's the worst letter by far :roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yelling


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Aunties in panties.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bug bites


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Caterpillars :afr


----------



## Amanda1993 (Aug 2, 2014)

Dust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eating bugs :um


----------



## Psyflux (Jul 22, 2014)

Finding fistfuls of frozen french fries frivolously frosting in the freezer of Fatman Scoop.
*seethes with rage*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting out of bed in the morning


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hamburgers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iggy Pop


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

That song fancy. So anoying, I dont know whats so good about it.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Jane (you don't know what she's like)


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Killing spiders (the whole paranoid feeling it's going to miss the Kleenex and crawl up my arm)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Letting people down


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Mayonnaise


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

^ I like mayo 

Nude beaches


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Oral reports


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Playing board games


----------



## CasketCase (Jan 25, 2014)

quizzes


----------



## kaltak (Aug 8, 2014)

Road rage


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Scrap metal merchants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thinking (It should be banned )


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Upchucking.* ukeukeuke
( Throwing up )
( My name is Chuck too ! - LOL )

up·chuck (







p







ch







k







)_tr. & intr.v._ *up·chucked*, *up·chuck·ing*, *up·chucks* _Slang_ To vomit or experience vomiting.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Voldemort, Lord


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Wasabi in large amounts


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

X-rays, or rather having to get one done.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yawning too much :yawn


----------



## kaltak (Aug 8, 2014)

zero sense


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Apples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Changing doctors


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

drunks


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Eyeglasses (having to wear them that is)


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Fake friends


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Growing up :kma


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

hernia


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Insides of people!


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Jersey Shore.


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

Killers.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Malingerers


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Organists without organs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Playing board games


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Questionable motives


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Raking leaves


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

self-pity :/


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Time passing me by


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Ulterior motives


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Varnished faces


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Washing pots and pans


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

X rated hard core filth.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yelling by other people


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zoo's without pandas. Red pandas don't count!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I prefer red pandas :b 

Acid reflux


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^I thought you might lol

Beans


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:b

Car accidents


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dentist visits


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ear Wax xD


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Fatties


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Gum on shoe


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hackers


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Itchiness


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Joblessness


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Kitsune haters


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Loneliness


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mowing the lawn


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Not moving


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Onward christian soldiers marching as to war.


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

Pineapple toppings on a pizza.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Quiet faces staring at me


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Rain


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Shouting


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Trains at train crossings causing me to wait


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Unicycles? lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Vikings who have come to the present via a glitch in reality and are attacking my home


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wishful thinking


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Women who come from a privileged background


----------



## Deadhouse (Sep 6, 2014)

Xenophobes


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yellow teeth.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebra stampedes! :eek


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Zebra mussels


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Zeus (always kills me on a game I play :cry)


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Zoophilia


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Zaps


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Bleakness


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

cats


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Dung

- Weird bug it had yesterday where we couldn't see each others answers for Z


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ending the day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going to see the dentist :door


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Heights


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

imposters


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Jail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping other peoples secrets


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Liars


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

........


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Moths that I'm forced to kill.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not having enough time in the day to do all I want to do.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Really agree on disliking that one 

Openings to other dimensions that don't stay open long enough


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Potholes * (* big* ones in roads that mess up your car )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet time being interrupted


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ringing phones


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sisters :mum (jokes lol)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Turtles becoming roadkill


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Vauxhalls


----------



## WalkingOnBothSides (Sep 26, 2014)

Warm watermelon.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Xenomorphs bursting out of my chest


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yelling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebra stampedes! :eek


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Airplanes


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Braille porn.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

dandelions


----------



## PurpleGage (Oct 2, 2014)

elevators


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Falling


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

gristle


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Harpooning whales.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Incubus


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jello


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

killer bees


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

living corpsés


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Musical chairs


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

no fun


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

outside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Playing board games


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Quibbling


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Reptile killing because of ignorance


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Sitting on my own even though I want to be on my own.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taxes


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

upset tummy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Velociraptors coming to eat me


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Waiting


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

X-Ray vision that sees right through me.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

younger people that me ,, that have done more than me.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Zealots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheese cake uke


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

dirty fingernails.....omg its so unrefined looking...


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Einstein - too brainy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feeling down


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

Gambling or gamblers


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Roaches.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Telephone calls from people I don't know


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Undead that are overused in horror


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very long wait times


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walking in deep snow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtreme stress


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yellow snow


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jerks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asthma


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bandages


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Deer ticks


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Ebola


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Flies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going anywhere alone


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hellgrammites biting me










These guys live in rivers, etc. I see he even has a leech friend next to him :eek


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Ill winds: they're no good to anybody are they?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Judgmental people


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Kardashians.



slyfox said:


> Hellgrammites biting me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Mist - it's just fog with an inferiority complex.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Needing help


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Opals


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

peas


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Quandaries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Resistance to my superior intellect! :kma


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

smoke from cigarettes


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Tapeworms (worms in general, for that matter)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ultraviolet light (minus the sun)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Veins and other gross chewy things when I bite into chicken.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wanting something that I can't have


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

X-rays cus it probably means i've broke something :afr


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yodelers.... who yodel to loudly


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Braggers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

dirt


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Evolution


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

frayed jeans


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

grumbling mothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hearing loud noises :hide


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Insects flying into my mouth


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Killing animals by accident with my car


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Listening to barking dogs.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mumps


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nigerian scams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oysters


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Parties


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet time being interrupted


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Reading the terms and conditions.


----------



## electra cute (Oct 1, 2014)

Spiders.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Treacle


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

UFOs abducting me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very stupid people


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wrestling bigfoot


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-rays at the dentist


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yelling kids outside


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zoos that are mean to their animals


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Ants ( bull ants ) 

Stepped on one this morning , ******* thing .


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Bills


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Chili


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dentist visits


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Electrocution


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Golf ball of the head


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having to do anything outside my bedroom


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

icy roads


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jolts while sleeping.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lying politicians



Golden Wheat said:


> Keeping to a limit of 50 posts in 24 hours here - sometimes another dozen or so would be nice!


I'm trying to reduce how much I post, but I agree. When I do want to post a lot it would be nice not to be limited.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Measles


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Not having any vodka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Online trolls


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

People making fun of others


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

quarreling.... and losing the argument.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reloading my shotgun


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Some other driver cutting the corner as I am emerging from a road junction. AAARHG! it drives me crazy! and its dangerous


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tailgaters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly babies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

valves that fail


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

waiting .... for a disproportionate length of time depending on what it is.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Xylophonists congregating on street corners, making insulting comments and trying to trip you up as you pass.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Young Zulus trying to make it in the big city, hustling here and there, yet frustrated in their attempts to create an integrated transport system.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Astrology


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being woke up too early


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

choking on food or drink


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Damp sidewalk


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Egg sandwich.... ( yuck)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feeling lonely :rain


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

go karts


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Hailstones into the face...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Injuries


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

jumping out of your skin in fright.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

killing sprees


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

limited posts on SAS


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Mold


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Nervousness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Owning the day


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Petty People


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quadratic formula


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rashes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Standing in line


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tripping


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly babies


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Voodoo


----------



## Kbaby123 (Nov 9, 2014)

Wrinkles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtreme stress


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yellow Fever


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebra stampedes! :eek


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Apples with bruises


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Duran fruit eughhhh


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Election time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fat from Paxil! PAXIL FAT! :mum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Germs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

icy streets


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

jello


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Korn


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

liquourice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morons


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orwellian people


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Porcupine quills finding their way into my flesh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quitting something I've already started


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

quarreling..... and losing the argument.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

rashes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Smelling blood


----------



## JohnS94 (Dec 2, 2013)

Trolls


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Being misunderstood


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

callouses


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

dangerous situations <_<


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Electric eels in my shorts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forgetting things


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Germs


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irritating noises


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Jamaican music


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Killing animals with my car


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Lunatics..... Watched a doc on depression and it seems back in the day, anyone with depression was deemed a 'lunatic' 
Which is quite Ridic.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nail


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

obama!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Poltergeists


----------



## Lonel016 (Sep 11, 2014)

Questions


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

rotten fruit


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Talking


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ultra Bright Light


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Venus flytraps that are gigantic eating me.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

X-rays showing you have an alien parasite living inside you


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Young and old people crossing the boarder illegally and squatting in the U.S.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

IcedOver said:


> Hillary Clinton.





IcedOver said:


> obama!


....and

*Z*ealots of the Obomination.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ailments


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Bad breath


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

crazy drivers


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Errors


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

My addiction to sugar


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

new routines


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

orange juice with pulp


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pretentious Places


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Rats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Standing in line


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

unrelenting depression


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Veins being cut


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

When I have literally nothing to do


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Xtra stooopid peepal :b


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

YoYos


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Zebra stampede


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Aches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bologna


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

chicken


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dime Bars


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

egg sandwiches.... ( eggs in general really)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Following to close


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Gordon Ramsey


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Humans


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Illegal aliens, especially the *****hat in PA without any license who recently killed a resident in a car accident.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jokes that aren't funny :duck


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Kardashians


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Losing


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Morons


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

Nighttime sleeping.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Oatmeal


----------



## akari (Dec 6, 2014)

PTSD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reality


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

stepping on dog shi* ( well... who WOULD like that ?)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taking out the garbage


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugly decorations


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

vaccines


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Wasting money


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

xylophones with broken bells.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Yolks in eggs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zzzzzz's being interrupted. :yawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

AOL


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Boas


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Creosote


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dates (dried fruit)


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Everyone


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Flirting (can't do it)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Greeting people


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Hosting a party


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

irritated by irritations.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Jello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing people :um


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lice


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Moms


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> Killing people :um


Yeah really sucks lol

nights before exams


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

oranges that when you peel it.... squirts a little bit of citric acid juice in your eye and it nips like hell... that .... THE ORANGES REVENGE!!!!! :eyes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet time being interrupted


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Renovations at work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Standing in line


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Ulcers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

venison


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Winter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xs on tests


----------



## akari (Dec 6, 2014)

Yodels


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Zoo animal smells


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

Ashes from cigarettes


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Bad breath


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Chocolate covered potato chips


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Damp-smell clothes


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Eggy tasting burps.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forgetting things


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Grass


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Having a cold


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Inconsiderateness


----------



## HighStrung (Sep 26, 2014)

Jumping jacks


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kids yelling


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Lesbians - I've got even less chance.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meeting new people


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

Nagheenanajar, Samir - "na what? Notgonnawork here anymore.."


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

ozostomia- bad breath


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

people


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quicksand


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

rudeness


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Snagging on a log or rock when I'm fishing


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Trevor - Why won't he leave me alone?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ulcer.... on the tongue because there is a bit of sharp tooth scathing the tongue... it driving me FUC*ing crazy.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vexing problems


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

white privilege


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Xtra loud and ratchet folks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebra stampedes :eek


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Blender noise


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Crows


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Drafts in the wintertime.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Escalators


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Failing Christmas lights!


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Giant bugs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having to do dishes


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Ian Phillips - What's his problem?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jokes that aren't funny :duck


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Killjoys


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Long Ads


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Migraines


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Neck pain


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Oatmeal


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Pigeons


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quitters who see the finish line and stop anyway!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Repeating myself... Repeating myself... Repeating myself...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stubborn stains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talking to people I don't know


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Unsettled weather


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

violence


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wet Floor


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xs on a test


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You :kma


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zoos that are cruel to animals


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Arrogance


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Candle wax in my hair!

Yes, it happened today. :no. I have one of those scented wax melt things that use a night light to melt wax. Well, I accidentally hit it and some of the "Bayside Cove" light blue ax dripped down on my carpet, on the wall (thank goodness the wall section was wood paneled!) and in my hair! I picked it out, but it took about ten minutes!


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Drama


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ear wax


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gas pain


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Hiccups


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irritating noises


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jail


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Kool-Aid


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Loud obnoxious people


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Losing a file on my computer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monsters under my bed :afr


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nervousness, wish I could relax


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

out-of-date food


----------



## Chuunibyou (Dec 30, 2014)

Quitting employees


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Raw Mushrooms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spilling my drink


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Trashy behavior


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

Violent, drunk or other undesirable characters that bother people daily in transit like on the bus and bus platform, subway platform, the concourse level and in the subway train.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

wasted people acting crazy in public


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Xmen


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yolk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zoos that abuse animals


----------



## thevenacava (Dec 29, 2014)

Anchovies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

bacon


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

crappy music


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dreary days


----------



## yeahl (Oct 29, 2014)

fake people


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Gusts of wind


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hiccups that I can't get rid of.


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Iguanas


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Jerks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping other people's secrets


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Life


----------



## Noto (Sep 10, 2014)

Nothing being done.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Odors that are unpleasant


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pulled muscles


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Restlessness


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Sex


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Touching paper with wet hands.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

U

jk, unibrows suck


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

venison


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

women


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"X-mas"

It's CHRISTMAS, people! :roll


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Yodeling


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Zonal marking


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

annoying people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bint


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cutting myself by accident


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Depression


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Election time


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2014)

Flipping tables


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

going to loud places


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hiding cats which are waiting to ambush my feet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced tea


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Jumping out of an airplane and forgetting my parachute


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Karf


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Losing my marbles


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Moving heavy boxes


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Nigerian poetry


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Opening bills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peeing into the wind :eek


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quitters


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Recurring nightmares


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

stubbing my toe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Traveling


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Umbrellas that turn inside out when it's windy.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vermin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely stressful days


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yawning from tiredness when I want to stay up


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Zoning out during a really important lecture.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Alphabet soup spilled on my lap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chafing after a run!


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Dumb-*** drivers.


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

Eating in public


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freaking out :door


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Giving presentations


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Hot air balloons.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Jungle leeches sucking my blood


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Keith Burt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaving the house


----------



## pa papou (Jan 10, 2015)

Mowing the lawn


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nagging by others


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Olive green - the color


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Panic attacks in public


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Quiet being disturbed by people


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Hamburger helper 

Every time I have it I need to add a ****ton of ketchup and salt. God that ****s bland


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

romeoindespair said:


> Hamburger helper
> 
> Every time I have it I need to add a ****ton of ketchup and salt. God that ****s bland


I personally like the salisbury steak kind. Varies a lot with the different kinds. Most other flavors I hate also


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Robberies


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tacks impaling my foot. Have had this one before


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

underwear that binds


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wet willy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtreme heat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yogurt gone bad


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Animals being mistreated


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Bigots!!!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cancer


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

destitution


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Eggplants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falling down


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

German beer


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Horoscopes


----------



## BelleOfTheBrawl (Jan 21, 2015)

Idiots


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jerks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klingon attacks :duel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Matnz


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Neighbors, mine are loud and obnoxious


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

open garbage cans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Packing


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quilts that are itchy


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Rasins


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

social anxiety


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

tight clothing


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Ulcerative colitis


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

snakes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

terrorism


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ulcers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vents that are dirty


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

waste


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Positive *X*-rays


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Yellow Snow


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zinc


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Arrogance


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

blisters


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Certain humans


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

dead animals sitting on the side of the road


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Earth


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

fire


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gale


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

high heat


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

idiot drivers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Junk in my trunk


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Kindness being taken for weakness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lank


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Mussels


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nast


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

operations


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pac


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Q-tip shortages


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Restrictions


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

suffering


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

torture


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Uggs


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Violence


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Worms. They're so.. wormy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xylophones with broken bells!


----------



## ShannonTheLittleOwl (Mar 14, 2015)

"YOLO". Especially with the "hashtag"


----------



## feel me now (Dec 9, 2014)

Zealots.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Apathy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

boring class lectures


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ShannonTheLittleOwl said:


> "YOLO". Especially with the "hashtag"


Yep.

It makes me want to cuss when I see it.

Cussing is something I do not like alfabeticalmente!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Dogs barking at me every time I go into my own home. 

I like dogs and I honestly wouldn't care except for the fact it draws attention to me and I have anxiety. At the new place I'm moving into the dog across the street barks every time I go out to carry something in. He's outside and runs forward. Hope he gets used to me, but I doubt it


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Everything


----------



## Vein (Mar 14, 2015)

^LOL

Failing


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

gridlock


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Hiccups


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

icy roads


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jack-o-lanterns


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Killing accidentally animals with my car


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

liquor


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Microscopes


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Nitpicking


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Oysters


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Prunes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Quinoa.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ringing in my ears


----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)

silence


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

tremors


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

umpires


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vackait


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

watermelon


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

X-Rays


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yams


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Zoo smells...lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Angus Beef


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

bread that has gone bad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Crentine


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

doubt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

earaches


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Facebook.


----------



## NeuroticJester94 (Jan 20, 2015)

Arrogance *****iness Callousness Depression Equestrians Followers Gangsters Hierarchy Infidels (Lool i kid) Jizz Kilts Loneliness Meth Nothingness Order Poo Qdunno Racism Slaps Turseness Udders Volkswagens Weariness Yob? Zits


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Apples....


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

bananas


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Caramel popcorn


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Elevators (claustrophobic)


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

foaming dogs at the mouth


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Girls that wear granny panties


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

NeuroticJester94 said:


> Arrogance *****iness Callousness Depression Equestrians Followers Gangsters Hierarchy Infidels (Lool i kid) Jizz Kilts Loneliness Meth Nothingness Order Poo Qdunno Racism Slaps Turseness Udders Volkswagens Weariness Yob? Zits


:clap bravo

Haircuts


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ice cubes falling on the floor


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jerks in my sleep


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

knowing scary things


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Leaping from a great height head first


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

monsters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noisy neighbors


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Oil Spills


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Penis getting stuck on wet tar.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Real Madrid


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stupidity


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Tiredness


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

usurpive people


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

vulgar


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

worn car parts...... that need money to get replaced.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xapa


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yellow teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebra stampedes! :eek


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ants in the house


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

Being high outside


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Cat food


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Diarrhea


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

E.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

fried fish


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

gas bubbles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hugs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

IBS....sucks.


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

Jobs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

killings


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

liars..... especially compulsive ones....


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Motorists deliberately hitting wildlife like turtles


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nude beaches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening mail


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pickles


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

quick decisions


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

rotten food


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Slowness


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

termites


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

U!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vexing problems


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

Wasps


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Xx_(put random name here)_xX


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Yelling, specially on me .. don't u know who u r talkin' to ?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am not having a good day today!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anvils falling on my head :fall


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Braces


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

cars :lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Dog haters


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Earaches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freaking out


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

grime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having to wash dishes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

interviews


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

jelly donuts (no thanks)


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

knuckle sandwiches


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

leftover grape leaves


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mice living in my house


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Needing other peoples help


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Operations of the surgical type


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

potty protection papers that slide into the bowl when you try to put one down!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Ditto, don't really trust them

Quiet time being constantly interrupted


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

ranch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Standing in long lines


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

throwing up


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Umbrellas on windy days


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

valves that don't close


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Venus flytraps being very vulnerable and at risk in the wild


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

veal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

viruses!


----------



## ZebraHearts (Feb 26, 2015)

violence


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Whiteouts while driving


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtreme stress :sigh


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Your mom


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

zero weed


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

apples....


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Blizzards


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

crime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doing dishes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Electrocutions


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fried dandelion flowers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

grape jelly


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Hell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity :eyes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Jerks


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Kindness being taken for weakness


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Leprosy


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Monotony


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nervousness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ominous news


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pizza with burnt crust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quite time being interrupted


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

restlessness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spammers :spam


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Uppity people


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Vapors from mercury entering my lungs


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Wicked witches of the West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house :door


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

yoni-famines


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zapping people


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

Taxis. Some just ignore you!!!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Apples.


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Burnt Toast


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

crabby people


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Dermatitis (which I have)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

drinking soda (yuck!)


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Easter eggs found in December


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Flatulence


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

humidity


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Idiotic Behavior


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Junk e-mails


----------



## axisfawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Karma after doing something wrong :c


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lengthy silences while trying to have a conversation


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

mosquitoes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nervous breakdowns


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

old soda pop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People :kma


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

People that claim to be smart - in fact 99% of this people are stupid as ****.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quitting something I'm enjoying


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Ruining my clothes by spilling something on them.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

stale food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taking out the garbage


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Using a public bathroom.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Violence


----------



## omniamis (Apr 17, 2015)

artsy bull****


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Broken glass


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Cauliflower (no thanks)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drowning in debt


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Early rising


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Frogs getting killed on the road


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Gaping street potholes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hugs


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ink Stains


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Jerks


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Kites getting caught in trees


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Lobsters being boiled


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Murderers


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Neighbors that party loudly deep into the night


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Old, moldy food


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

People harassing me


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Quitting


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ruminating


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Smelly things


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

tiredness


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

ulterior motives


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

viruses


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

X-ray Tables


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Yelling at others


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Zippers that break on your nice coat


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Asian carp potentially invading the great lakes


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Big trucks in front of me on the expressway


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

carbon monoxide poisoning


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dining establishments that are noisy


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Eggshells in my food.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Flooding


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Grass stains on my pants


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

High electric bills


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Irritating noises


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jigsaw puzzle pieces missing


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Kit Kat bars


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Life


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Not progressing


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Obnoxious people


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Parallel parking


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

^ Agreed.

Quick yellow light on a traffic light w/ a red-light camera


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Red light cameras

(tickets are so expensive!!)


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Sunburn


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Teletubbies


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ulterior motives


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Very cold days


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Winter


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

X words in games


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Yams


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Zippers getting caught.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Apples that don't look quite right


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Brash personalities.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Coffee that's weak


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Drinking coffee that's weak.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Expresso. (Hi, Starbucks)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Fluid in the ears.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Giant clouds at the beach


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Humid days.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ice-cold beverage shortages on humid days


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Jumping into freezing cold ocean waters.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Kite flying on windless days


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lots of snow


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Measles


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

New York Mets fans (Go Yankees!)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

^boooo!!!

Ongoing problems.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

lol. 

Pollution


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Questioning everything I do.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Rush hour traffic


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Sitting in rush hour traffic.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Traffic in general


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Ugly (the word, especially when used to describe/insult people).


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Vindictive people


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Wet bread


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Xerox machine breakdowns


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Your mom


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Zinc oxide in sunscreen (dries out my skin).


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Abominable snowman


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Bigfoot


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Crowds


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Electric bills


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Gila Monsters


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Hairballs


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ink stains


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Juggling too many tasks


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Killing Time


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lying from people who claim to be your friends


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

MegaMillions jackpots that I don't win


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Nonsense from anyone


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Older people jokes


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

pushing people away


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quicksand


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Redundancy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Standing in long lines


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Talking to people


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

"Useless Information" (Stones Satisfaction Song)


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

Verbal attacks from friends


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Winkies (Wizard Of Oz)


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Yelling


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Zooming cars on side streets


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

allergic reactions


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Breaking things I didn't intend to break


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

crazy ex-wife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

delusional thinking


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Euphemisms


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

fumbling my words


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Grammar mistakes I make


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Haters ( I hate them! )


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Insensitive remarks


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Junkies of the addictive drug kind who rob old ladies handbags for their next fix.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Where the hell am I suppose to get money for my next fix then?!? :roll 

Keeping other people's secrets


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Junkies of the addictive drug kind who rob old ladies handbags for their next fix.


Lefty - the guy who robs old ladies' handbags for drug money.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Termites destroying my home


----------



## bubblecrap (Dec 6, 2013)

farts in my face


----------



## bubblecrap (Dec 6, 2013)

Oops, I mean "Mushroom farts in my face"


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Not connecting with anyone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

obstructions


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

People making fun of other people

 no idea why I did T in my previous post. I remember there being an s. Maybe I was looking at the wrong place.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet time being interrupted


----------



## fowlpf5251 (Mar 15, 2015)

Roaches


----------



## EtherealDreams (Mar 18, 2013)

Seaweed


----------



## Lonly Cat (Mar 8, 2015)

Toads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Utter boredom


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Violent outbursts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

waiting for old people to spped up on the road - never happens


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Xenophobia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama! :kma


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zappers


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

Anal


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Bikers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crowds of people


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eating mayonnaise


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

glass shards


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

How people say craycray instead of crazy


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

the poster below me


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

icy roads


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Jumping through hoops


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Kites getting stuck in trees


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Routine


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Speeding tickets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Traveling


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ticks


----------



## EchoIX (Jul 5, 2015)

The State Lottery.
It's not a pet peeve. It's a major psychotic hatred.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

(Looks like it bugged again where users didn't see that other users had already done T)

Unicorns being drawn all over everything


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

very humid temperatures


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

waterlogged lawns in the hot summertime.

I like hot dry summers!


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

sonya99 said:


> arachnids


Well I might already be 26 comments too late so I'll just say 26 things I don't like because I am waiting for the microwave to recover from it's injury. So here are the following 26 things I don't like in alphabetical order:

Apple Sauce thats from Motts

Boogers that get caught in your throat

Ceiling fans that throw gross things into your cereal

Dusty carpets that stay dusty no matter how much you vacuum

Egotistical Millenials

Fluffy haired hipsters that walk around like they're all that

Goopy from The Sims 2, he was so annoying...

Hot dry days

Idiotic sports fans who crowd the train car

Jerks who hang out outside McDonald's bother people

"K" as a reply after you spent a long time sending a long text to someone at some point in your life before you lost all your friends.

Loud obnoxious people who scream on their cell phone and then blast their music while you ride the bus

Moronic idle chatter while riding the bus

Noodles caught in your sleeves

"Obvious" overused by oboxious obvious tards

People's public poo on your shoe

Questions thrown at you left and right when you are starving and trying to eat a meal in peace

Rap music being blasted on someone's IPhone while you are riding the bus home after a energry draining day of something

Stupid People

Thirsty sleepless nights

Umbrellas that turn inside out very easily

Vacuums that make fun of your coffee table

Whispering all the time

Xtra large soda

Yelling grownups flash backs of the mean grown ups screaming and yelling at you or each other

Zippers that get stuck and break easily


----------



## Douhnut77 (Jun 6, 2013)

how do i respond to that


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

xrays


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yelling


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Zebras.. Though I'm a total monochrome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Anal probes from aliens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being abducted by aliens...


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

cinnamon. I hate cinnamon.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

eye-problems, of which I have plenty


----------



## undertakerfreak1127 (Jul 20, 2015)

Texans


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underminers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vermin


----------



## undertakerfreak1127 (Jul 20, 2015)

Weezer's new material


----------



## IllusiveOne (Jul 1, 2015)

Xtians


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama! :kma


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zoos that are mean to animals


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Apples


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

undertakerfreak1127 said:


> Texans


 Boooo


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

bands, too loud


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

callouses


----------



## aliso (Aug 8, 2009)

Disney channel, too much blah blah blah


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Egotistical People


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Flip Flop Wearing people in their 20's who talk loudly about how many friends they have on facebook and how awesome their instagram is.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grubby girlz


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Hyenas


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

itchy skin


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Jellybeans


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Knives


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Liars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Manipulators


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Ovaries


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Peaches


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quitters


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rage


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sadism


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Tyranny


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Uncaring Attitudes


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

vindictiveness


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Worthless obnoxious douchebags being loud and obnoxious.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Xenomorphs bursting from my chest


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yelling


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zs - not catching enough of them.


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Advice not asked for


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bovril


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

Coughing, especially when people do it without covering their mouth.


----------



## PhiloS0phia (Aug 5, 2015)

Coffee


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Drinking Excessively


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

egos


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Full On Make-Up


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

guilt


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hellman's Mayonnaise


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

insects


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Junk E-mails


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Koreans


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lettuce that might have bug eggs. Found some once in a store bought bagged lettuce

^ The country of North Korea right? The average North Korean is probably an ok person, just oppressed, and South Korea is an ok place from what little I know


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Mice

^ Actually both. I don't hate them, I just don't like them.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Naughty gremlins


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Nosy People


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Oreos


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Public toilets


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

queen bees


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ringing phones when I'm trying to sleep or am busy


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

Slow traffic


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

time constraints


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vexing problems


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Worries


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

X-rays


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yellow colored snow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zoning out


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Arrogance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boredom :yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Creepies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doing dishes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Echinoderms as food (probably)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting calls from strangers


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Heartache


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Jerks


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lost Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies that suck :duck


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nudity around other people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening the door to strangers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peeing into the wind :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quills of porcupines.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sitting around with nothing to do


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Trolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly babies :twak


----------



## 684625 (Aug 22, 2015)

Vain people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wet willies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X'ed out test answers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday, it sucked


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Anticipatory Anxiety


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boredom


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Crappy TV


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drinking alone :drunk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Echilados


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

flightiness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hearing loud noises


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

jalapenos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping secrets


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

cinnamonqueen said:


> i dont like people who don't follow the rules


So basically what you did just now?

My answer: Missionary Position (Okay I would probably still like but it was the first thing that came to me).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

never being in this thread at the right time!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening bills


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quitting something once I've started


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rising blood pressure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toads going unlicked :um


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Unwanted physical contact.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vexing problems


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xisting in a world not made for me


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yellow jackets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebras with spots :wife


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Anxiety


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being ignored


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Calling someone on the phone when there are a lot of people around listening.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enemies not being vanquished!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Feeling only negative emotions.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Greasy food


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Hiding from others to avoid social situations.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

icy roads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going outside :door


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

..wait a minute. time out. 
The dude above me doesnt know his alphabets !

J is next 
Juking-it is like a sexual yet common dance around here, 
i dont find it that creative or even appealing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Killing time by wasting it.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

loudmouths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Needing other peoples help


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

poison ivy 

Leaflets three, let it be.
Leaflet one, let it go.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quitting something once I've already started


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Riots


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Saying sorry over and over again


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Two faced people


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Untangling knots in chains.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venomous relationships


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Waiting around


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Xylophones (they don't have anything on vibraphones or marimbas, sorry)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yelling in my ear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippers breaking


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Antagonists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boredom


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

caramel chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doing dishes :x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Errors


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Fruit. Yes, I don't eat any fruit. Ever.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bluecrime said:


> Fruit. Yes, I don't eat any fruit. Ever.


You should - it's good stuff.

Goofs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homely babies


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

^ lol

icy roads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jokes that aren't funny :|


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Peanut butter & jelly anything. Those two should _never _marry. Gross.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Was suppose to start with the letter K. :b

Losing my mind :eyes


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

mussels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not knowing until it's too late


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ordinary people


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Prying People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet people :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reading bad news


----------



## REPO (Mar 28, 2015)

Social anxiety


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Tuberculosis.


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Under-Construction Roads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very long lines


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water levels being down unless they provide a rock or treasure hunting opportunity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting my house :door


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Years of waiting


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Zippers that stick


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Arthritis


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Braggarts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Constipation :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Dookie


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Elves


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Flatulence


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hackerz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idiots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idiots


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jerks


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Krokodil zombification pictures


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Losing


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Much ado about nothing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Needing help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oysters


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Potholes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quitting something once I've already started it


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Realizing I woke up too late


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Showing up late for an appointment


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Thunderstorms


----------



## cila (Oct 16, 2015)

Walk where there is people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house :door


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Yo yo dieting


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Zionist ! despise them lol
(Also the guys above me cheated, they should be disqualified!)


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

judgmental attitude.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Barking dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catching colds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Driving myself insane :eyes


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Earwigs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freezing cold days


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

garbage disposals that clog


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Halitosis


----------



## Upgrade (Jul 3, 2014)

Ignorance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just existing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kickstands that don't respond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loud noises


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Morons


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

needles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

old bread


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Parents who dont disipline their children
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Quitters


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cascades said:


> Parents who dont disipline their children
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


...and Rebellious "out of control" teens.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stupidity


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Teens who are out of control and cuss out your dog!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly babies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

veal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wanting things that I'll never get


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X marking the spot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebras without stripes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ailing health


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bologna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crappy days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dumb asses


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

Eggs


----------



## ChairmanWow (Oct 25, 2015)

dead links


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elephant stampedes


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Noise


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Octopus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Someone skipped some letters above! 

Having to do anything I don't want to do.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Instant karma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jokes that aren't funny :|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping other peoples secrets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Losing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mother****ers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nutella


----------



## hellollama (Aug 12, 2015)

Orange tan on people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Questions from stupid people


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Red Apples


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Slanderers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tale Tellers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly babies


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

^^^ Very mean people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Words that hurt, you dummy!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely stressful situations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama :kma


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Zebra patterned boxers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aching back


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Being stared at


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catching colds


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Dragon gobies sold at Walmart. Cool looking fish, but they are too advanced for the average person who would impulse buy them from Walmart. Also they are brackish fish and I doubt Walmart keeps them that way.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

egg salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freezing cold days


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ghosts in horror movies because they are overused


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hammering my thumb


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ignorance


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Jealousy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Killing animals while driving


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaving my place


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Missing the bus


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nails in boards that you could step on


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Oral worms.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pee filled water balloons being thrown at me. Thankfully this is not from experience :hide


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quitters


----------



## xoJazzyRose (Nov 27, 2015)

*Rapists*


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

snippy retorts aimed at me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Traveling


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

underachieving


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vulcan neck pinches


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Waterboarding


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

xanthan gum

edit - curses, someone already posted that back in 2013
@dune87, i bet you know loads of words beginning with "x"?


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> xanthan gum
> 
> edit - curses, someone already posted that back in 2013
> @dune87, i bet you know loads of words beginning with "x"?


why are you putting me on the spot like this you heartless man?
xenogamy :3


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

dune87 said:


> why are you putting me on the spot like this you heartless man?


because i knew it was the right thing to do



> xenogamy :3


...see? :L

i had to look this up. really disappointed to find out that it doesnt mean someone who mates exclusively with aliens :[


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yodeling


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> i had to look this up. really disappointed to find out that it doesnt mean someone who mates exclusively with aliens :[


..and demanding on top of that

zapped on the escalator and when i open my oven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asthma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beating a dead horse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold days


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Digging


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elephant stampedes :eek


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Frubes


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Goosebumps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Holding hands


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ironing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jerks


----------



## cool user name (Nov 17, 2014)

Killer whales being trained for our amusement


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Liars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meanies :wife


----------



## cool user name (Nov 17, 2014)

Headaches


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nose hair


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Onesies


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

People who generalize


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Quiet time being interrupted


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ring around the collar


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Snakes being killed for reasons other than for food


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Testicular torsion.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Unicorns crapping on my lawn?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampires crapping on my lawn :eek


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

wet carpet


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> wet carpet


Xylophones covered in vomit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lonerroom said:


> Xylophones covered in vomit


 eeewww......ding ding. uke :lol

How many times am I going to use "watermelon seeds"? :lol

yelled-out (hoarse) voice.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> eeewww......ding ding. uke :lol
> 
> How many times am I going to use "watermelon seeds"? :lol
> 
> yelled-out (hoarse) voice.


:smile2: If you swallow watermelon seeds, they will grow more watermelons inside your stomach :O


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lonerroom said:


> :smile2: If you swallow watermelon seeds, they will grow more watermelons inside your stomach :O


 Zoning out in panic over the possibility of being "watermelon pregnant".


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Zoning out in panic over the possibility of being "watermelon pregnant".


How would you feel if you woke up one morning and discovered you were pregnant with 100 babies?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alien abductions :hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lonerroom said:


> How would you feel if you woke up one morning and discovered you were pregnant with 100 babies?


Bewilderment with the thought of having 100 watermelon babies.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Car accidents


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Diarrhea


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Bewilderment with the thought of having 100 watermelon babies.


what if they were 100 dolphin babies? Or 100 kangaroo babies?


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

lonerroom said:


> Xylophones covered in vomit


best response ever


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lonerroom said:


> what if they were 100 dolphin babies? Or 100 kangaroo babies?


@*Yajyklis10* - too much partying over the ding ding :lol.

Calling myself father to 100 kangaroo or dolphin babies :lol.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Elephants destroying my house


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> @*Yajyklis10* - too much partying over the ding ding :lol.
> 
> Calling myself father to 100 kangaroo or dolphin babies :lol.


How would you feel if the babies came out of your elbows?


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Yajyklis10 said:


> best response ever


:smile2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freezing cold days


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lonerroom said:


> How would you feel if the babies came out of your elbows?


 Forced labor of 100 dolphin babies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going outside :door


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Halloumi


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Forced labor of 100 dolphin babies.


Do you think your dolphin babies would inherit any of your looks?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irritating noises


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lonerroom said:


> Do you think your dolphin babies would inherit any of your looks?


*J*olts of panic worrying about how my dolphin babies will look like :lol.

They will look normal dolphins, though. Dolphins have this sixth sense echo thing like magnetic sonar. They have that, too. They can't really smell anything underwater.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> *J*olts of panic worrying about how my dolphin babies will look like :lol.
> 
> They will look normal dolphins, though. Dolphins have this sixth sense echo thing like magnetic sonar. They have that, too. They can't really smell anything underwater.


Some of the dolphin babies will just have dolphin heads and people bodies and noses that grow on their arms!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lonerroom said:


> Some of the dolphin babies will just have dolphin heads and people bodies and noses that grow on their arms!


 Nah, their noses are in the right place.

Kicking dolphin babies. I have to change their diapers.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Licking llamas


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mongoose farts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Needing help


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Nah, their noses are in the right place.
> 
> Kicking dolphin babies. I have to change their diapers.


Some of the babies were born 8 feet tall!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@*lonerroom*

Oversized babies


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> @*lonerroom*
> 
> Oversized babies


Some of the babies glow in the dark! And one of the babies' toes escaped his foot and grew an eye and tentacles and started flying around shooting lasers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lonerroom said:


> Some of the babies glow in the dark! And one of the babies' toes escaped his foot and grew an eye and tentacles and started flying around shooting lasers


 pulsating glows in the dark from mutant babies.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> pulsating glows in the dark from mutant babies.


One of the babies is a girl, her name is "Emergency" she can teleport waffles at will


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Can you please send a PM, it's hard to figure out where this thread is between the chat in here. 

Quiet time being interrupted


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lonerroom said:


> One of the babies is a girl, her name is "Emergency" she can teleport waffles at will


 running to the Emergency room because of waffle injuries.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stupidity


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> running to the Emergency room because of waffle injuries.


She caused waffles to grow out on your arm


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@lonerroom Treatment for waffle skin infections.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Unicycle track marks on my lawn


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> @lonerroom Treatment for waffle skin infections.


You just have to get maple syrup and a fork to cure yourself, but be sure to not be near bee hives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Can you please send a PM, it's hard to figure out where this thread is between the chat in here. 

Vampire bites


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

venturing to an IHOP.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Whales being beached


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXcavating drains


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yawning uncontrollably


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippers breaking


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Air horns being blown in my ears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Back aches


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Caves without cave drawings.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dripping faucets


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ecoli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Folding clothes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Gravel walking while barefoot


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Hopelessness


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Injuries


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Jerks


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Knife accidents


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Learning new things :lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Monster energy drinks being poured on me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Kick 'em in the junk. They won't do it again. 

New car smell


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^If it ever happens, I'll keep that in mind 

Operations of the surgical kind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Purple elephants (they're suppose to be pink damnit!)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Questions that are too personal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Responsibility


----------



## rabidbunny (Dec 12, 2015)

Myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sanity :eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jerks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly babies :x


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Violent cats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

extracting pimples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoga (though I do it anyway)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zero scores


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alien abductions


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Bernie Sanders.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold nights


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Drifting


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Egg Nog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Folding clothes


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Luxury cars: Lamborghini, Ferrari, Porsche, etc.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^This is an alphabetical game. By the way, welcome to the thread. :kma

Hugs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

icy roads on hills!


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

Jello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kreepy people :sus


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

losing every time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mulling a decision


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Night ending


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening my mail box to see all the junk mail


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Pain (strange thing... my last comment on this thread was also "pain"...seems I'm destined for the letter P)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quitting a game during a good run


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red rooms (I wanna go back to the blue room)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

sobbing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tigers stalking me in the wilds of India


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umrellas breaking


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Valve failure


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Waxing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yelling


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

Zetas cartel


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

Alphabet games


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

barfing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Computers crashing


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Danger.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emergencies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Flatulence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Growing up :kma


----------



## FairyAngel92 (May 10, 2012)

Humans


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Insects as food


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jolts of nerves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing time :time


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Long waits at the doctors office


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Milk (by the glass, I don't have a problem with most milk products or drinking it mixed with something else, though.)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Not being able to find what I need.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oinking when I should be mooing. :?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

procrastinating about going to sleep!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet time being interrupted


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

Tring tring on my phone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under cooked meat


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nosey people


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walking sticks(the insect) not being more common where I live


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtreme boredom


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

restlessness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stupidity


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> restlessness


tsk tsk...:no..:teeth



Toad Licker said:


> Xtreme boredom


yelling parents


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippers breaking


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

Apple. I mean the iphone apple

Sent from my little fingers to your face


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Broken lightbulbs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold days


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dorkadelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enemies at the castle gates


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fans that fail


----------



## StoicJester (Dec 23, 2013)

Giant spiders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Haters (I hate them! )


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Icy roads when I need to travel!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Junk in my trunk :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping secrets


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Losing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monsters under my bed :hide


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

November


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Overcooked pasta/spaghetti


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Pubes on my delivery pizza.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Quiet farts.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

My anosmia.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Pubes on my delivery pizza.


Reading about some of these other letters :lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Snoring - including from myself because I'm probably not breathing well


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Taxes


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Unkind people


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Vision Tests


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waiting in long lines


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xcess trash


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yellow liquids that are unidentified


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebra stampedes :eek


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Afflictions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blisters


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Coughs


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Dung


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enemies storming my castle :wife


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Foxes getting picked on by cats


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Garbage


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Ham


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Internationalism


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Junk in my trunk


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Ignorance. My mom is 82. She doesn't know who Morley Safir is and asked me the other day "what's all the fuss with Iowa, is it over now (i.e. have the cadidates been chosen for the general election)? Geez, I know she had 8 kids (me being the first) but come on. Her kid's, kids have kids. Duh.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Losing


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Trains going outside my window waking me up. Love to ride on trains and look at the beautiful countryside.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok for "m" um dislike "many" cars ahead of me at stop light.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing to do


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

my mom's OCD


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Onions.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

People


----------



## Hungryafbye (Feb 11, 2016)

Humans


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I think Q was supposed to be next...so... Queasiness


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Amon said:


> People


Quitting something before giving myself a chance to learn it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Alphabetical game. Welcome to it! 

Reality kicking my butt :rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ignorant people on the roadways


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stupidity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thinking (it hurts my brain :lol)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Ugly comments on IMDb and YouTube. (I want to read/possibly discuss, comments about movies, tv shows, videos, music, etc...NOT keep scrolling to get past long pi$$ing contests between users who can't/won't control their hostility.)



WillYouStopDave said:


> Pubes on my delivery pizza.


I take it you didn't tip the delivery guy the previous time.



SilentStrike said:


> My anosmia.


That would actually come in handy for the disliked thing (on 1-11-16) right above yours.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Viruses


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Wasps.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

X-Men haters?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yellow bruise coloration


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebra stampedes


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Aliens stealing my things


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Barfing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Closed heat ducts on a cold day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doing dishes


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Eggs that smell up the kitchen (after they've been boiled,) when you open the refrigerator door.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Filthy, smelly people.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gross, smelly people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Holding hands


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Insects.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Junk in my trunk :eek


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Killing.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Lubricious, smelly people. 

(Wanted to keep the smelly thing going for my own perverse enjoyment. Heh. > I could've said lecherous, lewd, or lascivious people, too, but lubricious sounded more disgusting. I'm well aware I'm being a hypocrite, (Heh, again) but I'm not smelly, so I consider myself exempt.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Melted wax on carpet.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not knowing


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Odoriferous oropharynx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People who lie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quitting something once I've already started doing it.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Rowdy, loud, obnoxious groups of moronic friends who ride the public bus.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Smelly garbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toads going unlicked


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underwear WEDGES! :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vapid people


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Water leaking from my dysfunctional dishwasher.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

XXX-rated movies.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

X-Ray.. (Awful Energy Drink)


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

yams.

jk I actually really like yams.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zzzzzzzz's being interrupted. :wife


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Acoustic covers of songs


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Being anxious


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Cats that avoid me


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Dog **** on the lawn.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Electrical outages


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Flatulence :flush

(I should have updated the page).


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Giant zits


----------



## steph22 (May 12, 2013)

enclosed spaces, heights, lifts, spiders.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idiots


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Internet / TV cable companies that keep raising their rates until they are almost double what they were when you started.:mum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> Internet / TV cable companies that keep raising their rates until they are almost double what they were when you started.:mum


No kidding - my father passed away in 2007.....$90/mo. It has been at $137 for about three years! They even admitted it's too much!

Jokes that fall flat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meatheads who edit my posts :wife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Liars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morons


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> No kidding - my father passed away in 2007.....$90/mo. It has been at $137 for about three years! They even admitted it's too much!
> 
> Jokes that fall flat


LOL.
Thanks for the confirmation !

:smile2:


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

^ No answer given.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

oppressive beasts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> LOL.
> Thanks for the confirmation !
> 
> :smile2:





Cletis said:


> ^ No answer given.


 *P*rice gouging! :boogie :boogie :boogie :lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

quicksand - it sucks

"Hey, the quicksand is sucking all the cool stuff I found in the snake from my pants!" - Guybrush Threepwood, Curse of Monkey Island

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Really ignorant people


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

S***


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trolls


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underminers


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Villians


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Womp rats :eek


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

(e)xtra large woman sitting on my head.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yelling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebras without stripes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Acne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blowhards


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Capri pants on Cam Newton haha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Decomposition


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

egg salad


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

fake people


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Thursdays after Sunday.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Umbrella use in crowded places (Being taller than average, I get clotheslined)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Skipped some letters, readjusting... :b

Going outside :door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

humid summer days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inconsiderate people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jerks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kids


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Many humans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neoliberalism


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Milk Chocolate (not very much anyway)


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Orange politicians


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plans going awry


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Questions going unanswered


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rubbing my two brain cells together (it ****ing hurts :wife)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

stomach aches


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tartar


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugly pimples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire bites


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

wet basement floors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting my house :door


----------



## Mark Clarke (Mar 27, 2016)

Yawning in french class when teacher looks at me

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Zippers that get stuck and break easily


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alien abductions


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Buffoons on the road


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

crabby children


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dying souls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs not being fully cooked


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Flatulence :lol


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

gas pockets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hollow people


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Injuries (following alphabetically on "Hollow people")


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jury duty notifications


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Kangaroos (very weird reason, funny story though)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaky facets


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mincemeat pies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New car smell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oligarchs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People :b


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Quizzes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reading about celebrities passing away


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

stale bread


----------



## Michael1983 (Jul 21, 2015)

Second hand smoke. Seriously, it just makes me nauseous. Sharing a ride with someone who smokes while driving is awful especially since I have asthma. It's good more and more people are taking up vaping.


----------



## TranquilityLane (Mar 22, 2016)

Condescending people or in other words, Primates.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Traffic


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

useless junk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vexing problems


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

walking with soreness


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Xander from Buffy the Vampire Slayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yodeling


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zooming motorcycles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aggravating situations


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Being Broke


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Dog poop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Erratic drivers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Failing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Greasy food


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irrational arguments


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jokes that insult


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

killings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lettuce wilting


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mirrors


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nasal pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening junk mail


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

puddles run into by cars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quite time being interrupted :wife


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

rapid lane changes by vehicles out on the road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sanity :eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Terrestrials


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Unlearning


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

vandalism


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Wieners


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Xenophobia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero hope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Assassin attacks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bullies


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Crashing (as in computer programs). :bah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dazed feelings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Everyone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

False friends


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Goofs that don't do what they are supposed to do


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Increased stress


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jerks


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Kisses (from family members)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Lubricated kitchen floors


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mind trips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No ice cream in the freezer :cry


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Orange oranges

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Popcorn stuck in my teeth opcorn


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

running outta booze.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Standing in line


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

traffic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly babies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Venereal disease.

I have never had one, but that word "venereal" is bad enough :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiny little b*tches :kma


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> Whiny little b*tches :kma


we wouldn't get along then.:laugh:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Hehe

Xtreme stress :wife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yelling fools


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero patience in others


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Angry mice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brain freeze :eek


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Coworkers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dogs barking


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ear infections!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Few options


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

God


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot days


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Gingivitis 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irritating noises


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jokes that aren't funny


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Ku Klux Klan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Losing vision in my left eye, even if temporary.....darn floaters.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mirrors In The Gym


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ninja attacks


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Opening my own doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Power going out


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quick nervous jolts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rodents


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sticky residue on tape that doesn't come off.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trying to talk in crowded places


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Undercutting advice.


----------



## kttn (Nov 5, 2015)

Vacations ending.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Waiting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtreme heat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yelling


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Zinc deficiencies.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Apple worms.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Burned baked goods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheaters


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Dystopias


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ear infections


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Folding clothes


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Pantyhoses


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

People that wave their hands around in my face or "talk with their hands". Makes me want to eat fingers off.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

EmyMax said:


> Pantyhoses





frankhassa said:


> People that wave their hands around in my face or "talk with their hands". Makes me want to eat fingers off.


Going off track in the Alphabetic thread :um :hide :lol


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> Going off track in the Alphabetic thread :um :hide :lol


Sorry.
I realized later that it was an alphabetic thread.
My fault.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heated arguments


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

EmyMax said:


> Sorry.
> I realized later that it was an alphabetic thread.
> My fault.


No problem, man. You weren't the only one :no.
I have caught myself doing weird things in some of these thread.

Incessant needs to apologize for even little things.


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

Irritating people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joining in group activities


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Killing my time


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Leaving the house in a hot Summer afternoon.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

maneuvers that are dishonest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Needing help


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Owing money


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

Paying bills


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quotations gone wrong


----------



## theDiff (Jun 29, 2016)

rewarding my own sense of inadequacy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

talking too much


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

murderers and rapists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No more ice cream in the freezer :cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

obstructions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plastic people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quiet people who gossip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Robbing Peter to pay Paul


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stagnant air


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trolls :troll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underwear wedges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vexing problems


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Waiting in long lines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtreme aggravation


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yellow teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero patience in others


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Arrogance in others


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Booze.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Callouses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drowning in sorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Excessive heat


----------



## jxoxo (Jul 20, 2016)

Getting mad at such a tiny thing

Sent from my SM-G530H using Tapatalk


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

people who act in this manner figuratively:

http://i.imgur.com/vBLBbh8.gifv


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rdrr said:


> people who act in this manner figuratively:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/vBLBbh8.gifv


Quick Evacuations of water bottles with ugly looks on the face.

Om Yun Chol, from the People's Republic of Korea, you are disqualified for chugging water in that fashion. The crackling plastic bottle can negatively affect the competition.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joining in group activities


----------



## Robot5000 (Aug 18, 2016)

Knowing others know about me /:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lumpy pillows


----------



## Unreality (Aug 17, 2016)

Meeting new people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nervous breakdowns


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

obstinance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Promises broken


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

effort & determination unrewarded

subjective sublime judgement

Some people get so ridiculously excited about anything really boring
which always involves TV and/or nothing, repeatedly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quick-tempered people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rashes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stubborn people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Traffic jams


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Urinalyses when you can't produce a sample!


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Visiting doctors


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Welcome mats that SLIP!


----------



## Michelandjello (Aug 15, 2016)

Xenophobics.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yapping dogs


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Zero air conditioning in my store


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Acid reflux
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jhaimcee (May 6, 2014)

Babies crying.

I was going to just put babies, but thought it might get me some hate...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Jhaimcee - Crying babies :lol.


----------



## Jhaimcee (May 6, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> @Jhaimcee - Crying babies :lol.


Nice!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Demons possessing me, yet again...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eerie Sounds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fans that fail


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

grandstanding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homely people


----------



## everlong (Sep 1, 2016)

Icings on cake and cupcake


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Jingoism


----------



## Marlena (Jul 31, 2016)

Faces of people who was bullying me at school


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Life


----------



## Marlena (Jul 31, 2016)

I am sorry, I missed the order ^^
Next word need to start from K. So the thing I hate is 

KARAOKE


----------



## Abhorsen (Aug 28, 2016)

small talk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing to do


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ocean Salt Water


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

preacher
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quitting something once I've already started doing it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rashes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sugary drinks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Termites


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

underwire bras


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very stressful days


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

wet roads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yelling children


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Zealots arrogantly telling me how to live


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ads that load on webpages.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Bigotry disguised as religious/spiritual truths.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold days


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Driving in snow.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enemies going unvanquished


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Failing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grinding teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hangovers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idiotic conversations


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klingon invasions


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lemsip


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mud


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nervous energy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal that's badly prepared


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

people who are rude


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

Rubbish dump.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

QVC's boring and repetitive programming


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Standing in line anywhere


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

talking on the phone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly babies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Toad Licker said:


> Ugly babies


 :no

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2017/...-1g-to-help-fix-infants-severe-cleft-lip.html

Vilification


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Winter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

xylophone bars that are warped


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama! :kma


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Artificial people


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bugs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coughing


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Earaches


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Frappuccino


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Groundhog day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hearing loud noises


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

intimidating people


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Big crowds


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

jury duty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klingon invasions


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

leases


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mornings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing to do


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oysters


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Pickles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Religion


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

sweating


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talking on the phone


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

unpleasant uncles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very loud noises


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

waiting for nothing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house :door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yelling with a hoarse voice


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

Zelda and the Wand of Gamelon for the CDI


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ailments


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Basketball


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Cattiness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eggs that need to be thrown out!


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Filizzz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green cars


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hired Hitmen


----------



## jengem (Feb 6, 2017)

People who cut you off while driving and then drive slow.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping other peoples secrets


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Lesbian Porn.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monsters under my bed :hide


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outside noises


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pesticides


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quitting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rent hikes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stupid people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talking on the phone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly babies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very long lines


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Water on the brain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremists


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yellow cars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero tolerance in others


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alien abductions :um


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

blizzard conditions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cabbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doing dishes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Egotistical people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Failure


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

gold jewelry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hugs


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Interminable queues !

(How cool is this?! A thread celebrating things that we hate.)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jokes that are MEAN! :no


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Knots that are tight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loud noises


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Macho behaviour!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nest full of wasps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Office lighting


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pesky people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quizzes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rolos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stupidity


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Temperamental people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Upper lip pain


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Ventriloquists. 

They're creepy!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wax


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Xylophone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yurties


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Zoloft


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ants


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Brats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold days


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Equations


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fakeness


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gangrene


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hiccups


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Itchy clothing


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Jamaican rum chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Knuckles out of joint


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Lol being in the dictionary


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Mistakes in my posts!


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Needles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal not cooked well


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

pickles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Questions from other people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rodents


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Scammers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thorns


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Talking to myself


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Uggs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Violent Ppl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weirdos


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Xehanort from Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama :kma


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zipper getting caught


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ants


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

Beets


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Concentrating


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Drugs


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

elevators


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

February 2017


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Ghosts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hidden food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Itchy clothes


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Jocks


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Kindle Fires that are out of warranty that stop working


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Loans


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mc Borg


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Not knowing how to post smileys


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Obstinence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Perilous adventures


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quills


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rusting enamelware


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sitting around with nothing to do


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Tom Brady


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

under-cooked chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vexing problems


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Whippersnappers on my lawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtraness from ppl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama :kma


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zoom blur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arguing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boredom


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cooked carrots


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drugz


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Eating


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Flies


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Girls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hell


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not knowing


----------



## Benzoff (Feb 18, 2017)

Oil spills


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Penis breath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quitting something once I've started doing it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ratz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sleep deprivation


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Tangents


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly babies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Visitors


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Warts


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

X-Pac :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ I knew it. :bah

Zealous haterz of Jeff :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beer bellies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Callouses


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dust


----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

Egotists


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Flan


----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

Grapes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heart attacks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Invisibility cloaks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello


----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

kale uke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Loneliness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moving


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neck cramps


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Order errors


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

People


----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

quintets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rust


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Slowness


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

ticking clock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly babies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vacation shortened


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wet clothes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house :door


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yard messy


----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

Ziplining


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Annoying ppl


----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

Babies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Coughs


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Depression


----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

Exams


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fines


----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

Ghouls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hours of waiting for something


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Illnesses - I am sick right now!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jump scares in movies


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Kelloggs bran flakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Loneliness


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mullets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nuclear Explosions


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Owing people money


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

People


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Rent raises so that someone with luxury can take my food budget. I freaked out so much I didn't sleep all night, but I faced that challenge the best I could, looked human for a few minutes, and now I'm rewarding myself with mindless joy~


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quick reactions ..... Q was skipped accidentally.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sewage


----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

Talking


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ugly character


----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

Visitors


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Walking after not stretching from a run.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtraness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You :kma


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Centipedes and every pede creepy crawly


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Toad Licker said:


> Ugly babies


I lol'ed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zonks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Broken glass


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cords tangled


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Damp towels

(I'm such a moron! I didn't know this was alphabetical. Shows how much I pay attention)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Exhaust gas in a parkade


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Fruit in salads


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Goo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hard questions


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Itchy fabrics


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jumpers who jump into fights


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Kitsune haters


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Losing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mind blankness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing to do


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ovarian cysts


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

porcupines that poke you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Questions about me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Roadkill


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Soldiers


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Tarantulas


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Umbrellas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Violent Ppl


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Worms


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xenomorph


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow snow


----------



## nxkedscars (Mar 1, 2017)

Zoo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Avalanches


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bumps that become blemishes/pimples


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Coo Coos


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dirty clothes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Early Morning construction


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Fish fingers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Goo


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Humid weather


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Cold Weather


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Jeans


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

k-pop music
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loud noises


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Messy room


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nostalgia


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Overtime because of a staff meeting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People who spam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quizzes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Running water


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

sloppy love music


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Teens


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Umami (never tasted it though)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Viruses


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whiners who whine over stupid things


----------



## shyrious (Mar 10, 2017)

Xylophones that create distortion


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Being too sexy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Crabs


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

dental work


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Egg Salad


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Fruity Pebbles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Garbage


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Surveys!!! Ugh!!!! Grrrrr.....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Horrid Odors


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Illnesses


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jail


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

knock knock jokes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lousy luck


----------



## lonelyycat (Mar 9, 2017)

mosquitoes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nutella


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Obtuse angles


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Popcorn of the kettle variety


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

queens who kill their king


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Running out of things to do


----------



## lonelyycat (Mar 9, 2017)

sports


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tummy ache


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

University exams


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Vicks NyQuil/Dayquil


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wasted Food


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X marks on tests


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yellow jacket nests


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zzz interrupted


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

award shows on tv


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boredom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crowds of people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dumb rants


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Electrical Wires xposed

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Faded clothing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gouges


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Haterz


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

instagram


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jelly beans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Killers


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lake effect snow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies that suck


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

New York City


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Old Food


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Peardrops


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quitting things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Radishes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Super Bowl halftime show


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thousands of ants


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Underground trains


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Veins that throb


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wackos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtreme boredom


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young idiots


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zoom blur


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

annoying co-workers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bratty Children


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Caramel


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

driving a car


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

End of times


----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

Frostbites


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gum under desks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heat stroke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice cold weather


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

jumpsuits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping other peoples secrets


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Liquor stores


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meanies :wife


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Norco-addicted secretaries


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Odor that's bad


----------



## eppie (Mar 19, 2017)

Pain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ratchetness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stressful situations


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

The Trump family.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uncouth people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Violent areas


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

waiting
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

x-ray machines


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt Expired


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippers breaking


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Amputation


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Breadsticks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chinese Food


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Drama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Earaches


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Fear


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

gore


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hour glasses


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Icy roads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jokes that aren't funny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kids that are rude


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lumpy oatmeal


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Marzipan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing to do


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening windows


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

People


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Quick running


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rudeness


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Snow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Twisted ankles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ugly feet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vulcan neck pinches


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Witchetty Grubs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xenomorphs


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

Yarn

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippers breaking


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Algebraic problems


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bloat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Diarrhea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Early mornings


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Depression


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Fatigue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Greasy food


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heart attack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irritating noises


----------



## BlackRedFoxx (Feb 26, 2017)

Violence


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jail


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

killings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaving the house


----------



## boymeetsworld (Mar 23, 2017)

Manga.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Neopets


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Mayonnaise.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orange juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plastic people


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Quivering


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Road rage


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

scary movies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boymeetsworld (Mar 23, 2017)

Tasers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly babies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Videos in 240p


----------



## boymeetsworld (Mar 23, 2017)

Wallets.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house :door


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years going by quickly


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Zombies


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

People throw their trash anywhere


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ants


----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

Bumblebees


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

Lies & Betrayal.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cuts from paper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dust bunnies


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Eerie noises


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Freddy the *******


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going to see the dentist


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Heat Hives


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ingrown fingernails!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jokes that aren't funny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Killers


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Liars 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mentally unstable people


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

NBA basketball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ovens that need cleaning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ppl


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Quicksand


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Rivers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stupidity


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Terror


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unfinished Business


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Violence


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Watching Cricket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtreme stress


----------



## alexisralston (Mar 28, 2017)

Judgemental, hypocritical and loud people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama :kma


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zippers that get stuck


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Aliens 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bugs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Callouses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty dishes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eels


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Foul odors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guns


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hundreds of antz


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Illness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Judo chops to the neck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lonely days


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Moths


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing to do


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Opening cans without pull rings


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Planes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quills


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Rats

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Sexism


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Traffic jams


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Untidy Home


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vomiting uke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wasted Food


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

X-Men movies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zippers that are stuck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anxiety


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boisteriousness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheaters


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Death


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Electricity bills 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fleas


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Grit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Holes in my clothes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Illness


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kreepy people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Losing things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monsters under my bed :hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nose-up-so-high-they-be-oinkin' kind of people.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ordered food never arriving


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Poots


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Raisins.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Silence in scary movies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Poots


Toots


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

used underwear


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Violent areas


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Wet socks


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Xray irradiation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama :kma


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Zits


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Acne


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Bugs


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Crab paste


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Dumbasses


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Error 404


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Farts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grass stains


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heart palpitations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iffy situations


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jokes that aren't funny


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kicks in the groin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaving the house :door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mopeyness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New car smell


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Obnoxious people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peeing into the wind :eek


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quills


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

Radish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sneezing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tests


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underwear wedges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacuum machine noise


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wedges from underwear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremists


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zoo animals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alien abductions


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

babies crying


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Crowded places


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

millenniumman75 said:


> Underwear wedges





millenniumman75 said:


> Wedges from underwear


:rofl

Darkness


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jjoanna said:


> :rofl
> 
> Darkness


They fit so SAS must acquit lol

Electric outages


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Freezing temperatures


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hopelessness


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Illness


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jokes that are clearly insulting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping other peoples secrets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lint


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Mental illness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nagging feelings


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

owing money


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

Peanuts


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

queens of drama


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

Rushing


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

strep throat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thinking about problems


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

ugly personalities


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Violent areas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vexing problems


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wet clothes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

x-ray techinicans that are rude


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zzzzzz's being interrupted


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blisters


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doing dishes


----------



## MakeEatDirt (Apr 19, 2017)

Easter eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freaking out


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Gargling


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hatred


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irrational people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jail


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kardashian family TV shows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liars


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Math exams


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Narcotics


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Odour


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet people :kma


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Restless sleep.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sawdust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Traveling


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underwear wedges


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Violent areas


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Wasted food 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely stressful days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zzzz's being interrupted :yawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ants


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Brandy as a drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold days


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Dumb-as-rocks socialists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eating at restaurants


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Failing


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Grass stains 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot days


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Irritating Skin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jury duty notifications


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Knots on earphones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lumpy gravy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Melanoma


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Neat Spirits


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orange juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pets


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quickly running thought through my mind when I want to relax


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rodents


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sugared Almonds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Toenail clippings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly babies


----------



## Positron88 (May 29, 2017)

Happy couples.... (Seeing them)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Violent Ppl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wet willies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtra Ppl


----------

